# Introducing Yofi :o)



## Bassetluv

For the past few weeks I had been considering getting another rabbit. Ever since Raph's passing I felt this *urge* to seek out another English lop...but the strange thing is, it never felt as though it was something really coming from me. It was like Raph was pushing me, telling me to go out there and find *him*. And so I began looking at breeders in the province, just to see if any E-lops would be available. It was a casual quest at best, but one that I felt compelled to do...I could almost feel Raph's nose nudging me, telling me to do so. 

And several weeks ago I found a breeder who had some bunnies that would be going up for sale soon. When he finally posted their photos, there were several to choose from...but one in particular caught my eye right away. He was a little broken cream buck, just over 3 months old, and even though all the other rabbits were gorgeous, there was just something about him. And once again it felt as if Raph were somehow behind this, telling me to keep looking at him...to _look_ at him.

So a few weeks ago I paid for this bunny, and last weekend my sister and I drove down to Toronto to pick him up. It was a combined trip, as I got to visit my son and meet his girlfriend, and then on the way back we went to the breeder's. And there he was...an adorable little guy who oozed sweetness and charm, who seemed both laidback and terrified at the same time, if that's possible. I held him in my arms and could feel the tension in him, yet at the same time I felt enveloped by that wonderful sense of *bunnylove* that all of us here know too well. And so I put him in his carrier and we headed back to Ottawa.

The timing on getting Yofi (yes, that's his name ) couldn't have been better...or worse. For the past three weeks or so I've been feeling ill, and last week things felt much worse...many physical difficulties as well as emotional ones to tag along...and I wondered if getting this little guy was a mistake. Taking on another pet when I was barely taking care of myself...what was I thinking? But all the time I felt that constant urging...that *nudge* from Raph...telling me to go ahead. And now - today - I still don't feel well, but I must admit that Yofi's presence has more than uplifted my spirits. He is such an entertainer! In many ways he is nothing like Raph...where Raph was extremely laid-back and calm, right from the moment he arrived...Yofi is jumpy, wirey, raring to go at the drop of a hat. He _hates_ being held and will flash those huge white feet at the slightest hint of being picked up, though he will settle down once snuggled into arms. He darts from room to room, anxious to make sure he's not missing out on any of the activities and goings-on in the house. And he flips and does binkies, twists and turns, all, I am sure, just to show off those ears.

My only concern I have about Yofi right now is his upper respiratory tract. He's been sneezing off and on...though it does seem to be a dry sneeze. No discharge, no wetness to speak of under his nose. But my concern about that is small; if it keeps up a quick trip to the vet will most certainly take care of things. This guy has a huge appetite, energy to spare, and has quickly claimed his own space in the house. He loves to stretch out in front of the door; the bathroom, for some reason, has filled him with curiosity (how many times have I now walked in there to find the trash bin emptied all over the floor!); and the sofa...well, he seems to think (to my extreme disdain) that he's discovered the world's largest litter box! :nonono:

I've rambled on enough...so without further ado, here he is....my Yofi:










































So as odd as it sounds, I do feel as though Raph led the way to Yofi. For what reason, I'm not sure...but Yofi is like a breath of fresh air... with a bit of Jerry Lewis thrown in...


----------



## clarzoo

Yofi is precious! I love the name, too! He looks like quite the impish little guy. 



I am so glad to hear that Yofi is part of your life and that you felt that connection with Raph while you were looking for the new guy. It is nice to have acutieElop around here again- I've been wanting to add one to my own crew and getting to see new pictures has satisfied that urge (a bit), lol!


----------



## JadeIcing

*puts him on a bunnynapping list*

I love him.


----------



## TinysMom

*****whining*****

I WANT.....

****whining off****


He's adorable - really adorable. I'm so glad you have him and I'm actually glad that he has a different personality than Raph.

Peg


----------



## Haley

oh wow, he is stunning! He is so beautiful. Im so happy for you.

We needed some good news around here. He's a breath of fresh air. 

What does Anna think of him??


----------



## Bo B Bunny

OMG! look at that face and those ears and he's just as gorgeous and adorable as can be! I love his "peaking" around the corner! 

I bet he's just a character isn't he???


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

i have to ask with ears as big as his, does he ever step on them when running ?


----------



## cmh9023

He SO cute!!


----------



## undergunfire

Oh lordy...I love him. I sooo can't wait for more pictures and stories of Yofi .


----------



## lemonaxis

Oh how gorgeous, LOVE his name....oOOo want!!:biggrin2:


----------



## Bassetluv

Thanks everyone! Yofi truly is a spirited little fellow. Peg, I agree completely; I'm glad he isn't like Raph. He's his own independent soul, and while he has the English lop look, that's where the similarities between he and Raph end. 

LOL...does he step on his ears? I've seen him do it once or twice, but - again - unlike Raph, he doesn't get *stuck* when he does so. He knows to move his back foot quickly to get going again. Raph, on the other hand, didn't always recognize that it was his foot holding him back, and would get frustrated in his attempts to move his head. Raph also did so a lot, partly because of his spinal problems...his hind feet seemed to go further forward than they should have, so he was tripping on his ears a lot.

Anna hasn't formally met Yofi just yet. I tend to keep them separated for the time being. However, Anna did meet up with Yofi once, very briefly, in the backyard. She was running loose and I had taken Yofi out on a harness. Anna spotted him and came running over, sniffed his rear end, and gave him a hard nip on the butt, then took off. She doesn't seem very impressed with him at all, so bonding them might be a bit of a challenge. Maybe her nose is a bit out of joint right now and she sees him as an intruder on her property. She got along great with Raph from day one; however, in that case she was the newcomer on _his_ turf. So I suppose Anna is a bit territorial, queen that she be. :?

As for Yofi's name, I actually named him after an archangel called Yofiel, but I shortened it to Yofi. I was trying to come up with a normal *bunny* name for him, but was online and happened to run across this website with a list of archangel names. And in skimming through the list that name jumped out at me. Then I looked up the meaning, and it said that Yofiel - which means 'divine beauty' - assists archangel Michael in battle (fitting for this guy, as he seems like a warrior type). He is also an angel of September, which was also fitting as September is the month he came to me. And lastly, Yofiel is known to 'cure stupidity in humans'. LOL! So I thought, what a perfect name for him. 

Even my sister loves him, and she doesn't care for rabbits...!


----------



## tundrakatiebean

What a cutie butt! He looks so curious and exciting. And of course I love his ears :biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Congratulations on your new addition, he is adorable. 

I look forward to many more stories and pictures of him. Raph would be so proud of you and the new little guy.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## TK Bunnies

OMG!!!! I WANT HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!! He's sooooooooooooooooo cute!!!!!:heartbeat::inlove:


----------



## Bassetluv

A few more Yofi pics

Watching TV:







Acting pretty:






EARS:






His favorite spot (excuse the hammer...I'm a terrible housekeeper, and when I went to take the pic, that's when I found the hammer ):






Shnoooozin':






Yo! MOM!







Will post some pics of Anna too, once she's out of her snit. She's so mad that a new bunny has invaded her turf, she won't let me anywhere near her. *sigh* Females...


----------



## naturestee

I love his name! If this isn't an angelic face, I don't know what is. I love that his namesake "cures stupidity in humans." We could use more of him!
*
Bassetluv wrote: *


> Will post some pics of Anna too, once she's out of her snit. She's so mad that a new bunny has invaded her turf, she won't let me anywhere near her. *sigh* Females...


----------



## TreasuredFriend

What a sweetie! He's a doll. Sending many baby shower wishes to Yofi.


----------



## NZminilops

Yofi makes me want an english lop .

Congrats, he's beautiful :hug::hearts


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh Di, I can't tell you how happy I am that you have brought another bunny into your life - and a truly gorgeous one at that. Like Peg, I am pleased that he has a different character to Raph (well, he was one of a kind). He has that 'self assured look' that I think most elops seem to have.

He certainly seems to be quite the character - I am sure Anna will take to him! With a face like that, how could she not? 

Jan


----------



## m.e.

He is just *gorgeous* :inlove: I am so happy for you :hugsquish:


----------



## Haley

I love this one:







He hasnt wasted any time making himself at home :biggrin2:


----------



## katt

i am in LOVE!

how adorable. . .

you better keep up your blog with tons a photos. . . i need to live my english lop love thru you now that herman is gone


----------



## Bassetluv

I don't know how I missed all your comments...wasn't paying attention I guess. Thanks everyone! Yofi certainly has made himself at home (I can't believe it's been 3 weeks now, already!). He's extremely mischievious, and his personality is starting to really shine. It's now a mad dash for me to open the refridgerator door and get whatever it is I need, otherwise there is a Yofi-bun scrambling to make it to the bottom of the fridge before the door closes. He inevitably manages to snag something...usually a mouthful of romaine or a huge Swiss chard leaf before making his escape. And the photo of him watching tv...he really does that. He will stop and sit up on his hind legs and stay there for several moments, watching the screen. First time I've ever seen a rabbit interested in television. 

Yesterday a little girl came to the door selling chocolates, and when I answered it Yofi came scurrying to see who was there. When she spotted him the little girl began squealing and called to her mother to come and see the bunny. So I took Yofi out on the stoop for them, where he seemed to be basking in all of the attention. However, his mischievious side emerged when suddenly the girl yelled, "OWWW!!! He BIT me!!" LOL Yep, he bit her...though what he did was more of a "Yofi-nip"...he tends to taste-test people with his mouth, and his teeth sometimes are used too, just enough to make you jump, but not enough to hurt. She wasn't hurt at all and began laughing at him, but I still told him, "BAD Yofi!!! Bad boy!" (And I'm sure what he heard was "blah blah blah blah Yofi!!! Blah blah!" ). Oh, and earlier in the morning, he got excited whilst running around my feet and sprayed me, the bugger. :X 

Then late this afternoon I was making myself some dinner and I walked into the living room to check on Yofi. And what did I see? There he was....violating one of Kaya's favorite stuffed animals! :baghead*sigh* Yofi is growing up far too fast... Needless to say, Kaya was a little bit more than upset when she spotted Yofi staking claim to his new fluffy girlfriend...Kaya's stuffed white 'ball-thing' (actually I'm not sure what it's supposed to be, but it's got a little cap on its head and tiny arms and feet, and the rest of it is one big ball). So now whenever Yofi goes near it, Kaya grabs it in her mouth, gives him a growl and runs out of the room with it. :biggrin2:

Katt, I'm so glad you enjoy seeing Yofi...when I learned of Herman's passing it struck me in the same way that Raph's did. I still miss seeing your guy here, just as I miss my guy too. I think there's just something so special about English lops (my personal opinion)...they get into your heart right away and they don't let go. I must admit that Yofi has uplifted my heart so much since he entered the household; he is a breath of fresh air. 

I'll be posting more photos of Yofi and Anna when I get a chance. (Anna is currently on a bunny diet, as she gained a _lot_ of weight over the summer. I was worried for a while that I'd have to call Richard Simmons to do an overweight-bunny intervention(!) but she's now starting to slim down and get back to her normal self.) And the bunny bonding attempts continue with Queen Anna and Yof...but I suspect it will be quite some time (if ever) when she will fully accept him. In the meantime, I will continue to duck Yofi's attempts to 'claim' me with his spraying, and Kaya will continue to defend her toy from his amorous advances....

:biggrin2:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

I absolutely adore Yofi, he is so sweet. That face is so handsome. Are you guys bonding well, besides the spraying? I can't wait for more pics of that sweetheart, what a character!


----------



## undergunfire

Aw man, I loooove Yofi :biggrin2:!


I want a broken tort English Loppy one day .


----------



## LuvaBun

Lol! Yofi really is a character, isn't he? Poor Kaya, her toy will never be the same again .

He really is a wonderful bun 

Jan


----------



## Bassetluv

hehe...this morning the goofball did it again. As soon as Yofi hears the sound of the fridge door opening he comes running, usually to snag a bite or two of lettuce from the bottom shelf. Well, this morning when I went to the fridge there he was, within moments, and this time I didn't even have time to react. He took a quick look, spotted an almost-empty bag of mini-carrots, grabbed them....took one look at me, and ran! The little stinker dashed to the other side of the kitchen with it, so I walked over to retrieve the stolen goods. But he saw me coming - he picked up the bag and ran out of the room with it hanging from his mouth! What followed was several moments of 'mom chasin' the bunny' around the house (if anyone had caught this on tape, it would've made a great entry to America's Funniest Videos). Finally I cornered him after he scooted under the sofa with his prize, whereupon I managed to snatch the bag from his thieving little paws and put it back in the fridge. Man...I hope I don't have a juvenile delinquintbun in the making...:?

In the meantime, I'm pretty pleased with the progress being made with the bonding process between Yofi and Anna. While Anna still doesn't care for his presence entirely, and will still sometimes lunge at him and push him away, she seems curious about him too. Today - twice - she approached Yofi and sniffed his nose, and then just backed up. (Yofi though, backed up and prepared to run, expecting an Anna-ram.) She watches his movements and will sometimes try to get close to him, whereas before she wouldn't tolerate his presence at all. I put them in the same room together for 10-15 minutes at a time, and for the most part Anna seems content in giving Yofi some space. It's going to take a while before she's to the point where she accepts him fully, but at least there's no raging animosity...and she's no longer mad at me either...well, except for once today. She did flatten her ears and start a fake charge toward Yof, so I stopped her and put her in her cage. Anna responded by turning her back to me and WHUMPING on the floor of the cage as hard as she could. Guess I spoiled her fun. 

Silly wabbits....


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> hehe...this morning the goofball did it again. As soon as Yofi hears the sound of the fridge door opening he comes running, usually to snag a bite or two of lettuce from the bottom shelf. Well, this morning when I went to the fridge there he was, within moments, and this time I didn't even have time to react. He took a quick look, spotted an almost-empty bag of mini-carrots, grabbed them....took one look at me, and ran! The little stinker dashed to the other side of the kitchen with it, so I walked over to retrieve the stolen goods. But he saw me coming - he picked up the bag and ran out of the room with it hanging from his mouth! What followed was several moments of 'mom chasin' the bunny' around the house (if anyone had caught this on tape, it would've made a great entry to America's Funniest Videos). Finally I cornered him after he scooted under the sofa with his prize, whereupon I managed to snatch the bag from his thieving little paws and put it back in the fridge. Man...I hope I don't have a juvenile delinquintbun in the making...:?
> 
> 
> Silly wabbits....


:roflmao: What a smart dude!:shock:


----------



## Bassetluv

...and this morning I was getting ready for work (making my lunch) when I turned around...there was Yofi, proud as could be, sitting in the middle of the kitchen table...:nonono:


----------



## SOOOSKA

I'm sitting here trying to picture Yofi on the kitchen table. That would have been a cute picture. I guess he was waiting for you to make him his breakfast. LOL

Susan:apollo:


----------



## maherwoman

Just seeing this today...

WOW!! What a cutie pie!! I just LOVE those ears, and his personality REALLY shines through! 

What a sweetheart...I'll check daily for more pictures of that adorable new boy of yours! And what a great name...Yofi...that's wonderful!!


----------



## Bassetluv

LOL Rosie...you're right, his personality really does shine through! He's a mover and shaker (and food stealer, mischief causer and general all around hoot). Here's a few pics I wanted to share this morning...I am so impressed! Anna is starting to finally get along with Yofi. I didn't expect her to be this tolerant of him so soon, but she's a pretty neat little girl...she has a great temperament. She now allows Yofi to approach her, and they are 'tentative' friends - though the odd nip does still get meted out by Anna when she's had enough of him. 

Here they are this morning (in the messy bunny room...lol)































The box isn't new to them, so they weren't exploring it for the first time...I think they were using it as an excuse to 'pretend-not-to' explore each other. I'm hoping this will turn out to be a strong bond...but we still have Yofi's neuter to go through, and then probably some re-bonding...and they still have to work out dominancy issues, though I suspect Anna will be the top dog, so to speak.  But so far it looks good between them!


----------



## LuvaBun

Ooohh, that looks encouraging . I like the way they 'pretend' that the box is more interesting than each other 

Jan


----------



## maherwoman

Aww...they look like they're doing pretty darn good! 

I love the look on Anna's face in the mirror...so CUTE!! And the pink inside Yofi's ears....aww...they're both such dolls! Oh, and I LOVE that really copper color behind Anna's ears...so cute! Kinda shows the difference between her and Maisie...Maisie has white behind her ears. Maybe that difference in base color is a big way the color looks so different between the two of them?

Very adorable...I'm just in love!!

:inlove:


----------



## LuvaBun

Hoping all goes well at the vet today!

Jan


----------



## Bassetluv

Back from the clinic this evening, and (so far) I am impressed with this new vet! The first thing I noticed in the exam room we were in is that they had posters on the wall with detailed drawings of the rabbit's anatomy, and a list of physical problems rabbits can get (any other vet offices I've been in have never had anything about rabbits in them). When Dr. Auger came in he examined Yofi (after commenting extensively about how handsome he was, and...lol...he loved his ears!) and whatever lump had been on his lower jaw is now gone. He doubts it was an abcess after all, as he explained that abcesses in rabbits don't tend to go away on their own. He suggested it could have been a fatty deposit that was irritated (scratched), or it could have been a bite. But it seems to be okay now.

So we then discussed neutering options, and Yofi is scheduled for surgery next Wednesday. He told me that they use isoflourine gas, they pre-sedate the bunny, and he says surgery is only about 15 minutes long. He keeps it as brief as possible for the rabbit, and he stressed that I _not_ withhold food the evening before (unlike my old vet who had wanted me to stop feeding Scooby after 8:00 the night before, and who didn't use isoflourine). He also gives Metacam in a single shot for pain relief, and says that generally it lasts 24 hours or so, and most rabbits do fine without anything else. But if a rabbit shows signs of being in pain after 24 hours, then he will prescribe something additional for them to get through it, but he does like to see rabbits go without extra painkillers if they don't need it. Stitches will be internal, with surgical glue for the small incision on the skin.

Can't tell you how scared I will be over this - since I did lose Scooby to neutering two years ago - but this vet has come across as very knowledgeable. He is the clinic's 'rabbit specialist' and has been operating on bunnies for 14 years. So while I will be a very worried mom, at least Yofi will be in good hands.


----------



## polly

He is adorable. It is really nice to see this blog as i have only seen english lops at rabbit shows and they all looked really sad. He sounds like he will totally keep you on your toes:biggrin2:i have a real soft spot for really mischevious buns. :hearts:

I am sure he will be fine for his neuter, my vet uses an anaesthetic similar if not the same as the one you said (i can't remember but it rang a bell when i read it) and i haven't lost a bun yet and have been through quite a lot of neuters and spays


----------



## Bassetluv

Thanks Polly! 

Actually the first time I ever saw an English lop in person was when Raph arrived in 2005. Before that I'd only ever seen them in pictures. I used to attend rabbit shows many years ago, and showed a bit myself (Polish), but back then none of the breeders in my province had English lops. I had always loved the look of the breed, and after Raph arrived he cemented my adoration of them. And now with Yofi...honestly, it's like having a child all over again! LOL The other day I caught him pilfering apples from the shelf in my kitchen. He'd stand on his hind legs and poke at them until he'd either grabbed one by it's stem, or he'd managed to roll the apple out and onto the floor. Then he'd munch on it, just enough to put three or four bite marks in it, and head to the shelf for another one. My son used to do the same thing when he was small...take an apple and have a couple of bites, set it down, then half an hour later go and get a new one. :foreheadsmack:

I've heard so many success stories here with bunnies being spayed and neutered - yet I will still be so nervous next week! But thank you so much for the reassuring words, because it does help.


----------



## polly

I hope so I will cross my fingers for you too though 

He sounds like amazing fun, i have had some do some interesting things in the time i have had them 

Wow you must have good reactions then if you had polish they make nethies look placid lol. one of the girls i know breeds polish and her daughters jumped out of Bruce's hands when he was stewarding and Bruce dived like a goal keeper to try and catch it lol i was frantically getting Laurens attention she was a bit mortified when she realised it was hers. Any way next time i am taking a baseball glove to catch them lol


----------



## tonyshuman

LOL at the apple stealing. Tony did that once too. I found him in the pantry with half an apple. I don't know how he managed to eat that much! I guess your Yofi takes the best 3 bites and leaves the rest for his "slaves."


----------



## Bassetluv

LOL!! I could just picture that little guy doing a swan dive off the judging table, making his great escape! Polish really are curious creatures, very active...and they too, have personality plus, I find. Mine were BE whites - actually I was the first in the province to have them (not Polish per se, but the BEwhites)- and one of the many things I remember about them was the resounding bangs and thumps that started up as soon as they realized I was coming out to feed them. That's when the song and dance began, as they would zip around in their cages and get so excited overthe rattle of the food bucket. And the males...those little stinkers were amazingly accurate when they decided to 'spray'. My largest hutch was two-tiered and the top level was at about my shoulder height (I'm pretty short)...well, I soon learned to house the boys down below, as more than once I was targeted square in the face!

I do miss the Polish breed very much. They were quite the characters, and I became attached to every one of them. Fiver was my closest though...and he was a beauty. He came out of one my earliest litters, and was such a comedian! When he matured he was a very handsome boy, and was quite calm and 'solemn' for a Polish. I lost him when he developed wry neck...he'd always had problems with ear infections, and unfortunately one particularly bad bout led to wry neck, and he lost his fight. Imagine, over 30 years agoI had him and I still get emotional when I think of him. (Even the vet cried when he euthanized him, as he was quite attached to him too.) I did post a pic of him in the breeds section, but it's a grainy photo of a photo...doesn't do him the justice he deserves. 

Oh, and about two years ago I had to fly home to attend my stepmother's funeral, and whilst at the wake ran into a guy I hadn't seen since I had my Polish. He said to me, "Remember me...Ronnie?" It took me a moment to remember him as I only knew him very briefly, but then he reminded me that I had given him one of my baby Polish as a pet...Sara. Her ears had been a bit too long for the breed, but Ronnie had been looking for a pet, so he took her...well, he told me he had her for almost six years, and she and he had bonded so strongly...he was almost in tears as well when he started talking about her to me. I guess the Polish really do have apowerful effect on their humans.


----------



## Bassetluv

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> LOL at the apple stealing. Tony did that once too. I found him in the pantry with half an apple. I don't know how he managed to eat that much! I guess your Yofi takes the best 3 bites and leaves the rest for his "slaves."



Yep, that sounds like Yofi! And what he doesn't eat - if I don't notice it soon enough - the dog scoops up and chows down on as well.

Speaking of The Dog (said with stern voice), I came home last evening to find almost an entire pound of butter - which I forgot to put back in the fridge yesterday morning - eaten, with what was left of its foil-wrapped carcass shoved under the bunny room door. Oh, but that wasn't enough...no, she also managed to snatch the bag of rolled oats (roughly 1/4 of a bag left) from the countertop and eat the entire thing...with tidbits of rolled oats smashed into the butter's sadremains on the floor.

gggggrrrrr........:censored2:


----------



## maherwoman

Can I just take a moment to giggle at the dog's and Yofi's antics? (*giggles quietly*)

I just LOVE hearing about all the trouble these furry goofballs get into! Really warms my heart!

Animals are such jokers!!! Life just wouldn't be the same if we didn't smell Maisie's skunky messages to Fiver every now and then...if I didn't get honked at by Flower whenever the mood suits her...get a curious nip from SweetPea when she so desires...hear the dinner bell being rung by Informant Trixie every night...if I didn't hear the spray of Fiver's poops that fly out of his cage every time he moves...if Maisie didn't get so eager to get to her foodbowl when I refill it and put it back in that she'll bite your hand if it's in the way of her head getting to the food before it touches down. *sigh* They're all so wonderful!!


----------



## Bassetluv

> if I didn't hear the spray of Fiver's poops that fly out of his cage every time he moves...



LOL!!!! I can picture that one Rosie, as I've been witness to poop flyballs too. While it can be gross, I just can't help but laugh when they do that!



> hear the dinner bell being rung by Informant Trixie every night...



Okay, I have to ask....does Trixie _literally_ have a bell that she rings when she's hungry? That would be so cool!!


----------



## maherwoman

YES!! She really, really does!!

In this video, she does it for a short time...but here's what she does...

And I'm laughing both because of the bell AND because of the puzzled look on Sunny's face when she goes over to watch! 





And the poop flying...oh man...it's literally every move that little boy makes! He's not done marking his cage with his scent, ya see...so there are TONS to toss!


----------



## Bassetluv

LOL!! I'm laughing at both the video _and_ your laugh...it's too cute! It's adorable to have a bunny who can ring for her dinner (kinda shows who has whom trained ). I just love how each rabbit (and each pet) we have have their own individual quirks and habits, and moods. They are all so unique, with such entertaining personalities.

Poop-tossing should be deemed a sport, cuz I bet there'd be a lot of bunnies who could compete in that one! Now, while I highly doubt this one was actually a toss...I did walk into the bathroom one day and found a stray poop on top of the closed toilet lid...good thing it was closed I guess, otherwise the culprit *cough...long gangly eared beastie* would've been drenched. However, he did manage to get drenched last night...tripped on himself and fell smack into the dog's water dish. Silly boy....he tried to act dignified afterthe fact, but there's just no dignity to a rabbit who's sloshed with water because he didn't watch where he was going.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Your vet sounds AWESOME! He sounds a lot like my vet for the bunnies. She is so sweet and gave me that same rundown. I dont' know the medicine names for sure (I could probably find them on paperwork) but it was exactly like that. Infact, when I got there to pickup Bo, she told me he was so text book it was boring LOL! 

I love Yofi! Tell him I have lots of apples here! :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> if I didn't hear the spray of Fiver's poops that fly out of his cage every time he moves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!! I can picture that one Rosie, as I've been witness to poop flyballs too. While it can be gross, I just can't help but laugh when they do that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hear the dinner bell being rung by Informant Trixie every night...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, I have to ask....does Trixie _literally_ have a bell that she rings when she's hungry? That would be so cool!!
Click to expand...

Oh Bo and Clover both have bells they ring when they want something! It's hilarious to watch bo. He's so lazy he uses his head to ring it - up by his ears!


----------



## maherwoman

Bo B Bunny...Trixie does that, too...she'll grab it in her mouth, pull back and then let it go...then she'll put her big ol' head underneath it and let it swing forward off her head, and just kinda do this over and over. 

Bassetluv...I can just picture poor Yofi tripping like that...hehe!! He was probably REALLY surprised!!

Yeah, we find poops in the bathroom, too, which puzzles me because we have the back part of the house completely closed off...and I'll find them like you did...just one solitary poop on the toilet seat! Boggles the mind...

It's funny when Fiver moves...it sounds like there's a mini hailstorm going on...cuz you just hear the dropping of about twenty poops just rain on down to the floor. It's the funniest thing! I assume eventually he'll be done making sure the cage smells like him and just deposit them in his litterbox...but until then, he cracks Danny and me up everytime we hear the poop shower! Hehe!!

Hugs to you guys (and soggy Yofi)! :biggrin2:

Rosie*


----------



## polly

what a lovely way to get a shower in the morning. I had a good giggle at that. The girls i know have BEW andREW and a few other colours i like the smoke polish but i don't think my reactions are fast enough!!! 

Can we have more gorgeous piccies now :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Hubby and my daughter got me a video camera for my birthday - but it wasn't digital. I have one of those already! so I am taking this one back and getting a digital one. I'll have to get some video of Bo. 

Clover is cute too cause she will jingle hers and then look real wide eyed to see if anyone noticed....... if not...... (or if she thinks we didn't) she jingles again and then looks!

We just sit and quietly giggle while she continues to ring it and look.


----------



## Bassetluv

Quick post (and crossing fingers that my computer will allow me to post some pics...it's been really slooooooow lately).

I had the bunnies in the backyard yesterday and today - the weather has been absolutely beautiful, just like summer! - and took some pics and videos while they were out there. Here's a few of the photos:

This is what happens when you try to get a nice shot of Yofi's face:









Playing Follow the Leader:
















Huh? What was that? Did someone mention FOOD?:







A couple of Anna (sans the Cisco Kid):














Oops...'scuse me...comin' through...comin' through...:








And a last one...Yofi showing off the 'spike' in his hair (look carefully at the top of his head...he reminds me of Alfalfa from 'Our Gang'):


----------



## Bassetluv

(Then again, he looks a bit more like Spike from the Gremlins movie....)


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Wow, awesome. So glad you got to enjoy some nice weather with the buns, isn't it great?

This is a fantastic pic, greeting card worthy! Look at that pose! Man I love Yofi.:biggrin2:


----------



## Bassetluv

LOL....yeah, he looks so sweet and innocent there, doesn't he? (Yet I wonder what evil lurks in that apple-stealing, kitchen table-hopping, poop-spreading little mind of his...)


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> LOL....yeah, he looks so sweet and innocent there, doesn't he? (Yet I wonder what evil lurks in that apple-stealing, kitchen table-hopping, poop-spreading little mind of his...)


He is the coolest! He could never be evil. I want to meet him badly. He brings the biggest smile to my face.


----------



## Bassetluv

I must admit, Yofi has certainly lifted my heart since he arrived here. He is personality plus, and he's gentle, clutzy, funny, and so loving. And even though Anna is still getting used to his forwardness, she seems so much happier now that another bunny is around again. 

I did take some camera videos of Yofi as well, so tomorrow I might try and upload one or two. Quality's not the greatest, but at least you'd get to see him 'live'...sorta. I just wish I'd had the camera back when I had Raph; that's one thing I regret. I never got any video footage of my boy when he was alive... But I do have lots of pics of him...and tons of wonderful memories. 

And now Yofi's in the house, and he's a major klass klown! LOL (A few days ago he tried stealing more food from the fridge when I opened the door, but I'd run out of Romaine...so he took a quick look, grabbed a lemon by it's knobby end and tried to get away with that! He dropped it as soon as he got it out of there though...so he's gotta work on his lemon-stealing skills. 

And now I've got to get to bed...waaaay past my bedtime!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> I must admit, Yofi has certainly lifted my heart since he arrived here. He is personality plus, and he's gentle, clutzy, funny, and so loving. And even though Anna is still getting used to his forwardness, she seems so much happier now that another bunny is around again.
> 
> I did take some camera videos of Yofi as well, so tomorrow I might try and upload one or two. Quality's not the greatest, but at least you'd get to see him 'live'...sorta. I just wish I'd had the camera back when I had Raph; that's one thing I regret. I never got any video footage of my boy when he was alive... But I do have lots of pics of him...and tons of wonderful memories.
> 
> And now Yofi's in the house, and he's a major klass klown! LOL (A few days ago he tried stealing more food from the fridge when I opened the door, but I'd run out of Romaine...so he took a quick look, grabbed a lemon by it's knobby end and tried to get away with that! He dropped it as soon as he got it out of there though...so he's gotta work on his lemon-stealing skills.
> 
> And now I've got to get to bed...waaaay past my bedtime!


That's great that he lifts your heart, you definitely need it. I'm so glad about that.

He sounds too funny-stealing food like he does! Haha. Definitely looking forward to the vid of him-yahoo!

Past my bedtime too!:shock:


----------



## cheryl

Yofi is just gorgeous,and he really sounds like he's full of character too,i'm so glad that yofi has made you and Anna happy again 

This picture is just stunning...he reallylooks like a statue






cheryl


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Those two are great! I love Anna in the sunshine. she's so pretty!


----------



## maherwoman

It's really encouraging to see someone healing from their loss...things are so raw for me right now...and things hurt so bad. I keep trying to find encouragement on RO...and here's one thread that certainly is encouraging...

It's hard to believe my heart will be able to move on...but it's so nice to see your two sweeties getting along and happy...:hug:


----------



## polly

Did Yofi manage to bite into the lemon or was he saved that experience i have caught mine eating a couple of things that they don't like and they are so funny with the faces they pull :shock:

more pics


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh, those pics are great. I love where Yofi is dashing past Anna - she looks so suprised . It's wonderful that she seems to be accepting Yofi a bit more.

I think Yofi sounds so much fun - I can imagine there is never a dull moment when he is around 

Jan


----------



## Bassetluv

*maherwoman wrote: *


> It's really encouraging to see someone healing from their loss...things are so raw for me right now...and things hurt so bad. I keep trying to find encouragement on RO...and here's one thread that certainly is encouraging...
> 
> It's hard to believe my heart will be able to move on...but it's so nice to see your two sweeties getting along and happy...:hug:



(((Rosie)))

You know, when the dog I had before Kaya died, I thought for a while I'd never get over the pain of losing her.Misty passed away completely unexpectedly, in her sleep...in fact, I didn't even realize at first she was gone. She was lying in the living room curled up, and I got the vacuum cleaner out and began cleaning, expecting her to get up and dash out of the room at the sound of it. But after a few seconds I realized something was terribly wrong, and when I went over to her, it was then I knew that she had passed away. She wasn't quite 10 years old, and apparently she had an infection in her blood that got to her heart. The shock was enormously hard to take, and I think it took me almost a year and a half before the pain began to subside. Of course I was also beating myself up with the *what if's*, and blaming myself for her death. I vowed to never have another dog again, but found myself missing the little things, like having an excited little soul at the end of a leash, so happy to be outdoors on a walk. That's what finally led me to volunteer at the Humane Society, just so I would have a dog to walk, and so I could possibly bring some joy to those who were lost and in between 'forever homes'. And almost a year and a half after becoming a volunteer, Kaya and I found one another. It was one of those moments when I knew our paths were meant to cross, and in looking back, all of the events that happened...Misty's death, my pain over her and then missing walking her, etc., were supposed to take place...they all led to Kaya and I coming together. 

At first I expected that same thing to happen when I lost Raph...that the pain in losing him would be so great I could never take on another rabbit again. Even the thoughts of him being gone, while he was still with me, was just too much to imagine.He was my Heart Bunny...there had never been anyone in my life like Raph, and I knew there never would be again.I was convinced that when he did leave - as I knew he soon would - I could not bear to have another rabbit, especially an English lop. I decided that Anna would be my last bunny. But in going through Raph's transition with him, something changed. Watching him leave was the hardest thing I've ever had to do, I will admit; and in the vet's office I broke down and sobbed, something I have _never_ done in my life in front of other people, even during the hardest of times. Yet on the walk home I felt Raph with me, I felt him with me even during those moments when he left his physical body. And later on, I felt him 'nudging' me to get another rabbit. And that is what brought Yofi and I together. His presence has been a burst of energy and laughter that I needed so dearly...to this day I thank Raph for bringing Yofi to me, as I am convinced he did.

I know so well of the pain you describe Rosie, and I know it can sometimes take months, even years, to subside. As I have said before to those who have losta special soul in their lives, I often wish there was something I could do to just dissolve the pain, much like wiping away a tear. And yet the pain is also beneficial to our healing. Yes, your heart will move on...give it time, and believe that the loss of one incredible soul does lead to the opportunity for another. I believe that your heart is so full of love, it cannot go for too long with heartache...love simply pushes it away as soon as you are ready for it. 

(((Hugs))) to you Rosie, with the shared understanding of the deep pain of loss...:hug2:


----------



## Bassetluv

*polly wrote: *


> Did Yofi manage to bite into the lemon or was he saved that experience i have caught mine eating a couple of things that they don't like and they are so funny with the faces they pull :shock:
> 
> more pics



I don't think Yofi got a taste of the lemon Polly (though that would have been funny!), it was just too heavy for him to hold by it's little knobby end. I wonder if he would have tried to eat it though, if I hadn't been there...



Okay, I did come here to post an update. Yofi was neutered this morning, and the vet just called me an hour ago and said he's coming out of the anesthetic and is doing very well. :highfive:All his bloodwork was normal and the surgery went like clockwork. Now the challenge will be to keep him quiet for a while! Can't tell you how much my heart jumped when the call came in from the vet and I saw the animal hospital's name on the call display...I was so afraid to answer, as the last time I'd taken a bunny in to be neutered (Scooby)...well, we know what happened. So to hear that Yofi is doing fine was like winning the lottery, such a feeling of elation and 'thank goodness!'. Must say it was tough taking him in last night to be dropped off...he came to the front of his cage and sat there as I stroked his face, so content. Then as I was walking out the door one of the staff said, "Oh look...he's watching you as you leave...it's so cute!" Apparently he turned around in his carrier and was watching as I walked away. My heart was breaking when I heard that...

Oh, the vet said that everyone in the clinic fell absolutely in love with him...I hope he doesn't wind up bunny-napped before I get there to pick him up this evening!


----------



## jordiwes

Yay, let's celebrate!

:toastthat's apple juice)

Great news, Di.


----------



## maherwoman

Aww......my heart would break with that, too.....

BUT...I'm SO HAPPY to hear the good news!! I NEEDED some!!

I can't wait to hear how he's doing, safe and sound in his own home.


----------



## Bassetluv

Thanks guys, I am just so relieved it's over! I really like this vet...he's very nice to deal with and I do feel much more confident with him. 

Once Yofi's home and is settled in (and has forgiven me for this transgression) I'll post on how he's doing. I'll just be so glad to have him home again! 

hehe...The Dog's probably thinking right about now, 'Hey, the little pest is gone! She got rid of him!! wooohoo!' Little does she know...


----------



## polly

YAY so glad it went well


----------



## maherwoman

Hehe!! That's probably what the kitties will be thinking when Fiver goes to the vet on Tuesday!! LOL!!
*
Bassetluv wrote: *


> hehe...The Dog's probably thinking right about now, 'Hey, the little pest is gone! She got rid of him!! wooohoo!' Little does she know...


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh Di, I am so relieved that Yofi came through his neuter OK . How is he doing now - has he forgiven you yet? 

Jan


----------



## Bassetluv

I tried to get in here earlier to post, but have been having a lot of problems at work and didn't get time to write anything (computer issues, don't even get me started(!):crash). 

I can't believe how well Yofi's doing! Last evening he looked pretty groggy, and his face is a bit funky because of the goop they put in their eyes for the surgery, so he spent the night in his cage snoozing. Surprisingly, he was hungry and woke up long enough to eat his dinner. Then he just settled down and slept. This morning....other than the fact that he's hopping a bit differently (LOL...he keeps his bum just slightly higher than normal, so it looks like he's getting ready to spray at any moment), he's doing amazingly well. So far I haven't seen him even bother with the incision site (crossing fingers that he won't bother with it at all). So when I went to say good morning to him and Anna after I got up, there was Yofi, standing up against the door of the cage...*Let me out! Let me out!* I've never seen a bunny so happy to be home. He followed me into the kitchen and was scurrying around my feet, and he did a couple of attempts at binkies and dashes across the room. When I went into the bathroom and shut the door he began digging on the other side, trying to open it so he could come in too. Then he finally settled down and concentrated on his plan of attack for raiding the fridge. And as I was leaving for work, he was chowing down on breakfast. 

Yofi's not upset with me at all...but Kaya sure is. It's funny because last night when Yofi came home she was wagging her tail and licking him, but today...it's business as usual...growl up a storm at the annoying little kid with the long ears, get sent to the bathroom to think about it, come out of the bathroom, growl at the annoying little kid with the long ears again, get sent back in....again...

Anna won't be allowed near Yofi for the first few days or so, at least till he's back to smelling like a Yofi should smell. Then all should be back to normal around here (or what's considered normal in my house ). Can't tell you how much I missed him while he was gone, and how glad I am to have him back again...


----------



## Bassetluv

A (brief) video clip of Yofi in the backyard last weekend. Not the best quality video, but you get to see him actually move. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sFG5rFt-So[/ame]

And of course....as soon as the camera battery died, he began binkying and doing some crazy leaps in the air, which is what I'd been hoping to film. 

Ah well, will have to try again once his body's mended. (btw, he doesn't seem to have noticed that his 'boys' are missing...I had to confine him to his cage this evening because he was attempting so many twists and turns and leaps tonight...:?)


----------



## maherwoman

AWW!! What a handsome boy!!! 

I'm so happy to see that gorgeous little goof in action! 

:inlove:

Is your camera battery recharged yet? Hehe...just kidding...I got that you want to wait until he's healed...


----------



## HoneyPot

Have I mentioned how much I love your buns!!! I love the video of Yofi, I have never seen an e-lop in person and I was wondering how agile they were with that ear to body ratio... but first the picture of him zipping by anna at the speed of light... and then the video... it's awesome.

I love the way his ears fly back when he takes off at a run!

Nadia


----------



## Bassetluv

LOL...that's one reason why I wanted to share some videos of Yofi...I had always loved English lops from afar, but until I got Raph, had only seen them in still photos. I just love watching their movements (and I so wish I had caught one huge binky Yofi did moments after the camera died...it was hilarious!).

Nope, camera isn't recharged yet. It's sitting here in front of me, just waiting. I'll have to plug it in tonight and do it, as (I think) there's still some pics on it too. :biggrin2:


----------



## slavetoabunny

I just love e-lops! They are like little doggies. I got to meet some one time that belonged to a breeder friend of mine - all I wanted to do was stroke those ears.

Yofi is adorable - I want!!!!!!!!!:inlove:


----------



## Thumpers_Mom

What a cutie patootie!!! :inlove:I LOVE that video. 

How is Yofi doing? I am glad his neuter went well.


----------



## LuvaBun

I love the video - Yofi moves quite elegantly, considering the long ears . Sounds like he is doing well after his neuter, back to his mischievious self 

Jan


----------



## swanlake

lol yofi cracks me up!!


----------



## Bassetluv

Well, this morning the little mister discovered how a cat door works. :X I was in the kitchen attempting to make some hummous, and I kept hearing this scratchy noise behind me. So I turned around and saw Yofi, hard at work on the cat door flap. He knows that in order to go into the backyard, one has to exit via the back porch, and the little bugger managed to figure out that there was a portal - at his level - to get there. At first he was biting the frame of the cat door itself...then when that didn't work he began pushing on the flap with his head, getting mad at it because it would swing back down and hit him in the face. That led to furious clawing at the bottom of the door, then pushing the cat flap again, and then trying to grab it with his teeth so it wouldn't swing shut. I watched him for a few moments (and to think I pay for cable when I have this entertainment *live* ), and he finally figured out that by pushing hard enough, his head would hold the flap open. It only took him a couple of more moments to then realize that his body could follow his head, and soon Yofi was scooting through the door and into the forbidden land of The Porch.

LOL...it was funny watching his antics, because once he realized that the door leading to the backyard was shut, he kept going back and forth, back and forth...through the cat flap and into the porch, then right back around into the kitchen again, then...furious digging to open the door with the cat flap...and right back through the cat flap yet again. I could see the frustration on his face because he couldn't figure out how to actually get the _huge_ bunny portal (i.e., back door to the yard) open. But now that Yofi has conquered the cat flap, he's made a game of going to and from the kitchen to the porch...supposedly forbidden territory for dogs and bunnies. :foreheadsmack:

What does worry me though, is....if he was smart enough to figure out how to maneuver the cat door on his own, then what else is going on in that little lagomorphian brain of his?? (Envisioning Yofi plans to take over the house, then the yard, then...the Universe!!! muwahahahahaha...)

:shock:


----------



## polly

:roflmao:Brilliant he is such a character. and i love how he lifts his head up before he runs to get his ears out of the way:hearts


----------



## Bassetluv

*polly wrote: *


> :roflmao:Brilliant he is such a character. and i love how he lifts his head up before he runs to get his ears out of the way:hearts




I'm hoping to one day get a video of Yofi when he does his 'Farrah Fawcett' impression. Sometimes he will flip his ears back just like a flirtatious woman flips her long hair behind her. Makes me laugh every time he does it. :biggrin2:


----------



## Bassetluv

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> I just love e-lops! They are like little doggies. I got to meet some one time that belonged to a breeder friend of mine - all I wanted to do was stroke those ears.




I agree! They really are more like puppies than rabbits. Actually I'd describe them as a cross between a devoted puppy and a five-year-old child...totally loving, follows you everywhere, and has to explore _every_ nook and cranny of _all_ the off-limits nooks and crannies...and usually leaving a wake of destruction in their path along the way.


----------



## maherwoman

In response to Yofi figuring out the cat door...I would LOVE to see that! 

We've always had the cat door off limits as far as the buns' running around space, mostly due to the fact that Flower's cage is RIGHT by it, and I just KNOW that, given the chance, she would figure it out in a heartbeat, too! 

Good thing your porch has a door to the outside! :shock: Silly little floppy eared boy! 

Give the babes kisses from us...

Rosie*


----------



## Bo B Bunny

_*stands outside with porch door open........ Here Yo... errrm.... Kitty kitty!* _

_:devil_


----------



## Bassetluv

It seems the tail of two kitties (my two geriatric-ish felines) is somehow trying to get twisted into three. Yofi, I think, believes he is a cat.

First he began following the cats around the house, sort of acting like a long-eared furry shadow to the two of them - not really bothering Fritz, who is pretty laid-back, but really bugging Tasha, who once in a while turns around and bats Yofi across the face with her huge ballcatcher's mitt of a paw.

Then he learned how to use the cat door that leads into the back porch. Once that was accomplished, it seems to have become part of his daily routine...through the magic portal and into the porch, check out the sights there, then back into the kitchen. Oh wait, forgot to sniff a corner out there. So...back through the magic portal, sniff around again, then back to the kitchen. *pause* Hey, I thought I saw something in there...back through the magic portal _again_, look around..._again_...and back to the kitchen. hhhmmmm...wait a minute...did I leave something back there? And so back through the magic portal _again_, sniff aroun...and on and on and on.

And now last night I became convinced that Yofi has decided to abandon his quest to be the next Golden Boy of bunnydom and instead, is preparing to join C*C*C*A*T*S (Cats Creating Chaos And Turmoilish Stuff). I was standing in the kitchen when I heard some strange, rapid scratching noises coming from the back porch. Knowing it was Yofi (who else could it be, after all? ) and thinking he might be trying - once again - to tunnel his way under the outer door to the freedom of the backyard, I opened the door to the porch and tentatively peered inside. The scene I saw was not quite what I was expecting. No, Yofi was not digging at the door...in fact, I couldn't even see Yofi. What greeted my sight instead was an enormous plume of kitty litter flying through the air, propelled out of the cat box at unspeakable height and fury, and landing in an indescribable scattered mess aaaaallllllll over the floor. It looked like a sandstorm had hit the tiny porch, only the sand wasn't the pristine ultra-fine white grains of the Sahara...no, it was gray, coarse, feline-scented litter...and tons of it. By the time I caught the little culprit red-pawed, he had emptied out almost 3/4 of the box. 

"_*YOFI*_!!!!!" I cried out (in my most Captain Kirkish 'Khaaaan'!!!! imitation). He stopped what he was doing, came out of the box, looked up at me as if to say, "Yeah? Did you say FOOOOOD, Mom???" and then he casually bounced away, off to see if the door to the big white box was open. (There was always lettuce and stuff in there to snag when the Momster wasn't looking.)

*Sigh* Anyone know if they have bunny obedience classes? :?

***P.S. to this...Yofi also wanted to give out candy to the trick-or-treaters this evening, only he didn't quite grasp the concept. He would run outside and pose cutely in the midst of the kidlets (*lookit me! lookit me! Hey! Down here!*), but didn't take any treats with him to dish out. Kids didn't seem to mind too much though.


----------



## maherwoman

Oh my...Yofi is such a little imp! I love hearing about all his little goofs...

Emily would have LOVED to have been YOUR trick-or-treater!! I think she would've died of happiness to see Yofi's cute little face...and then I could've run off with him...I mean your candy...I mean...yeah, I have no defense...hehe!!

Love to you guys! :hearts

Rosie & the Goofball Herd (which includes the two felines)


----------



## ChompersMom

How cute Yofi is.. I can just imagine a little bunny running up to trick-or-treaters with some candy in their mouth and the kids' reactions! That would be SO cute. Too bad he's being a little handfull .


I DEMAND more pictures of Yofi!! He reminds me of my Moosey and therefor I automatically love him to death :inlove:. You're lucky you live in Canada or I might come and steal him away :bunnyheart


----------



## LuvaBun

LOL!! Di, your posts about Yofi antics always bring a smile to my face - that boy is personality plus .

When Pernod first discovered our cat flap, she was the same - in, out, in out, in ..... 
I can just imagine the scene with Yofi digging out the cat litter. I bet he had a great time . I love that little guy 

Jan


----------



## polly

Love it you will need to show him the dustpan and brush next:biggrin2:


----------



## Bassetluv

Darn darn darn! My camera's not working for some reason. Well, the camera itself is, but I can't download any pics onto my computer...it's not detecting the USB. I checked the cord connections twice, and they were fine...and I just recharged the battery too, so it's not that. :?

Well, I did manage to take a couple of pictures and download them before this happened. As usual, they were of Yofi being bad. Only this time he had an accomplice. Actually, what he did the other night was what I originally wanted to capture on film, but didn't have my camera...I walked into the kitchen to find Yofi sitting in the middle of the table, happily chowing down on an orange. (I did later take a picture of the crime scene - one half-eaten orange - but it failed to download.) Anyway, this morning I was doing a wash, so went downstairs and loaded the machine. Came back up, walked into the kitchen and what did I see? This:

















That's right...the two of them with a pilfered apple...and trying as fast as they could to get rid of the evidence. And take a close look at Anna's face in the last photo. Yep, licking her lips, no doubt to add insult to injury. :X I finally gave up on the two delinquints (one juvenile, one not), picked up the apple, washed and de-seeded it, and gave it back to them. I still do, however, have to ground them. So I'm wondering...would banning them from watching reruns of Animal Cops be enough? 

hhhmmm...come to think of it, maybe that's not such a good idea. Seeing Animal Police just might make them rethink their recent crime spree. onder:

I think I might just start singing this to them too:


Bad buns, watcha want, whatcha want,
Whatcha gonna do when Sheriff Mean Mom comes for you. 
Tell me, whatcha gonna do, whatcha gonna do? Yeahhh

Bad buns, bad buns,
Whatcha gonna do, whatcha gonna do
When Mom comes for you

:rofl:


----------



## SOOOSKA

What cute pictures. They make such a lovely couple. 

I see they were even smart enough not to chew the label on the apple. Maybe they wanted to make sure you got the same apples next time you went shopping so they didn't want to ruin the label. LOL

Can't wait for more pictures of the Dynamic Duo.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## maherwoman

Hahahaaa....stinkers!! Yofi's made Anna a partner in crime now...now you know they're REALLY bonded...when they start being naughty together...hehe!!

Wonderful...I just LOVE bunny stinkiness!!

:inlove:

Edited because for some *odd* reason I called Anna "Belle"...what?! How could I stoop to such a horrid level??

Hopefully Anna forgives me...:bow


----------



## Bo B Bunny

No wonder she loves him so much! he feeds her! LOL!

Look at them going at that apple! that's about as cute as can be!

For your USB, try another port. I had a USB port go out and had the same thing happen not long ago.


----------



## TinysMom

Oh I love it.....I'm sorry - I think its wonderful they did that.

I may have to put that in my book - only I'll have Miss Bea steal an apple (Tiny's too big to want to get up on the table..).

Peg


----------



## Bassetluv

Well, I *fixed* my camera. Actually, I think the problem is with the cord that plugs into the camera/USB...I tried it again this morning, only this time held the cord tightly at the camera end and it worked. So hopefully that's all that was wrong...loose cord.

I took some pics of Yofi this morning; he was thoroughly enjoying himself in the living room, *copycatting* Tasha (my little cat) in the fine art of sunbatheing. 































And this one was after I'd accidentally disturbed his dozing...






Now, don't ask me why he had The Dog's bone tucked away under one ear; I have no idea (unless, of course, this was another Yofi-plan on how to royally %^#%!! off said Dog). One never really knows what goes on in this little lagomorph's constantly-churning brain. 


On another note, I ran across some pics of Raph that I haven't looked at in some time. Here's a couple I took of him back in 2006....he had a grand time that day, tearing apart the old phone book, and then snoozing off all the hard work:











That was one of the only times I'd ever seen Raph do a dead bunny flop. And quite honestly, it scared the stuffings out of me! When I walked into the room there he was, flat on his side and not moving a muscle...I honestly thought he was dead. I'd had him for about six months at that point, and he'd never done it before...and I don't think he ever did it again - not that I could see, anyway. It just wasn't normal *Raph style*. Once I realized he wasn't actually dead - was just dead tired - I couldn't stop laughing!

A quick story: As some here know, my search to have a rabbit in my life again came after I'd had a dream one night...in it a little wild rabbit was sitting on a university campus, with what looked to be a hole in the middle of its forehead. As it turned out, the hole wasn't a wound at all; it was signifying the 'crown chakra'. And in that dream, when I picked up the rabbit and held him in my arms, he began to purr contentedly, just like a cat. And that dream eventually led me to find Raph.

Well, one evening after Raph had lost the ability to walk, I was giving him a bath to clean his hind end - something he could no longer do on his own. And in the midst of batheing him I stopped, as I heard something rather odd. To my surprise it was coming from Raph...he was doing that 'tooth purr' that bunnies will sometimes do, but the sound was so loud and so clear...it was an enormous rumble, _exactly_ like a cat's purr...exactly like the sound the little bunny in my dream had made. I've heard rabbits grind their teeth in pleasure before, how it makes such an odd rumbly sound, but never have I heard it so close to a cat's purr as Raph did that evening. Funny how a picture can trigger memories of things we tend to put at the back of our minds.

Gosh, I miss my boy...:?


----------



## maherwoman

Wow...Yofi is so handsome, and so dang adorable...I love him both imitating the cat and working to tick off the dog...all at the same time! 

Talk about multi-tasker!

As far as Raph...yeah, isn't it odd what'll trigger memory? I hope you're okay...it's hard to lose someone so special...

BUT...hugs and love to you and yours (and hopefully forgiveness to me for saying "Belle" instead of Anna...see my edit to my above post, hehe),

Rosie*


----------



## Thumpers_Mom

Those are great pics. Yofi is quite the character. Hiding dog bones, imitating the cat, and stealing apples:shock: (albeit sharing). He is wonderful!

The pics of Ralph are great. I know that it still hurts, but sometimes it is nice to be able to look back and remember the times when they made you laugh like mad...:hug:


----------



## LuvaBun

Y'know, I don't think that Yofi is a rabbit at all. I think he is a mischevious little imp sent to make everyone happy (as well as rip their hair out in despair ). I just love his character. And he looks so handsome in those pics.

I think Raph meant you to find those photos - he seems to have a special way of 'communicating' with you. Just to let you know he misses you two, but he's not _that_ far away 

Jan


----------



## Bassetluv

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Y'know, I don't think that Yofi is a rabbit at all. I think he is a mischevious little imp sent to make everyone happy (as well as rip their hair out in despair ). I just love his character. And he looks so handsome in those pics.
> 
> I think Raph meant you to find those photos - he seems to have a special way of 'communicating' with you. Just to let you know he misses you two, but he's not _that_ far away
> 
> Jan



Jan, that is such a comforting thing to say about Raph...thank you.  I like to think that he does still communicate with me, and probably moreso during times when I find myself missing his physical presence more than usual. He really was/is a special guy to me, and his being in my life for the short time he was here changed me, in many ways. And while I do go through bouts of missing his presence, I still do feel him with me in spirit, all the time. Guess I just miss actually touching and holding him, and being able to look into those huge soulful eyes.

As for Yofi...LOL! I think you got his purpose right, for he truly is an entertainer. Tonight I pulled a carrot out of the fridge, planning on cutting it up so I could give some pieces to him and Anna. I didn't get very far with it though; Yofi saw me taking it out of the crisper and snagged the whole thing from my hands before I realized he was even there. Ever see a rabbit go dashing out of the room with a huge carrot crammed into his mouth? Took me a while to catch the bugger too! 

Yep, I think God made Yofi handsome for a reason - self-preservation...:biggrin2:


----------



## Bassetluv

Thanks Thumpersmom and Rosie... :bunnyhug: (btw, I used to be a Thumpersmom too...Thumper was the name of the third rabbit I ever owned; I was around 16-17 when I got her, I think. And she was the most loving rabbit...she looked much like Anna, only Thumper was larger. She slept in my bed every evening, starting out under the covers beside me and then working her way up to the pillow during the night...I'd usually wake up in the morning with a big bunny foot in my face. )

LOL...Rosie, I have made so many goofs on names and such, I've lost track. Usually I see my blunder right after posting and then go back to edit. Sometimes it's a wonder I get my own name right...so you've got nothing on me there!


----------



## Bassetluv

Here's a picture I took the other night. Yofi looked like he was giving Anna a massage! He was working his feet on her back and she was lying there like a queen, probably saying, "ooohhhh, right there...that spot...yeah, that's it..." under her breath. (Oh, and I know, the room was an absolute disaster when I took the pic. :embarrassed: LOL...there's even a brick on the floor! Anna seems to like lying next to it for some reason. But beyond the mess itself, notice the carpet? Yofi spray-painted almost every inch of it during his brief pre-neutering days. He works fast! Now I have to figure out how to remove the stains - not that the carpet matters, but it just looks gross.)


----------



## Bassetluv

And one last post for the night...here's a very short video clip I took of Yofi. I was trying to film him playing in the living room one evening, as he sometimes flies from room to room non-stop, slowing down just long enough to toss in a binky or two. But...well, as we all know, animals don't always co-operate. At first I got down to his level to capture him playing, and when that didn't work I stood up and backed away, hoping he would resume his playful antics then. Did it work? Not on your life...:? This was the muddled result:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKrxDPnsgKg[/ame]


----------



## aurora369

Vinegar and a wet/dry vacumm (proper carpet cleaner) will work wonders on bunny stained carpet! My fosters used to pee all over the carpet, so I bought a little hand held carpet cleaner and it worked wonderfully.

Let the vinegar sit for a little bit. You can even heat it up to make it work better. 

If you can't get a hold of a wet/dry vacuum, then you'll have to do it the long way with paper towell and just soak it up.

--Dawn


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

This is a complete hoot! Your description of the situation just cracked me up.






Go Yofi, Go Yofi!:biggrin2:


----------



## Bassetluv

Dawn, thanks so much for the tip! I didn't realize that vinegar worked well on stains. And I was afraid to use any commercial cleaners on the carpet since the rabbits are running around in there all the time (even the ones that are labelled safe for children and pets have small print warnings saying to keep them away from children and pets, so I don't completely trust them :?). 

I've also been holding off cleaning the carpet until my dehumidifier arrives...I just purchased one the other day as the room tends to get quite humid. I didn't want to add to the humidity before getting it. But as soon as it gets here, I will be sure to try the vinegar! I don't have a wet/dry vac, but handcleaning won't bother me at all.


----------



## Bassetluv

> This is a complete hoot! Your description of the situation just cracked me up .




I just wish I was as lucky as Anna...how nice would it be to have a man-servant (bun-servant to her, I guess) at your beck and call to give free back rubs? Oh, she's got him well-trained!


----------



## maherwoman

Hahahaaaaa...that video is just PRICELESS!! I just love when I'm trying to film the buns or the kitties and they just won't leave the dang camera and just be themselves! You should see me trying to film Trixie...maybe I'll get out the old camera and pretend to use IT and have Danny secretly film her beforehand, and then you can see the change when she thinks I've turned MY camera on. A total HAM!!

Hobbes isn't much better...

They're such goofs!!

I showed Danny the video, and he said he couldn't help but laugh at your exasperated sigh at the end, HAHA!!!

:roflmao:


----------



## Bassetluv

> You should see me trying to film Trixie...maybe I'll get out the old camera and pretend to use IT and have Danny secretly film her beforehand, and then you can see the change when she thinks I've turned MY camera on. A total HAM!!
> 
> Hobbes isn't much better...
> 
> They're such goofs!!


LOL...I know exactly what you mean, Rosie! (btw, I love seeing pics of your Hobbes...he reminds me so much of my old cat Tiger, who I lost a few years ago. They could be twins!)

Quick post as I'm kinda busy at work; I just had to share this Yofi-ism:

Last evening after I got home from work I was in the kitchen making my dinner. Now, in my kitchen I have a small garbage bin, probably about 18" high or so, I guess. I always have the lid closed because otherwise, Kaya (aka The Dog) will help herself to the contents - and always has to spread said contents over the entire perimeter of the kitchen (I guess that's her way of making her choice in what to eat first easier). So, because the lid is always closed, Yofi has decided to make the garbage bin his own personal perch. He hops up on it and sits there for a few moments, inspects his surroundings, and then gets down.

Well, last night the bag in the bin was full, so I took it out, meaning to replace it with a new one. However, in my shuffle to make dinner/feed animals, etc., I forgot to put the new bag in...and also forgot to close the lid. So I was standing at the counter and happened to turn around at just the right moment...in the blink of an eye I saw bunny go up, long ears flying...and bunny drop down, completely out of sightinto the empty garbage bin. LOL!! I waited a moment till I saw a tentative Yofi peek his head up from the bin with a _completely_ shocked look on his face, as if to say..."wtf????!!!??? What the *bleep!!!* just happened?!?"

Wish I could describe it better...but you just had to be there to see it. I was laughing so hard I couldn't stop!

:laugh:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I am laughing so hard thinking of those ears trailing behind him........ "Watch that first step, Yofi!"


----------



## Bassetluv

hehe...the only word that really comes to mind when I saw Yofi (briefly) in mid-air before he disappeared into the nethers of the garbage bin is 

*"BANZAII!!!!"*

and yep...those ears of his were _flying_!!


----------



## maherwoman

Heheheeee...reminds me of a kid jumping into a pool...

YOFI CANNONBALLLLLLLL!!!! Hehe!! I can even picture him, ears flyin', holding his hind feet all tucked under with his front paws...CANNONBALL!!!

What a card...I LOVE hearing about Yofi...:roflmao:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> hehe...the only word that really comes to mind when I saw Yofi (briefly) in mid-air before he disappeared into the nethers of the garbage bin is
> 
> *"BANZAII!!!!"*
> 
> and yep...those ears of his were _flying_!!


That's so funny! I can see that too!


----------



## amundb

I love your Yofi bunny stories...I wish I had a bunny that was as amusing as him!


----------



## Bassetluv

Sunday Morning With Yofi

Every Sunday morning I tend to sit and have breakfast at my computer, whilst going through emails and forums. Normally I don't leave my bedroom door open, as that serves as an invite for Anna and Yofi (aka The Dynamic Duo, The Masters of Disaster, Bunny and Clyde, etc.) to invade. However, this morning I felt rather mean shutting them out and decided to leave the door open, and watch with one eye in case they decided to get into anything. Well, Anna ventured in a couple of times, but quickly lost interest (once I booted her out from under the bed, where she has been known to sabotauge communication systems - otherwise known as computer/lamp/radio wiring. Yofi on the other hand, got excited and wouldn't leave, since his 3rd favorite thing in the world to do is to hang around wherever Mom goes (the 1st favorite thing is, of course, FOOD; the 2nd favorite thing is bugging The Dog. Hey, at least I'm on his list.).

So I was sitting at the computer and had logged into RO, when along came Yofi, tromping across the carpet and sizing things up. And while he wasn't particularily mischievious this time around, I decided to take some pics of him. 

Here's An Hour With Yofi, in photos...

*Pictures by: Mom
Commentary by: Yofi
Snarky remarks by: Yofi
Grounding by: Yofi*

MOM! HI! Can I come up too? (scuze the dead fly in the photo...geez, Mom's not a good housekeeper! :foreheadsmack







Please??? Pretty Please???? Can I come up?????






Ahhhhhhhh....I loves to snuggle wit' you (but Mom, ya cut off my nose! Ever think of taking photography courses? Just a suggestion.)







Okay, enough snugglin'! I'm here to explore! What's that on the bed? Gotta go see






eeww...dog bum!!! Gross

Hey, I wonder why The Dog looks so sad? Mom says she looks *resigned*. I'm not sure what that means, but she only gets that way when I go to see her. (Between youse and me...I just think she's weird.)






Mom left this big basket of human fur on the bed. Wonder if it tastes any differently here than it does when Mom wears it? (And while I'm on the subject, humans are just as weird as The Dog. I mean, why do they take their fur off anyway? Can't they just be like me and wear it everywhere they go? Humans are unexplainable, that's all I have to say.)






Taste test done. Nope, doesn't taste any different. Still as blecchy as before.

Okay, enough of the bed. Hey! I forgot to inspect the room with that big blue thing in it! Off I go...

Yup, floor in here is still the same...check...






Oh hey...big blue thing! 






Yup, corner's fine (just needs a little Yofi decoration)...check...






Wall conforms to building code...that's good...check...






Flower decal still on wall (tacky but still there)...check...






Whoooops...still slippery (forgot about that)






Weird thing where the water comes out...still there...check...






Leaving one more Yofi decoration before finishing inspection...check...






One obligatory cute photo of moi (of course)






aw MOM!!! Ya screwed it up!! Try again (and hey folks, notice how I stratigically placed yet another Yofi decoration on the top of the blue thing? Am I good or _what_???)

Now this one's much better. Mom, you're improving...






And now back to Mom's room for one final...HEY!!!! What the...?!??? You're lookin' at OTHER bunnies on the 'puter while my back is turned??!!? You are *SO* grounded, MOM!!!! :grumpy:






Yofi out....


----------



## polly

OMG not only is he major cute (with eyelashes to die for ) he has got to be the most entertaining rabbit ever i am so coming to bunny nap him :biggrin2:


----------



## Bassetluv

*polly wrote: *


> OMG not only is he major cute (with eyelashes to die for ) he has got to be the most entertaining rabbit ever i am so coming to bunny nap him :biggrin2:




And he'd probably go with you Polly, if you had food tucked away on you anywhere! (Of course he might rethink it if I tell him that all Scottish rabbits are forced to wear kilts and sporrans and tam-o-shanters... Nah, then again, _nothing_ outweighs food when it comes to Yofi.)

Yeah, I want his eyelashes too! They're longer than mine...:?


----------



## delusional

I sooo adore Yofi! He's such a gorgeous boy! Just wanna squish him - in a nice way of course. =P I love that second-to-last picture. =)


----------



## polly

Lol i will send him a kilt for his 1st birthday :biggrin2:I can just see him running around saying you can take away my poo tray but you will never take my CARRRRROOTTTSSSSS


----------



## Bo B Bunny

That rabbit is a HOOT!

He's the nosiest thing I've ever seen LOL! and that last photo - so innocent! He also has a long tail! I hadn't noticed that about EL's before! 

poor dog!


----------



## Bassetluv

Omigod...omigod...YOFI!!!! ullhair:

I was sitting in my room on the computer and decided I'd better check to see what Anna and Yofi were doing, since they are running around the house, and being a tad too quiet. Well, I walked into the kitchen and saw Anna sitting there by herself, so I knew Yofi had to be in the room somewhere...Anna never ventures into other rooms without following Yofi first (unless she's hungry and is looking to be fed). So I started searching for Bozobunny, under the table, in the corners, but couldn't find him. I thought, that's weird...then I turned around.

The little twerp was sitting ON THE STOVE, eating a pear he'd snagged from the countertop...and this after he'd managed to open the container that had the raisins in it, and snarfed half of those down! Now, I'm not concerned so much about his self-serving helping of raisins and pear, but .... he gets up on the STOVE!?!?! Cripes! I'd always kind of wondered about that with him, as he constantly circles my legs whenever I'm cooking something, so he's never allowed to be alone in that room whenever I've been using the stove...but omigod, it's a scary thought that he leaps up on there! 

Anyone know of any bunny-stove guards? :headsmack


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Time for a NIC cage stove blocker?


----------



## SOOOSKA

OMG you certainly have your hands full with that little guy. I sit here laughing :laughsorry) at his antics. He is sounding worse than a child LOL. Does he actually jump from the floor onto the stove? That's high!

Unfortunately I have no quick fixes to tell you on keeping him off the stove. Good Luck. Please give Yofi and Anna a BIG KISS:big kiss: from me.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Bassetluv

LOL...I can just see my house now, with everything surrounded by NIC!

Yep, he got up onto the stove without the help of anything. He's been on the kitchen table many times, but has only accessed it when one of the chairs hasn't been pushed fully under...never jumped up on the table without using a chair. This time though...the stove is even higher than the top of the table, and he did it easily apparently, cuz I never heard a sound. 

Honestly, I raised my son on my own and never, in all the years when he was a toddler, did I have so much to deal with as I have with Yofi in the past few weeks. I've never seen a rabbit so curious, or so much of a troublemaker! :shock: Guess I picked the one bunny in the bunch that had to be Trouble...with a capital T...!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

LOL You will be living inside a NIC cage in your house to keep him OUT of it LOL! 

What a turd! He's adorable!


----------



## Bassetluv

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> What a turd! He's adorable!



Yep, I'd say that describes the little poop quite well!


----------



## Bassetluv

Tonight I left the cleaning of the bunny cages a bit late. I figured it wouldn't take too long...Yofi's did need a full cleaning, but Anna's only required a scooping out of her litter box. All told the entire thing shouldn't have taken me more than say, 15-20 minutes.

9:15 - Cleaning begins

Strip out Yofi's cage...remove his dishes, hay rack, then sweep excess litter/hay from the top of his pet bedding before removing the clamps that hold it in place. Yofi runs in to see what I'm doing.

"Yofi! Let go of the whisk!" geez

Go back to sweeping out the mess. Hear noise behind me. Turn around...Yofi's digging at the garbage bag I'd brought into the room. 

"Yofi! Drop the garbage bag!"

Crawl back into the cage again and resume sweeping. Suddenly...

*chomp* 

"Ow!! Anna...don't bite my rear when I'm doing the cage!"

Go back in, haul out Yofi's litter box. Begin scooping the litter from it. Anna runs over to see what I'm doing.

"Anna! Get out of the litter box, please! Move!"

Back to scooping again. Hear noise behind me. 

"Yofi! No! Don't dig in the pellet bin!" (This is the bin I have that contains the clean pelleted bedding, not yet used.)

Finally, clean Yofi's litter pan, refill it with new litter, then go to Yofi's cage and begin cleaning the bottom of it. Suddenly...

*CHOMP* 

"OWOWOW!!!!! [email protected]$%! Anna!!!!"

Finish cleaning Yofi's cage, put clean pet bedding, clean, refilled litter pan and cleaned dishes back in cage. Take Anna's litter pan out of her cage and begin scooping it.

Hear noise behind me...like some sort of machine whirling through wood. Turn to look.

"YOFI!!! NO!"

All of the clean, new litter in Yofi's clean litter pan is now catapulted everywhere...all over the clean pet bedding, in the clean water of his cleaned water dish. And...as I turned to yell at Yofi, the entire scoop full of dirty, urinated-upon bedding that was in my scoop goes flying. All over the carpet.

*sigh* Go over, sweep out contents of now Yoficized cage and get it straightened out, again. Return to Anna's litter pan, sweep dirty litter from carpet and resume cleaning her box.

Hear something behind me...

"ANNA!!!! NOOOOO!!!!!"

Paper towel (used for cleaning said dirty cages) is now being shred and deposited all over the floor of the room.

Pick up shredded paper towel. Get the scoop and start scooping Anna's litter pan again. 

Hear noise behind me.

"YOFI!!! NOOOO!!!"

Hole approximately the size of Kansas has now been chewed in garbage bag containing Yofi's used litter pan contents. 

Go and get new bag. Insert old bag into new one. Sweep up contents of first bag that bled all over the floor. 

Hear noise behind me.

"YOFI!!! NOOOO!!!"

Anna's cage in the back, where the litter box sits, _was_ spotless...a clean towel protruding from beneath the pet bedding, to cover the spot the bedding didn't quite reach, has now been thoroughly saturated. Compliments of Yofi's neverending bladder supply.

Remove towel. Look for clean one. Replace soiled towel with another clean one. Finish scooping Anna's litter pan and add clean, new pelleted bedding. Put litter pan back in Anna's cage.

Stop.

Look around me. 

No bunnies ready to bite me.
No fresh litter strewn everywhere.
No holes in garbage bags made by ravenous rabbits.

Everything is cleaner, tidier, and smells nice.

Quickly grab the turmoil twins, toss them in cages, gather their food, toss that in too, and run from the room.

Look at clock. 10:20

I'm going to bed.

:thud:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

All I can say is...:roflmao::sweep.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

LMBO! 

You need a NIC cage protective butt cover now! :laughsmiley:

I have to put Bo in a pen away from his cage when I am cleaning it. 



Yofi needs to get his own tv show.


----------



## maherwoman

Oh my goodness...sounds like what I go through with Maisie...she's such a PAIN when I'm trying to clean her cage! I just gave up letting her out while I'm cleaning her cage, and started having to put her in a carrier. 

I hate doing that, but every single time I try to clean out her cage, I just experience bunny-spreading-the-mess-everywhere-and-nipping-me-and-the-handbroom-while- I-clean! :grumpy:

So, in the carrier she goes right off the bat! LOL!!


----------



## SOOOSKA

How's Yofi doing? and Anna too? I need to read some more of his antics. I always get a good chuckle reading what he's put you through (sorry i know i shpuldn't laugh):roflmao:

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Bassetluv

*Today on "COPS"

**The evidence:*







*The perpetrator:*





(AKA: *ANNABLE THE CANNIBAL*)

*Status:* Apprehended
*Crime:* Illegal bedroom entry; illegal use of concealed weapon; illegal destruction of communication system
*Sentence: *10 minutes prison time for bad behaviour






*Case closed.*


----------



## SOOOSKA

:laugh::roflmao::laugh::roflmao::laugh::roflmao::laugh::roflmao::laugh::roflmao:

Sorry but that made me laugh. Look at that innocent face.






Susan


----------



## Bassetluv

Yep, if ever there was a mug shot for Anna, that'd be it. 

Innocent?!?


----------



## Phinnsmommy

I LOVEEEE YOUR BABBIEESS :biggrin2:!!


can I have them?


----------



## polly

Fantastic :roflmao:she even looks guilty. i love this blog and your buns :nod


----------



## Bo B Bunny

LOL! I thought for sure it was Yofi who chewed that cord - then I saw the mugshots! :faint:


----------



## maherwoman

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> Yep, if ever there was a mug shot for Anna, that'd be it.
> 
> Innocent?!?




Oh man...I thought it was Yofi, too!! And an Anna mugshot...perfect!!

:roflmao:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

You are hilarious! Please keep telling us stories!

:roflmao: So funny!

Go Anna!:sofa:I mean, shame on you Anna.h34r2


----------



## Thumpers_Mom

:laugh:I thought it was Yofi too! I see he is rubbing off on Anna huh?


----------



## Bassetluv

LOL...Yofi's getting quite the reputation! As soon as something happens, everyone thinks *he* did it! (Must admit, that's exactly my reaction too though...as soon as something's moved, broken, chewed or peed-upon, I yell "YOFI!!!") 

Oh, but I forgot to relate this Yofi story the other day. I think it was Friday night, I rented a scary movie to watch ("1408" with John Cusack). The bunnies were running around loose - their door was open - so I decided to let them have free range of their room and the kitchen while I watched the movie. There wasn't much they could really get into...Yofi does still get up on the stove from time to time grumpy:!!!) but it had nothing on it and I hadn't been using it, so it seemed safe enough. Anyway, I shut the doorto the living room - a bifold French door with glass panels - turned out the lights and settled back to watch the film.

About an hour into the movie I was starting to get creeped out, as scary movies will do that to me when I'm watching them alone in the house, with the lights in the room off. All was quiet, and I was totally engrossed in whatI was watching, when suddenly...

*"Pffwap!!"*

I turned and looked at the door, just about jumping out of my skin as I did so. Something had struck the glass pretty forcefully, and thenfell to the floor. Cripes! My mind was racing, wondering if some sort of ghoul from 1408 had entered my house and was now trying to get at me via the kitchen. So I got up, opened the door (very tentatively, as I'm not as brave as I sound), and looked down. There were my gloves, lying in front of the glass panels of the door....and above them, sitting on the raised countertop next to the stove, was...yes, you got it...the ghoul himself. Yofi, the fool, was sitting there staring at me wearing his best "_What??_" face. Now, his being on the countertop wasn't particularly surprising to me, as the boy will scale anything (dog and cats included)if he thinks the prospect of food lies at the summit. However, I cannot figure out how he managed to actuallypropel my gloves - both of them at once - from the surface of the counter, across a span of about 3 feet, and have them hit the door about five feet off the ground. 

You know, if I didn't know better, I'd think he realized I was watching a scary flick and he actuallyplanned to scare the $%[email protected] outta me by throwing those gloves at the door.

But I will never admit to him that it worked. :disgust:


----------



## Bassetluv

*Phinnsmommy wrote: *


> I LOVEEEE YOUR BABBIEESS :biggrin2:!!
> 
> 
> can I have them?


hehehe...ever read the story, "The Ransom of Red Chief"? That'd probably be what would happen iffn you took my two...


----------



## maherwoman

LOL about the gloves!! Oh man...sometimes my buns also do things where later on, I realize just how big a feat it was to have accomplished, and shake my head, and sit there like this for a while: onder:

I get that look on my face with the kitties sometimes, too...lol!!


----------



## Thumpers_Mom

:roflmao:Never a dull moment at your house! That is sooo funny and Yofi is one smart bun!


----------



## TinysMom

What makes me think that your bunnies keep you young? (At least they keep your heart pounding...).

They're so funny!

Peg


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I can just hear Yofi's little brain working......... 

_"She thought it was so funny when I flew down the garbage hole! We'll just see how funny she thinks this is - I'll throw these gloves right when the movie gets creepy!"_


----------



## maherwoman

ROFLOL, Bo B Bunny...


----------



## binkies

Yofi sounds like a very intelligent fella. I probably would have peed my pants if that had happened to me.


----------



## Bassetluv

This week, so far all has been quiet on the Northern front...no bad buns, no bad dogs, no bad cats...hhhmmm...something must be brewing. onder:


And the only Yofi-ism to report lately happened a couple of days ago. Yofi was running about in the kitchen while I was putting some things away. I just stepped into the room in time to see one of the kitchen chairs go flying backwards, with a long-eared bunny firmly attached to its back, paws on the rungs. Ears sailed, chair went *THUD* on the floor, and if I had better hearing I'm sure I would've been able to catch a "*WOOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!*" accompanying the fall. 

I just shook my head, walked over and picked up the chair, bunny still attached.

Apparently he was waiting for the ride to go again.:foreheadsmack:


----------



## binkies

He sounds like a character! Very mischevious. Are you sure he isn't a ferret?


----------



## Bassetluv

LOL! I dunno if he's a ferret, but Yofi sure seems to think he's a human...albeit a very short one. And if he _were_ a human, he'd be the kid that'd be forever assigned the corner seat in the classroom, the place reserved for those *special* kids who are constantly getting into trouble.

And now...here's some pics of Yofi practicing to be St. Yofi (under a bit of protest):

All hail the great St. Yofimous!!







Thou must boweth to me...like thus-eth:







And I shall pretendeth to ignore thou






What?!? Darest thou question my reign????






Then I shalst say dirty bunny words under my breath-eth






And setteth thine eyes upon my own fair princess, St. Anna






(Mom, I officially hate you for this):






As for St. Yofi...all Mom heard him say after the royal photo shoot was this:

RUN AWAY!!! RUN AWAY!!!







The End-eth


----------



## Bassetluv

The shot that got cut from the shoot (I believe it might have been sold to the National Bunquirer)...St. Yofi after one too many Eggnogs:






"Whaddya mean, I've had too *hic* many?! I'm ash sober ash I possssib..posshhibl...poshibabl...AW, forget it..."


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Yofi - the party animal!!!


----------



## maherwoman

Oh man....St. Yofi, you are just too wonderful...and so is Princess Anna...

:inlove:

Is it bad that I'm addicted to Yofi-isms? Hehe...


----------



## TinysMom

Next time WARN me of cute photos and to put my drink down BEFORE I look at this blog?

(scampering off to get paper towels...).

Peg


----------



## SOOOSKA

Great Pictures. 

I can never get enough of your two Fur Babies. Are they living together yet?

Your house looks amazing. I LOVE your floors I'm so jealous.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Bassetluv

LOL Susan...Yofi and Anna share the same room, but they don't sleep together.  At night they go to their separate cages, and during the day they can run about the room together. It's cute too; as soon as I let them out in the morning, Anna runs to the door of Yofi's cage and waits for him to come out. (Then again, now that I think about it...when I open his cage door he runs out and Anna runs into it, checking to see if he's left behind any pellets from his previous meal. So I guess it isn't quite love of Yofi...it's more adoration for his food.) They do get along very well together though, and they do snuggle with one another when they're out and about. 

As for my house, the floors are rather unique, as it's fairly old. I'd love to have them refinished as they are very scratched up, but with a dog, two cats and two bunnies, there's not much point.  But you wouldn't be quite so envious if you lived here, I'll bet. The basement is unfinished and unheated, with no insulation between floor and basement...which means in the wintertime, the floors are like walking on ice. The rooms are extremely small too, as it's a single dwelling house that was converted to a duplex (I live on the main floor, the tenant lives upstairs). The kitchen is a good size but the rest of the rooms are very tiny, with only one _extremely_ tiny closet (in the bathroom!) for my clothes...and there's been humidity/mold issues too. I love my house, but wish I had the money to fix it up properly! (Oh, and the kitchen still has the same countertops and tiles on the walls that it had when I bought it about 8-9 years ago...orange. When you walk in you get the biggest urge to want to order a pizza, as it looks just like a PizzaPizza place!)


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

You are too hilarious with this blog! What a stinkin character. I absolutely LOVE all the photos! That Yofi is something else-literally. How wonderful you have him. Keep us posted on his antics.


----------



## Bassetluv

Been a while since I posted for Yofi. Have been having some sick times (all the result of taking antibiotics post- oral surgery). Had to take another day off today, but hopefully will be going back to work tomorrow. (Can you believe it? I'm one of those people who really does like my job! )

Okay, I just wanted to write another (brief) episode of *What Yofi Did*...

This follows hot on the tail of the dog food fiasco...as for that one, I was forced to put Kaya's bag of dog food in the bunny room, since my house has so little space. I set it on top of a bureau that's in the room, thinking all would be well. Guess I underestimated Yofi, because he somehow managed to reach up, gnaw through one corner of the bag, and...yep...dog food poured aaaallllll over the floor. There was probably about 15 lbs of dog food I had to clean up (less all the ones Yofi decided to munch upon). As a result, he now has a taste for the fine delicacy of Nature's Recipe dog food. I've caught him twice since in the dog's food dish just after I've filled it (and before The Dog had a chance to eat). I scooped Yofi up from the floor before said Dog decided to eat him for eating her food, and Yofi didn't care either time...his face was too crammed full of dog food balls to notice. (All I could hear was *munch crunch chomp* next to my ear as Yofi desperately tried to get rid of the evidence.)

But this next Yofi escapade was the one I really wanted to note. I guess it's one of those 'you really had to be there' to appreciate, but still, it was hilarious. In my kitchen I have a small white 3-tiered rack on wheels. It's designed as a space organizer, and I usually will put a few oranges or apples in the top rack, and the other two I will fill with clutter. Well, last evening I was sitting in the living room having dinner while Yofi tore between the rabbit room and the kitchen, looking for something bad to do. I didn't really take too much notice of him since I'm so used to his antics by now. So I didn't notice when he'd stopped his mad dashes and became somewhat quiet. A few moments later something caught the corner of my eye, and so I turned and looked...and there was Yofi, straight up on his hind legs, paws up on the top tier of the rack, and he was pushing it as he walked...and headed for the rabbit room. I swear, he looked like a human out for a stroll with a baby carriage. The sight was just so indescribably funny! I burst out laughing and did nothing, just watched as he walked along so casually, pushing his treasure. 

In actuality, the reason Yofi was doing this is because I'd left a banana on the top tier of the rack, and Yofi could smell it. In his attempt to reach the banana the rack began to roll and he simply followed along behind, walking on his two hind legs...but the sight of him pushing that rack was absolutely hysterical. If only I'd had my camera at that moment...


----------



## jordiwes

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> and there was Yofi, straight up on his hind legs, paws up on the top tier of the rack, and he was pushing it as he walked...and headed for the rabbit room. I swear, he looked like a human out for a stroll with a baby carriage. The sight was just so indescribably funny! I burst out laughing and did nothing, just watched as he walked along so casually, pushing his treasure.


LOL!! Love it!


----------



## maherwoman

Oh my goodness...I think I would've just passed out from laughter (and not being able to catch my breath) if I'd seen that first-hand. I swear, I would LOVE to visit you for a weekend, just to get my Yofi fix...and see all that goofiness first-hand!!

That's wonderful...sure had me laughing!!


----------



## Bassetluv

> Oh my goodness...I think I would've just passed out from laughter (and not being able to catch my breath) if I'd seen that first-hand. I swear, I would LOVE to visit you for a weekend, just to get my Yofi fix...and see all that goofiness first-hand!!



I sometimes think I draw the weird ones to me, and that everyone else's pets are 'normal'. I mean, who else could just be sitting there and turn around to see their rabbit walking casually past the doorway - on his hind legs - pushing a cart? 

Then again...they say like attracts like...


----------



## Thumpers_Mom

:shock:Gosh...I almost spit out my drink! Never a dull moment huh? I just love Yofi!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

:great::roflmao:OMG! Lol. I can just imagine Yofi doing all these things (just seeing your blog now). He's just such a little character! I'm so glad my E-lop Sippi isn't THIS bad, but I'll tell you Sippi does get into massive trouble!


I told my mom about Yofi's glove throwing when you were watching that one movie and she was -so- glad that Sippi isn't as bad as Yofi. lol. I love this blog and I love Yofi! His antics are just too hilarious! 

I agree, he should have his own show!


Emily


----------



## LuvaBun

OMG, that is just priceless . Yofi out walking with his stroller - must have been a sight to see. Did he manage to get any banana ?

Jan


----------



## Bo B Bunny

MY GOODNESS! He thinks you've decided to make him wait tables for you! Poor Yofi! Thinks he's a slave......





















:roflmao:


----------



## maherwoman

Hehe!! All he needs is a little towel over his arm. 

:roflmao:


----------



## Bassetluv

> MY GOODNESS! He thinks you've decided to make him wait tables for you! Poor Yofi! Thinks he's a slave......





> Hehe!! All he needs is a little towel over his arm.



LOL!!! That's so true! :roflmao:

Now if only I could teach him to serve me dinner.


----------



## Bassetluv

> OMG, that is just priceless . Yofi out walking with his stroller - must have been a sight to see. Did he manage to get any banana ?



Nope, Jan...I didn't give him one bit of it. Yofi doesn't have me fooled any more; I don't fall for the 'please, may I have some more Sir? I'm so hungry that I'm wasting away' routine with him. Not one bit.

Now if you'll 'scuse me, I have to go give the Lord and Master some parsley...:?


----------



## Bo B Bunny

RIGHT! 

Serve you dinner?

He would eat it before he got it to the table!!!


----------



## maherwoman

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> RIGHT!
> 
> Serve you dinner?
> 
> He would eat it before he got it to the table!!!


Not only that, but you'd think he was serving you clean plates...he'd lick them so well!

:biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA

So what kind of mischief did Yofi get into over Christmas? I need a good laugh:roflmao: and he always provides that for me.:apollo:


----------



## Bassetluv

> So what kind of mischief did Yofi get into over Christmas? I need a good laugh:roflmao: and he always provides that for me.:apollo:



Well, Yofi has actually been _good_ lately (I know, I know...will wonders ever cease?!? ) Mind you, he has been showing a bit too much 'tude lately, and nips me whenever I pick him up and His Royal Highness doesn't approve. 

BUT...I do have a couple of pics of him and one of Anna...



*"What the...? Mom, where's my dinner??"*









*"Oh, the humiliation..."*








*"This is what ya get for humiliating me yet again, Mom....I shall destroyeth your camera!"*









*"Ummmm....Mom??? I'm down here..."*







*
"And finally...shnuggling on my Mom..."*


----------



## maherwoman

Aww...Anna and Yofi are just the cutest...

:inlove:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I love Yofi! 

I_ bet_ he's got tude! LOL!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Okay, love the sticker, sqeeze me, I squeak. But this is the best! Look at that head! That's too adorable.


----------



## Bassetluv

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Okay, love the sticker, sqeeze me, I squeak. But this is the best! Look at that head! That's too adorable.



hehe...I laughed when I saw that one on the camera. I'd been trying to get shots of Yofi while he was lying on my chest, and kept goofing up and missing. There's just something about the look on his face in this one...sorta accusatory...


----------



## SOOOSKA

How's Yofi doing? What's he got into lately? LOL

Susan


----------



## polly

First time i'v been on here for a while and it never disappoints i know exactly the type of basket he was walking cause i used to have one. Classic!!!!:biggrin2:

Yofi has totally changed my mind on english lops he is so much fun and i love his sticker


----------



## Bunluv

I have an English Lop he is 5 months old, don't they just crack you up. Sometimes I wish I had a witness for some of the stuff he does, people think I'm making it up. Yofi is adorable you should check out my Weasley!!


----------



## Bassetluv

Hi guys...I hadn't realized you had posted (the RO notifications of new posts is all wonky; I often don't get any notices, or I will get them a month or two after they were put up). Yofi's been doing well, so has Anna; and neither of them has been into anything too bad. Although...I did change my room around the other evening after setting up the new computer and discovered that the Internet cable in my bedroom was secretly gnawed up, right down to the wire. :grumpy: This must have happened quite some time ago as the bunnies haven't had access to my room in quite a while. Since I can't be positive who did it (Yofi is an enormous *copy-bun* and will do whatever he notices Anna is doing) I will simply point the finger at them both. Bad buns!!! :shame

Bunluv, I just saw pics of your Weasley and his new little sister. First, I love Weasley's color! What great markings for an E-lop...he's beautiful! And Clover is just too sweet. :inlove: It's funny to see the two of them together with such a difference in their sizes, and it looks like they really love one another's company. Oh, and what you wrote about Weasley acting funny...acting hyper and then boxing you...LOL, I think he's got E-lop-tude! Yofi does the same thing. He flies around the room in spurts, just sitting there and suddenly taking off as though his underwear had just burst into flames or something. And for me to pick him up, well...it has to be on his terms. As soon as he wants down he will nip - hard - and gets very squrimy until you give him his way. Yofi is a couple of months older than Weasley and he began acting this way two or three months ago, so I imagine a lot of it is youth-related (hopefully!). Anyway, your bunnies are gorgeous!

So I received a delivery this evening from UPS; I purchased a dog crate from someone on eBay. Yofi and Anna have their own room and each has their own dog crate to sleep in at night, but the crates are much too small for them to spend any amount of time in. I was allowing the bunnies full access of the room, but Yofi seemed more than determined to ruin - er, rebunnify - various spots. First was the carpet, which he spraypainted an odd Yofiesque during his pre-neutering days, as well as permanently soiling a dark yellow-brown in one corner. Then he chose the one corner in the room I couldn't protect - right behind the door - and totally *urinatored* the entire spot, including the hardwood floor underneath. So I decided that was it...and went on a search to find a cage that would be big enough for the two of them to occupy during the day. This is what I purchased:







And here it is tonight, constructed and bunnies moved in....

Yofi checking out the little shelf (wheeeee!):






Meanwhile, Anna has discovered the joy of the hay:






That's a temp hay 'rack' (looking for something smaller)...I bought it to hold hay in the room, but 5 minutes after I put it on the floor they were using it for a litter box. :? So when I put it in the crate I raised it off the floor with a series of small clamps to discourage them getting into it. Lotta good that did...

"Hey, what's Anna doing?"






*sigh* Bunny see, bunny do:






"Loves da hay Mom...thanks!"






"mmmmm...nom nom nom..."






"Double mmmmmm....nom nom nom..."






Tired flops after all that werk:








And a couple of Yofi-pics that I took a week or so ago...

Exploring his favorite thing...Mom's grocery cart (hey, don't knock it...I don't have a car, so this thing comes in handy!):






and nope, I didn't put him in there. Yofi loves climbing into that thing, getting out, getting in again...don't ask me why...:dunno

"Mah bootiful ears (and a giant hand ready to squeeish me!)":







And lastly...

"Hey...hai dere!!" (Yofi speaking cheesburger-speak):


----------



## maherwoman

Oh my goodness, Bassetluv...yer gonna have to give both pairs of those bunneh wips kisses from me!!! They're so gorgeous, your babies...

Oops...I've just meltered...

:inlove:


----------



## Bassetluv

LOL...I knows, Rosie...I loves bunny wips too! 

Oh, and I just melted the first time I saw your Fiver! There's just something about him; he feels special somehow. I know all our bunnies are special, but sometimes some of them stand out...and I think he's definitely one who does. And Teeny...:inlove:!!!!


----------



## maherwoman

Aww...THANK YOU!!

Yeah, there is certainly something special about Fiver...he's my little dollbaby. 

I took more pictures of him and Teeny both today. I had a friend over, and he SPECIFICALLY requested to have Fiver out to play with, hehe! It was so much fun!

I'll finish uploading the pics and videos and post them soon...

Edited to add: Thought you'd like this thread.


----------



## Bassetluv

LOL...I love it, Super Teeny!!! That's hilarious! I hope it helped to cheer up Peg... Gosh, there were so many who crossed over last year, it seems almost every one suffered a loss at some point. That's what makes it so hard to be a bunny lover sometimes...as tough as they are, they can just be so fragile too. :?

Took me a long time to construct that crate, and it was tiring! It got a bit damaged when it was delivered (my last 3 things that were delivered to me all suffered various degrees of damage!), but thankfully it was all things I could work around. And the crate will be a work in progress, as I want to make them a bigger shelf and such. Feels nice to be able to house them together in the same cage now though...in the past, every morning when I'd let them out they would run to each other. So cute, I think Yofi and Anna really miss one another when housed separately, even if it is just overnight. 

Bunny hugs to you and your crew Rosie! And since Anna and Yofi are all tucked in, now I'm off to bed too.:yawn:


----------



## maherwoman

Aww...sorry to hear it was partially damaged...but HAPPY that you were able to handle whatever needed doing! 

I bet you're tired...that's a big job!

And, thank you! My crew is so wonderful...as is yours! 

Have a wonderful night!! :hug:


----------



## m.e.

:inlove:


----------



## Bassetluv

**SIGH*

*Remember this?








Well, THIS is what I wake up to every morning, and have to clean up:






And this is what I come home to every evening:




(See the little baby keyring in this shot? Well, in the first shot, that had been sitting in front of the litter box. When I began cleaning up the Yofimess, I discovered them under the rubble. :?)

"Hey Mom...I didn't do it...it was...you-know-who"





Oh YES, I know who, alright...little mister *I'm so cute and adorable, I'd never do anything wrong*




"See? I'm too pretty to be bad"





gggggrrrrrrrr.....:grumpy:

I'll toss in a couple of shots that just happened to happen as well; nothing to do with the tornado that hits the bunny room, but they were just, kinda, cute:

Anna toesies:





And this one. When I looked at it I first thought the camera strap had been hanging over the lens...but then I realized what it really was:





LOL...whiskers!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Lexi wants Yofi SO bad! He's so cute :hearts:

I love the wiskers!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

:roflmao:Sorry to laugh, but it's just toooo funny!!

Just "leafed" through your blog brieflyfor the first time today, enjoying some of Yofi and Anna's antics. 

When I came across the first picture of that neat new cage, I started thinking, maybe I should do something like that for acouple of our buns. 

But now, I don't think so!!

Your bunnies are adorable. Thanks for some humor today, I needed it !!


----------



## SOOOSKA

I'm sorry but I had to laugh. Have you ever tried the screens that alot of people use on here? I use them on all the litter pans we have (8 in total) and to me they are the best invention since sliced bread. They are so easy to clean up. I goy mine at Wallymart (in the craft section)and at Michaels. And they do have big ones too that you can cut to fit the litter pans.

Susan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Oh, BTW, have you considered re-naming them "MR. AND MRS. DESTRUCTOR"?! LOL.


----------



## Bassetluv

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Oh, BTW, have you considered re-naming them "MR. AND MRS. DESTRUCTOR"?! LOL.





hehe...judging from the messes that I come home to every day, it's a very good suggestion! Oh, and welcome to Anna and Yofi's corner, wabbitdad...reading through this blog you'll be sure to find something that will make you laugh. Y'know how some guys are labelled 'babemagnets' because of their innate ability to attract tons of girls? Well, I seem to be the 'weirdomagnet', cuz I attract some of the weirdest pets...go figure...


----------



## Bassetluv

Susan, I have a question about those screens for the litter pans. How do you manage to keep the destructo-type bunnies from pulling the screens out and then trashing the litter? Yofi digs in the litter box with such fury that the wood pellets (and/or the broken-down pressed wood residue) go flying in a plume that would make Old Faithful jealous. And if that doesn't satisfy him, he then begins to haul the entire pan - with or without its contents - around the cage. 

It probably wouldn't be too hard for me to set it up so the litter box can't be moved from its position (thinking - wire attached to the NIC grids and the box itself), but...how do you keep the screen that you place in the litter box in place? From what I'm picturing, unless it's totally anchored into place somehow, it would take the Yofinator all of 5 seconds to dismember it and then get at the pellets again. :?

*P.S. What are those screens called? If I go to WalMart I'd probably need to know what it is I'm looking for...LOL


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Plastic craft canvas.... but our Walmart doesn't carry it.

I can see Yofi picking it up and chewing it until it gets boring - then tossing it aside.....


----------



## Bassetluv

Thanks for the name, bbb...I'll see if I can find some. There must be some way to be able to secure it to the litter box and make it detachable; probably just takes a bit of imagination and ingenuity. :biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA

I guess we are lucky, at first Winston chewed on the plastic. He didn't eat it just chewed. I ended up buying the bigger plastic canvas and just cut it so it had a tight fit. We use the Binder Clips to keep the litterbox attached to the cage. I bought those at Food Basics for $1.00 (coloured one too).

Here's a picture of the label on the canvas. Sorry it's so big.






Susan


----------



## Bassetluv

Thanks Susan! I'll be taking a look around for this tomorrow (as I was sitting here at the computer about 20 minutes ago, I could hear Yofi scattering the litter box again - about the 5th time today he's done it. :X

After I cleaned the cage yet again today, I wound up setting a couple of bricks at the edges of the mat on the cage floor to discourage Yofi from lifting that up. One of the bricks was resting against the litter box...I think that might be enough to keep him from moving it around again. But if not, I should be able to wire it in place. 

These bunnies may think they have us hoomans outsmarted, but we'll show them who's smarter! muwahahaha...(hopefully I won't wind up eating my words later!)


----------



## Bassetluv

Here's a couple of short clips of Yofi - caught red-pawed - after he'd gutted the litter box. The lighting sucks so the picture is dark, but to get the gist of what Destructo-boy does, turn your sound on...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNr34akA7Xw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNr34akA7Xw[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87DSSh3yEes]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87DSSh3yEes[/ame]


----------



## SOOOSKA

That Yofi is a little Brat isn't he (but so cute), and poor Good little Anna justsittting back watching her man destroy the cage.

Susan


----------



## Bassetluv

Sometimes I think my two have their brains cross-wired or sumthin'.

Anna, who is so laid-back that she never gets upset, can be on alert when she hears a pin drop. Two rooms away. On a carpet. You can't ever sneak up on her, because she's got super-hero hearing...I swear there must be little sonic noise-detectors implanted in each of her otic appendages. If she's snoozing, she does so with one eye open...she hears everything. And yet she doesn't startle easily; she just looks, observes, and then goes back to her Annaness.

Yofi, on the other hand...

He is constantly on the alert. What's that sound? Omigod, it must be the Bunnymonster, come to eat us in our sleep! What was that? I must THUMP repeatedly to warn the others!! What...who...how...!?!!!! WHUMP! BANG!!! ZOOM!!! Run away!! RUN AWAAAAAY!!!!!

When Yofi thumps because he's heard yet another foreign noise (of which there seem to be approximately 2,325 foreign noises per day), the sound of his WHUMP is terrific, especially if he happens to be sitting in the bunnies' cage. The tray at the bottom acts as some sort of cacophonic rabbit instrument, resonating THUMPS and WHUMPS throughout the house. This, in turn, upsets The Dog, who reacts in her own caninesque manner. So what normally should be peace and quiet at my house very often turns into this:

"Whump"
"Whump"
?
"Woof?"
"Whump!"
"Oh...woof!"
*pause*
"WHUMP"
"WOOF"
"WHUMP!!!"
*pause* (again)
"WOOF!!"
"WHUMP!!! WHUMP!!! WHUMP!!!"
last *pause*
and then
"WOOF!!! WOOF!!! WOOF!!!"
"*WHUMP!!! WHUMP!!! WHUMP!!!*"
"*WOOFWOOFWOOFWOOFWOOFWOOFWOOFWOOFWOOF!!!!*"
(The Dog doesn't know how to turn off her woofer once she gets into full woofmode)

And this will continue on - and on - until a frustrated human intervenes. Not that I don't love these two weirdos, but if I'd wanted to be entertained by such dueling prowess I'd have rented Deliverance.

Anyway, my point in all this is that Yofi reacts - sometimes explosively - to the slightest noise or distraction...while Anna is as cool as a furred cucumber. However, THIS is what it's like when I walk into the bunny room during nap time:







A bomb could go off and the boy wouldn't wake up. Once asleep, Yofi cannot be stirred from his bunnydreams for anything...well, _except_ maybe a craisin. But even then, you'd have to prod him into getting up...

And here's a couple of other pics of my photogenic phfurr-buns:



"When I grows up, I wanna be a Belgian hare":







"Hi guys! Am I bootiful or what??"







"HALP!!! Let us out!!! She never feeds us!! SERIOUSLY!!!!":







(Don't believe a word of that last comment...er...caption...)


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Does anna have a stripe on her lip?! She's so cute!

We just love both of them!


----------



## Bassetluv

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Does anna have a stripe on her lip?! She's so cute!
> 
> We just love both of them!



A stripe? I don't think so...not that I've noticed. LOL...now I'll have to go look at her and see(!) (hope she doesn't mind bein' turned downside-up...)


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Look at her lower lip here...... is it just the lighting?


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi, I noticed you got the screens for the litter box, doyou find they help? or is Yofi being his cute self and still digging the litter out?

Susan


edited for spelling


----------



## Bassetluv

Omigosh, they so work!  When I bought them I discovered that one wasn't big enough to cover the box, so I took some wire garbage bag ties and 'sewed' them together...then trimmed the edges and inserted it. I had to punch holes in the litter box so I could anchor the screening down with more twist ties (otherwise Yofi would have had it removed at lightning speed), but yes, it stopped him from digging up the litter! (In the photo the litter box is pretty dirty...took that pre-litter-cleanup.) He did somehow manage to get a bit of litter on the floor (still scratching my head over how) but hey, they effectively put an end to Yofi's digging rampages. Thanks so much for the tip Susan...at the rate Yofi was going, he was probably going to wind up with a litter box full of rocks, courtesy of one frustrated owner. 

And apparently, those screens make a pretty comfy bed too...:wiggle


----------



## maherwoman

OH my goodness...Fiver is our little sounder...I guess it suits his name, hehe!

And, this is funny, but a little sad...the other night, I had some last-minute thoughts I just HAD to write down (at about 2am, I believe it was), so I got up, creeping across the room, so as not to wake Danny from his slumber, got near the bun cages, and little Velveteen did his little *gasp* "OHMYGOSH" thump (totally freaked him out that I was creeping, I guess, hehe). Well, I lifed an arm, au de New York "getouddahere", and ALL of them, ALL at the exact same moment bounced straight in the air and away from me (at the same time). I felt so awful, but at the same time, what synchrosy!

Hehe...silly bunnies...

Oh, and I had my hair down, which I don't most of the time, so that must've spooked them, too.

I did make sure to stand there for a moment reminding them (with a very quiet voice) who it was that was standing there. But, Fiver couldn't resist a few extra thumps in response anyway, lol!

"MOMMY...don't DO that...you SCAREDED me!!" With this look on his face: :grumpy:

Silly bunnehs...lol!!

You should catch Yofi & The Dog in their little back and forth...I would LOVE to see/hear that!! 

:biggrin2:

And, I must say, Maisie approves of Anna's beauty (and Maisie doesn't really approve of anything, hehe)...and I think Flower's in love with Mr. Yofimous.


----------



## Bassetluv

Bo B...I checked out the Annaster's lower lip...yep, it's the lighting (no stripe there). Also gave both of them manicure/pedicures while I was at it...they are now both officially not talking to me for the rest of the day. 

hahaha Rosie, you have spontaneous thumpers too! So cool that they all reacted in unison to you too, that must've been quite the sight! 



> Oh, and I had my hair down, which I don't most of the time, so that must've spooked them, too.



hehehe...fashion critics!! 

aww...give Maisie and Flower hugs from Yofi and Anna (I won't tell them that the other has a secret admirer, or jealousy would abound!). And give Fiver big secret hugs from me; don't tell my two, but I have a bunnycrush on him!)

Oh, here's a pic I took of Yofi tonight, and had to laugh at it...

Yofi doing his Jimmy Durante impression:










***Almost forgot to note Yofi's latest badboy stunt (lately he's been acting good...that had me worried!). 
In the evenings I sometimes will make myself a snack...and the other night I decided to have some rice cakes topped with almond butter. I put the cakes on a plate and set them down on a small table in the living room...went out to the kitchen to get my water, came back in, and...saw a Yofi-head pop up from underneath the table, snag a rice cake and run. Only, he didn't have a firm grip on the cake, and it fell to the floor. Of course it had to fall according to Murphy's law:

"Anything that may be deemed ooey, gooey, or otherwise sticky and/or hard to clean from a carpeted surface must fall sticky side down". 

So after chasing the rice cake monster out of the room, I fetched some paper towels and began cleaning. And I'll bet you anything he was sitting there in the hall, watching me and chuckling under his bad little bunny breath...:shame


----------



## maherwoman

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> hahaha Rosie, you have spontaneous thumpers too! So cool that they all reacted in unison to you too, that must've been quite the sight!


Oh...and it was quite the SOUND, too!! Shook the walls to have them all jump away at once! Poor goofballs...who the heck else would it have been?? LOL...scary, long-haired, goofy-lookin' monster!!! OH NO!!

*giggles*


----------



## Bassetluv

LOL!!!

:laugh:


----------



## TinysMom

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> "*WHUMP!!! WHUMP!!! WHUMP!!!*"
> "*WOOFWOOFWOOFWOOFWOOFWOOFWOOFWOOFWOOF!!!!*"
> (The Dog doesn't know how to turn off her woofer once she gets into full woofmode)


I've been having a really really rough day and I started reading this and I laughed so hard I started crying and Robin and Art from the other room yelled in and wanted to know what I was laughing at - so I read it to them and they started laughing so hard I thought Art was going to fall out of his chair...

Peg


----------



## Bassetluv

:biggrin2:


----------



## Bassetluv

My boy is back to normal! I'd been wondering about him, because he hadn't been doing anything bad lately...but just a little while ago I heard a crash in the kitchen. Since I was only a few steps away and the camera was sitting on the table (and I knew turbo-terror was on the loose), I grabbed the camera and went to look...here's what I saw:







Dustpan had gone flying, garbage bin knocked over, contents strewn everywhere (yep, the frying pan and bowl had been in the garbage...lol), and Mr. *I NEVER Do Anything Bad* was in the middle of it...caught red-pawed. :nonono:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Yeah, but you taunted him with that banana peel!!! :nonono:


----------



## maherwoman

YEP!!! HAHAHAAAAA...I do see a banana peel in there...I bet that's what got him interested!!

:roflmao:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

My rabbits can smell a banana a mile away! and they'll dig, chew, and climb to get it! LOL!


----------



## LuvaBun

Ah Di, thank you SOOO much for the smiles . I swear, you are going to have to rent Yofi out as a remedy for sad/depressed people. His antics are sure to cheer anyone up. And I bet Anna isn't as innocent as she makes out - y'know that it's always the quiet ones .... 

Jan


----------



## Bassetluv

You know what, Jan? I was going through a lot of 'stuff' in the last while, which is one of the reasons why I seriously questioned whether getting another E-lop would be a good idea. But when Yofi came along it turned out he was just the medicine I needed, literally. He has put more smiles on my face in these past few months than anything else. So I definitely agree with you...Yofi is a great anti-depressant (even when he does trash the kitchen, the litter box, etc.)! And Anna isn't innocent either...she's the designated chewer/destroyer of all communication systems. Fastest teeth in the North!

Oh, I have to share this...for anyone who didn't see the thread on Bunny Art, Tamsin did this most wonderful sketch of Raph for me....and then uploaded it to Cafepress (The Rabbit House). Raph's drawing is now available on t-shirts, bags, mugs, etc. It's absolutely gorgeous! Take a look:

[ame]http://www.cafepress.com/therabbithouse/4616251[/ame]

I ordered a couple of things so far, and once I have more money freed up will definitely be getting more. What a wonderful way to honor my special guy. :inlove:


----------



## maherwoman

Aww...RAPH!!! I might order something with Mr. Raph on it, at this rate!! He's so adorable...

How wonderful of her to do that...


----------



## Bassetluv

Yes, it was really great Rosie, and the sketch captures him so well! I can't wait for my order to arrive...and then next month hopefully will order more biggrin2.

I had to share this latest story of Yofi. This one, however, differs from the usual Yofi 'mayhem-inisms'. Instead, he quite surprised me last evening.

Arriving home from work last night, it seemed to be one thing after another. First, I think the cold weather was getting to me a bit, as I was in a rather down mood. So I walked onto my front doorstep to fetch the mail from my mailbox, hoping I'd feel better once inside the house. But the lid for the box had blown off in the wind, and as a result my mail was a soggy, soppy, wilted mess. So I carried it inside and put it down, walked into the kitchen and was greeted by another sorry sight. My cat, Tasha, has been dealing with chronic diarrhea for some time now. She was on some meds from the vet, which helped somewhat, and she'd been tested (and cleared) for any major diseases that might be causing it. She'd been doing good for the past while, but...last night I walked in to find reminders of her condition (*puddin' pops*) aaaalllllll over the floor. And mixed amongst this mess were crumbs - everywhere - of rice crackers. Kaya (aka, The Dog) had managed to somehow stretch herself up toward the back of the countertop and reach my bag of rice crackers. Well, that bag is no more...she ate everything. Not only did she eat all of them, but she also took a crack at a bag of ground coffee that had been sitting on the counter as well. Yep...ground coffee strewn everywhere. So I grabbed some paper towel and cleaner to try and put a dent in the mess - and hopefully get the house smelling a little bit nicer. :?First though, I decided to go and let the rabbits out. I walked into the bunnies' room, to be greeted by two innocent faces...and a totally trashed cage. Either the two of them had decided to get down and partay, or...Yofi was bored. (I'm voting for the latter.) So that was added to my list. 

Let's just say that by the time I had finished cleaning up after everyone, and then feeding the crew, I was tired and thoroughly discouraged. So I flopped onto the sofa and just sat there, feeling sorry for myself. Yofi came tumbling into the room a few moments later. He saw me and leapt onto the sofa, then began climbing all over me. This is something he normally does, but also normally, he will only stay for a few seconds...then it's off to get into trouble somewhere. But this time he wouldn't leave. He was up on my chest, poking me in the face with his nose, up and down, all over me. I started scratching his face and stroking his ears and the boy nestled down next to me, and stayed there for at least 15 minutes, until I had to get up. I thought his behaviour a bit odd, but didn't really take too much notice...until he did it again, about half an hour later. And then again. And again. For most of the evening he was up on the sofa, checking me out, then settling in to schnooze beside me - with interruptions every so often when he'd decide he just had to get down and fling himself around the room for a bit, or check on Anna...then he'd come back.

You know, I've had animals in the past who could sense when I was feeling upset over something and would come and sit with me...but usually it would be my dog or cat. I was quite surprised that this came from Yofi, Mr. "Can't sit still, can't sit still, CAN'T SIT STILL!!"

LOL...I get such a kick out of him sometimes...


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Awww Yofi is so adorable! I love it!


----------



## maherwoman

Aww...that's so sweet. Yofi WUFFS you!


----------



## LuvaBun

That Yofi is really something else. He knew his mom needed some comforting and he managed to stay still long enough to give her some.

Y'know, he has a lot of Raph's characteristics about him. E lops seem to be very intuitive. Yofi is one special boy 

Jan


----------



## Phinnsmommy

Yofi is soooo cuute! And so naughty!

:laughsmiley:


----------



## Bassetluv

Yofi really is special, I agree. And naughty. And cute! LOL I do get such a kick out of him, esp. when he runs with both ears sailing away behind him. (Speak of the devil...he just came flying into my room, leapt up on the bed and is now tormenting the cat. )

Yep, as much as he loves to destroy things or just cause havoc in general, I can't help but laugh. Omigosh, he scared the daylights out of me tonight too! I came home and opened the door to the bunny room, then went to open the door to their cage. Anna was right there poking her nose through the wire, but Yofi...he was flat on his side, not moving. I laughed for a moment, as he can be such a sound sleeper; but when my cat began crying behind me, Kaya jingle-jangled her collar as she scratched an itch, and then Anna began walking _on_ Yofi, I panicked. He still wasn't moving...just lay there flat out on his side. I started to make a mad dash to open the door, but then looked closer...and saw that his little bunny lips were moving, and his whiskers were twitching. That boy was in the midst of some bunnydream and was (figuratively speaking) dead to the world! LOL I betcha anything he was dreaming about eating something really yummy -- and just as forbidden.  It wasn't until I actually opened the cage door that he began to stir.

Y'know, it's kinda like having my son home all over again. Only in a shorter, hairier form. Typical teens...they never seem to go to bed, but then when the do, not even a bomb can wake them!


----------



## SOOOSKA

How'smy favorite boyand our little Angel Anna doing today? Did they have an exciting weekend?

Susan


----------



## Bassetluv

aww...they had a typical weekend Susan, thanks for asking! No earthshattering destruction (thank goodness); just a bit of playing 'Let's tweak The Dog's nerves' by following her everywhere - resulting in her getting grounded a couple of times for (provoked) growling. I'm sure every time he does this Yofi sits back and snickers with glee. 

Was going to take the long-eared fool outside today, but am a bit anxious about the cold on his ears. The boy needs a set of looong ear mufflers! Maybe I'll make him a bunny snood...now that would look cute. 

LOL...and 'Angel Anna'...now that's a bit of an oxymoron... She might _look_ like an angel, but she can cause more destruction to household wiring in ten seconds than a tornado blowing through town could cause. It's always the quiet ones you have to watch the most...


----------



## Bassetluv

So I've discovered Yofi's main method of communication with me....he bites. If I'm not paying attention to him and he wants something, he will jump up beside me (if I'm sitting on the sofa) and will nudge me with his nose. This nudge, which (imo) is a nice way to say hello, is followed seconds later with a nip. A hard one. If I continue to ignore these Yofine advances, they become more and more prominent. And ultimately, all he usually wants is to be scritched on the nose. Once I do that he settles down beside me on the sofa (I swear, almost with an audible *SIGH*) and dozes off whilst I attend to his noserubs.

Anyway, here's one pic of Yofi today...nothing spectacular, just a closeup of one big eye. (Yofi's eyes are not quite as vast as Raph's were, but they are still pretty impressive...I can get lost in a bunny's eyes so easily). 







And here's a couple of short vids...one of Yofi, one of Kaya. Of course when I decided to take a video of Yofi running around playing, he did what Yofi always does...stops everything to either a) pose for the camera; or b) annoy the heck out of me that he's not 'doing something'. Any other time the boy can't hold still...so I suspect it's option b). 
The video of Kaya was shot when she was in my bedroom trying to get relief from the Yofster. And of course, Yofi just had to be in and around the area where Kaya was....this video is one of Kaya voicing her complaints.
P.S. Sorry for the grainy video images; I did something with the camera a while back and kind of buggered up the vid portion. Guess I'll have to dig out the manual at some point and actually read it. :? (Oh yeah, and ignore my voice too...I sound like a little kid! I hate that...but hey, at least I can talk...)

Yofi tearing around the living room:



And Kaya, talkin' Dog swearwords:


----------



## Bassetluv

hhhhmmm....videos don't seem to work any more for me...:? I tried posting them by various methods, but to no avail. The only thing I can think of to do is just post the links here directly:

Yofi: 

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v367/bassetluv/?action=view&current=Feb1408Yofistatue2.flv

Kaya:

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v367/bassetluv/?action=view&current=Feb32008kayatalk.flv


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh, that vid of Kaya talking is hilarious - she sounds so tired of Yofi bugging her 

And trust Yofi to do his best statue impersonation - if it wasn't for his twitching nose, you'd think he was made of stone 

Jan


----------



## BSAR

My dog 'talks' like that to when she gets really excited and no one is paying attention to her or when she is so brilliantly excited that she just can't get over it.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Wow, Yofi had an attitude and Kaya was complaining, hee hee!

Great vids!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Yofi is so FUNNY! sitting there so still.

and Kaya is hilarious! My dog will talk and talk like that. I love it.


----------



## Bassetluv

ugh...been sickie the last coupla days and am not feeling great. I came to work today but am contemplating going home earlyl. And last night Yofi scared me. When I let the bunnies out of their cage Yofi wouldn't come out of the room. Normally he tears all over the place, looking to get into trouble, but all evening he was very quiet, not like himself at all. My mind raced over what could be wrong..> i worried that he'd eaten something that had fallen on the floor unnoticed. And he refused to take a treat from me, a small cracker. But at least he was still eating his own food.

This morning he seems more himself again, thoguh I'll have to keep an eye on him. 

Back to work (and hopefully back to bed early this evening...I hates bein' sick!)


----------



## Thumpers_Mom

Those videos are so hilarious. I love the Yofi Statue! Your Kaya is an absolute cutie.

I hope everything is ok with Yofi and that you are feeling better. :hug:


----------



## Bassetluv

And they say rabbits aren't smart.

The other evening after I got home from work, I decided to give Kaya (aka "The Dog") a cookie. Reaching into the container I accidentally grabbed three of the bone-shaped morsels, and instead of putting one or two back, opted to give them all to her. Well, Kaya was so excited upon receiving _three_ cookies instead of one that she grabbed them a little too quickly...and two of them went flying out of her mouth andonto the floor. Now, Kaya has a pretty huge reputation for being the greediest dog on the planet when it comes to food, and as such her reflexes have become extremely well-honed. Drop a dog cookie? Murphy's Law according to Kaya dictates that following such a blunder, what is witnessed next can only be described as a 'blur of fur, not quite detectable to the naked (human) eye' as she goes for the dive/grasp/run maneuver.

And that's exactly what happened. Only, the 'blur of fur' wasn't what I was expecting at all. As soon as the cookies hit the floor, and before Kaya could even comprehend that they fell, afranticscrambling of feet could be heard...and then a rush of cream/whitefury came roaring out from underneath the table, snatched one of the bone-shaped morsels firmly in its lagomorphian maw, and tore out of the room, long ears sailing like two enormous rudders in its wake. The only time I've ever seen anything moving quite so fast was on the old Bugs Bunny cartoons of my childhood: the Tasmanian Devil and his whirling dervish of flight in one of his spinning escapes. But not even the dastardly Devil rivaled the verocity of this.

As I stood there, empty-handed and slack-jawed, Kaya looked up at me with eyes pleading, one lone cookie hanging from her disappointed lips, andmumbled, "mmnnmm! Bfff dmmnnd bbbtt thmmle mmm mmoothee!!!" (Translation: "Mom!!! The Da***ed rabbit stole my cookie!!!")

Somehow, I felt bad for The Dog this time. I really did.


----------



## TinysMom

ROFLOL - I just love Yofi's spunk....I really do.

Tiny used to steal the dog's food sometimes too when he was younger. I kept trying to discourage it - finally - he just lost interest in it...

I needed the laugh today - thanks so much for sharing.

Peg


----------



## Bassetluv

hehe...I'll have to take a picture of Kaya's bag of food for you sometime, Peg. Yofi spotted it not long after it was purchased and he literally shredded the top and the bottom to get at the food inside. I've also had to raise the dog's food dish off the floor, otherwise Yofi attempts to push (a snarling) Kaya away from it.Yof and Tiny would have gotten along famously, I suspect. 

Sometimes I wonder if I bought a dog that's disguised himself as a rabbit.


----------



## GoinBackToCali

I think I just pee'd meself laughing at the Yofi-ness..


----------



## SOOOSKA

How's our Yofi doing? It's been over a week are you trying to tell us he hasn't gotten into something he shouldn't have. 

I need an update on that Handsome boy and his Beautiful Girlfriend of course.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Becca

I love his ears they are absolutley gorgeous!!


----------



## Bassetluv

*sigh*

Well, Yofi seems determined to be Lord of the Domain. What started out as cute little nips here and there - his way of saying, 'Stroke my ears, Muther...._NOW_!!' has now, I fear, turned into an ego bigger than Texas. He will jump onto the sofa and begin nudging me, but then gets annoyed and starts yanking at any part of my body he can reach...chomp, chomp, chomp! When I get upset and tell him to stop it, and move him from the sofa he simply jumps back up again, demanding he have his way.

Last evening my cat Tasha was standing next to me on the sofa when Yofi came barrelling into the room - _his_ room, apparently - and he took one look at Tasha, leapt from the floor to the sofa and promptly bit her on the rear. So I pushed him away, chastising him for being so rude, when moments later my other cat (Fritz, the big grey bruiser of a feline) wandered in. Yofi spotted him as well and before I had time to react, a blur of Yofitude went flying across the carpet and barrelled into poor Fritzy. 

This bunny is definitely going through terrible teens, or something. And yet this is the same boy who posed for this picture a while ago:







I hope the boy grows out of his 'tude soon...I already lived through the terrible teens with my son...don't need to do _that_ again...


----------



## Bassetluv

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> I love his ears they are absolutley gorgeous!!




Thanks, Babybunnies...I do too!  But I'm not telling Yofi what you said, since his ego's already 9 sizes too big...don't want his head swelling any more than it already has....


----------



## katt

all i can say:

thats an english lop for ya!

gosh, i love hearing about all yofi's stories, they bring me right back to herman!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Oh I love that NOSE!

Yofi is like Bo! he is so possessive of me! He gets so angry if anyone (even my husband!) gets near me.

He also goes to my hubby's pillow and pees on it if he's on my bed!

Yofi and the nipping - Bo has left bruises! I have been holding his head down and saying NO! It can be hard to do cause they try to wiggle out but it does help. 

Also, a time out in a cage with no toys (like a pet taxi) is good.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Poor Yofi how dare the cats get in his way. 

That's a great picture of him, he's so darn cute.

Susan


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

All I can think of everytime I think of Yofi is him pushing that cart:surrender. He should be cooking your dinner before long.


----------



## TinysMom

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> All I can think of everytime I think of Yofi is him pushing that cart:surrender. He should be cooking your dinner before long.


I think he should take the cart to go to the store and get the food - then cook it and serve it to her with the cart too...and I can almost picture him trying to do it too!

Yofi makes me laugh so hard....

Peg


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *AngelnSnuffy wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> All I can think of everytime I think of Yofi is him pushing that cart:surrender. He should be cooking your dinner before long.
> 
> 
> 
> I think he should take the cart to go to the store and get the food - then cook it and serve it to her with the cart too...and I can almost picture him trying to do it too!
> 
> Yofi makes me laugh so hard....
> 
> Peg
Click to expand...

I can almost see it too, Peg! Haha. Have that camera handy.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I think of him jumping onto that waste can - and then the lid not being there one time! Yofi drops into the void...... LOL! 

Look at his nose, peg! and how sweet he looks when he's recharging.......


----------



## TinysMom

Ok - I'm beyond asking nicely - now I'm demanding....

We need more Yofi pics and stories....


....like NOW.

:biggrin2:


----------



## swanlake

:yeahthat::wiggle


----------



## Bassetluv

Well, the boy - I have discovered - has a penchant for coffee. Left my mug on the table and found him contently supping on the contents when I returned. Of course I whisked away the liquid immediately upon seeing this; after all, what could be worse than a Yofi on caffeine? It'd be like owning an ADD bunny x10. And I could just see it now; having to order not one, but two coffees on my trips to Tim Hortons: "Yes please, I'd like a large coffee with two milk, oh...and a small with two creams and ten sugars for my rabbit please". 

I decided the other night to be nice to Yofi, since he so politely asked if I would share my rice cakes with him (a push and a shove, and a 'GIMMEEE GIMMEEE GIMMEEE' in rabbitspeake is the best niceness he can muster). So I put my plate - which consisted mostly of crumbs at that point - in front of him. Yofi quickly Hoovered up the contents, then once he realized there was nothing left he looked at me, looked down at the plate, and then picked it up and threw it across the room. Literally. I sat there for a moment looking back at him, Mr. BadBoyOfTheBunnyWorld, and then just shook my head and fetched the plate (luckily it survived the violent discus-toss to the other side of the living room).

Sometimes I wonder how I wound up with such a weird animal. But then again, in thinking back....I don't really recall ever having a pet that didn't fall into the 'weird' category in some form or another. Even my dog, Charlie, when I was growing up...he most certainly had a mind of his own. I remember one day he decided that he wanted to be fed, and began pawing at his food dish and whining. I responded to his pleas by saying, "No Charlie...you don't get fed for at least a couple of hours yet", but that didn't stop him from trying. He paced the floor, going from me to his dish, from his dish to me...even pulled the old puppy-dog eyes tactic, looking up at me mournfully, as if he hadn't been fed in a week. Finally I got frustrated with him and cried out, "For heaven's sake Charlie, I said NO!!" and I walked away. Well, I thought that stopped him. But no...I turned around to see him pick up his food dish, walk over to the back door, set the dish down, scratch at the door with his paw, and then pick up the dish again. That was it; since there was no food for him at home he was taking things into his own hands...er, paws...and would find dinner on his own. With his dish.

So now I guess the question is: Do I draw the weird ones to me, or does the weirdness rub off of me, and onto them?


----------



## swanlake

YAY!! yofi update!!



i must say, he is one of my fav buns here. he makes me want an e-lop!!

i think all buns have a little weirdness to them, but just different ways. having five buns here has taught me that


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I think you starve your poor animals and they have to attack you and your house and even take their dishes out for neighbors to feed them! YOU ARE MEAN!:eats:







:big wink:


----------



## Bassetluv

*swanlake wrote: *


> i think all buns have a little weirdness to them, but just different ways. having five buns here has taught me that




LOL...I must agree. And that's what makes them so fun! Last evening my sister was visiting and we were sitting in the living room; Yofi was all over me, curious to see why he wasn't the complete center of attention. When I laughed and said to my sister, 'Now doesn't he make you want to have a rabbit?' she made a face (not unlike one of complete horror) and said, "ewwww...no way!!!" To me, it's just unfathomable that anyone could _not _want a rabbit as a pet. I guess you have to have been bitten by the bunny bug to understand. But then again, she has a parrot - and he's cute too - but I'd never want a bird as a pet. Bunnies are so much funner! 

And now for some weird pics. I've discovered that taking pictures of moving subjects (aka, weird pets) is almost impossible with a digital camera. By the time the camera has flashed and taken the photo, the subject has gone completely out of the frame (all the way to the other side of the room) and you're left with a picture of a wall. Or a floor. But I was taking some photos tonight and did manage to actually get some with the animals still in them. Sort of.

Here's one of The Dog:






And another of said Dog, smiling for the shot:







One of Yofi:






And...

One of the weirdest pictures I've ever taken of a rabbit...

yes...

This...

is....

Yofi:

*WOOOHOOOO!!!!!





*


----------



## jcottonl02

Yofi is precious; absolutely stunning-looking boy. 

I was absolutely in love with Raph, and I think it's lovely that you felt it was time to give another rabbit as good a life as you gave Raph; I've read all your threads about Raph and I think any bun would be v. lucky to have u as their owner.

So Lucky Yofi!!!!

How did you come up with the name? It's adorable.

Jen


----------



## polly

lmbo I just read your post about Yofi drinking your coffee and had visions of him sitting rattling for his caffeine fix on a morning!!


----------



## Hazel-Mom

*
:laugh: :roflmao: :bunnybutt:

That picture is ADORABLE! and so funny! You should enter it in the "bunny butt" contest at Bunspace!



Bassetluv wrote: *


> *WOOOHOOOO!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Bo B Bunny

It's a Yofi butt!!!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

Ooh Wow! Yofi just gets more hilarious as the months drag on! I would of died of laughter seeing him sipping coffee! lol. I would of place him in an HUGEexercise pen outside, grabbed a book (harry Potter, the 7th one), and sat until the book was over, or until the caffeine and ALL the energy had drained out of the poor wicked guy. lol. 

he is just too funny. I'm SO glad Sippi isn't that bad! Of course, we're taking him to his first overnight show tomorrow, and he has to be in a carrier all night long....I'd not be surprised if I went in Saturday morning to find he had escaped out of boredom or something....But i would be surprised if he had escaped and somehow managed to let all the other bunnies out...whata mess that would be...shoot. Now I'm afraid of what might happen with Sippi! Lol. 

Emily


----------



## Bassetluv

Hey all,

I'm sorry I haven't been keeping up lately; been dealing with some health issues that left me in a bit of a mess physically...and have been swamped at work at the same time. I was asked to do overtime so have been struggling to juggle that along with trips back and forth to the dr, and taking meds to feel better. (UGH is all I can say to all of it!)

Anyway....

Thanks for all your posts! Yofi, I'm sure, would be putting himself on an enormous pedestal if he was to have access to the computer and read all of the comments about him. But I wanted to especially thank Jen for her post:*

jcottonl02 wrote: *


> Yofi is precious; absolutely stunning-looking boy.
> 
> I was absolutely in love with Raph, and I think it's lovely that you felt it was time to give another rabbit as good a life as you gave Raph; I've read all your threads about Raph and I think any bun would be v. lucky to have u as their owner.
> 
> So Lucky Yofi!!!!
> 
> How did you come up with the name? It's adorable.
> 
> Jen



I was so touched by that; thank you so much Jen! :hug: As to your question about Yofi's name...well, you might be aware that when I got Raph, I named him after Archangel Raphael, the angel of healing....it wasn't even really my choice; after picking him up at the airport my niece was sitting in the back of the car, asking what I was going to name the new rabbit. She began tossing out all sorts of names, but what I heard in my head was a soft whispering: 'Raphael...Raphael'. And I knew that was his name...someone up there had given it to me.

So in keeping with that tradition (and in feeling very strongly that Raph had led me to find Yofi) I decided that the new bunny's name should have an angelic reference as well. Actually, that decision didn't come at first; after I purchased Yofi - but hadn't yet gone to pick him up from the breeder - I was surfing the 'net, trying to find something that would suit his looks, going by the photo the breeder had of him. But somehow I just couldn't find anything that sounded right. And as I sat there, this 'sense' came over me suddenly, and I knew that he should be named after an angel, just as Raph had been. So I began searching for names of angels. Many came up, but none seemed right....until I came across the name 'Jophiel'. There were many variations on the spelling, including 'Yophiel' and 'Yofiel'. And as soon as I read 'Yofiel' I knew...that was his name. Yofiel means 'Divine Beauty'; he is an angel who assisted AA Michael in battle; he is an angel of the month of September (which is when Yofi came to me); and...LOL...he is said to cure stupidity in humans. And on the day I arrived at the breeder's house and held Yofi in my arms for the first time, I knew the name fit him perfectly. He possessed strength, angelic qualities, and he certainly felt like a Divine, beautiful gift...one that Raph gave to me. 

(However, I do believe the internet left out one more meaning for the name Yofi: klass klown. )


This morning I was getting ready to go to the clinic (they vanted some ov my bluuud ) and what did I stumble across? Dear Yofi in the bathroom...he had unravelled almost the entire roll of toilet paper and was frantically attempting to consume the evidence before I caught him.

Oh, and my last bank statement? In the (paraphrased) words of the great John Cleese of Monty Python fame: "It is no more. It ceases to be. It is an ex-statement!"

(LOL...I didn't know there was a bunny-butt contest - or even a bunspace, really!)

Oh, and best of luck with Sippi in the show, Emily!


----------



## maherwoman

Oh my goodness, Yofi...you are simply amazing...and so so wonderful!

Bassetluv, I think you're absolutely right about him being a gift from Raph...and what a perfect name! I didn't realize he was supposed to cure stupidity in humans...how perfect! I think Yofi takes that one to heart, hehe!! (That's not to say you're stupid...just that he obviously thinks we humans have a thing or two to learn! Hehe!)

I just love reading about his handsome self! 

How's Anna doing?

Loved the story about Charlie...our kitties attempt such things with us...and they (believe it or not) do the puppy dog eyed look quite perfectly as well. Hobbes will go YOWLING around the house like an injured animal, asking for more food...when dinnertime is still ten hours away! Methinks we need to buy him a watch...hehe!

Such stinkers...all of them!

And, for the record, I think WE attract the weird ones...here I sit with ten animals...each and every single one of them just weird to the nines...and I know each one of them picked me, not the other way around, hehe!

Stinky animals...boy do I love 'em! :biggrin2:


----------



## Bassetluv

Hiya Rosie 

Anna's doing fine, though she tends to be the quiet one. I leave the door to the rabbit room open, but she's pretty content to stretch out on the carpet in their room for the most part. I think the only time she really ever ventures out is when she's hungry...lol.

I believe you about your cats; they are just as good as dogs when it comes to pleading. Sometimes even better! Fritz will follow me around like a puppy when he's hungry, getting under my feet or on the table in front of me, or hooks his claws into my clothing with this 'please mum, I want some more' look in his eyes. btw, he was sitting on my lap yesterday when I posted and was totally fascinated with the little smiley-bunny icon that travels across the top of the screen!

I have some pics to share; this is what it currently looks like at my place. I haven't heard how much snow we received, though my sister said it was 49 cm between yesterday and today. That on top of what we've already had from past storms. Anyway, here's my place:

This is my driveway facing the street...you can see footprints, cuz it wasn't passable for cars:






My front stoop:





Kaya in the backyard...thankfully I remembered to shovel out there before going to bed, as it was a fight to push the door open enough to be able to shovel around it this morning. Notice the fence behind her?:





It's 6 ft high:







Kaya - hesitant to go out there:





Kaya exploring the tenant's car in the driveway:






Then she disappeared, until I yelled for her to _get out of there_!:





Mad at me...she wanted to go in the house. Kaya's had enough of the snow:





And this was the sun earlier this morning. It was sorta surreal:






Yofi wasn't impressed with the snow any more than Kaya. I took him outside for two minutes and all he did was scramble his way back to the door, pleading to go in again. I tell ya, my crew are a bunch of sissies...


----------



## Bo B Bunny

WOW! That's gorgeous!

I love snow if I don't have to go out. Right about now I'd like that much to keep me in for a week or so!!


----------



## Bassetluv

Believe it or not, Kaya and I walked to my sister's (and back home again) last night in the midst of the heaviest part of the storm. The walk from my house to hers is - normally, on a nice summer day - about 25 minutes long. I have no idea how long it took us last evening, but it was fun! The sidewalks were nowhere in sight so we were forced to walk along the roads, and the roads were very slippery...glare ice hidden underneath. It was relatively warm out so, except for the wind, the walk there was really beautiful. 

Going home was a bit harder though, as snow was beginning to change to sleet. I had a hood that would semi-close, so my face was pretty well covered, but poor Kaya was getting it in her eyes and ears. I considered tying one of the plastic bags I had over her, but that probably would have turned into a battle of "I don't want that thing on me!!" and we would never have arrived home. Despite it though, she does love being out in that weather if it means getting to go for a walk, and she had a riot jumping through all the drifts. Then it was a small panic when we finally did get back as my front door handle had frozen solid; I couldn't get the thing to push in to unlatch it, and my backyard was pretty unaccessible. Finally a lot of banging loosened it though, and we were indoors, safe and sound.

Oh, and halfway home there was something pretty amazing...lightning! One tremendous bolt of lightning lit up the entire night sky, and a few moments later an enormous booming sound followed. It was the only lightning we saw, but it was spectacular.


----------



## TinysMom

Has Yofi seen the snow yet?

Somehow I picture him trying to throw a snowball at you when your back is turned...

Peg


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Peg, you are TOO FUNNY! I can see him flicking her off with snow LOL!


----------



## Bassetluv

LOL...yep, Yofi's seen the snow. And he _hates_ it! He'd much rather be indoors - probably because that's where the main food source is at the moment - than outside getting his bootiful ears covered in cold white stuff. He's nothing like Raph, who used to run through the snow to follow Kaya wherever she went (at least, in his first year of life). I imagine come summer - if the snow manages to melt by then - Yofi will once again be in his glory outdoors because it will mean he can run, jump, and do ear twirls right _in_ the food (a.k.a. the backyard lawn). Then he won't want to come in!

And Yofi doesn't go for the flicks either...he waits until I decide to pick him up, then it's a full force WHUMP!!!! against my chest with his ginormous hind hoofers. No fooling around with the Yofster...he gets down to business when his nose is out of joint.


----------



## maherwoman

Oh wow! What gorgeous pictures! I would wonder if Kaya was a bit tentative about going outside because the world had gotten shorter...hehe! I know *I* would wonder...hehe!

And Yofi not liking the snow...hehe!! I can picture him bounding onto the snow real quick like, "Hey! What's THIS STUFF??" And then getting his ears cold right off the bat, and going, "AAAAAAHHHH!!!! Let me back in!!!!!" Hehe...silly boy!

What wonderful sweeties you have...


----------



## GoinBackToCali

I need to send you my address..

I expect Yofi to be sent ASAP.

I love that rabbit.... I swear, I want to keep him.

The dog smiling pic.. cracked me up, I have some of my weenie dawgs doing that..


----------



## TinysMom

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> I need to send you my address..
> 
> I expect Yofi to be sent ASAP.
> 
> I love that rabbit.... I swear, I want to keep him.
> 
> The dog smiling pic.. cracked me up, I have some of my weenie dawgs doing that..


Sorry - but he and Zeus are long-lost twins separated pre-birth....

If Yofi comes to Texas - its to be here with Yofi Sr. ~ ah ~ I mean Zeus....

Peg


----------



## Bassetluv

LOL! You guys make me laugh, and that's so great! I truly needed it today.

I don't really have time to catch up - been ultra-mega-swamped today at work and (of course, Murphy's Law applies) every single thing I worked on today has had major problems. We're in a rush to get papers processed, I'm supposed to be putting in as much overtime as I can, and it's been paper after paper that gets delayed because of computer program problems. aarrgghhh!

Will be back later...


----------



## Bassetluv

It's been a while since I've posted in Yofi's thread! Well, today I have time, as I'm at home recovering from oral surgery. This is the second time I've had surgery done on my mouth since December, and all I can say is, I'm not a big fan of multiple dental slicing and dicing.  I do have to say though, that my dentist is fantastic! I used to be absolutely terrified of setting foot in a dentist's office until I found her. She keeps her procedures as quick and as pain-free as possible. The surgery I had yesterday went very fast, took about 25 minutes, and I didn't feel a thing (well, except for the weird pressure sensation and that awful rowr-rowr-rowr of the drill when she went in to fix the root of the tooth). So right now I'm on kinda strong painkillers and am probably a bit loopier than normal.  Oh, and one side of my face is swollen worse than a chipmunk on a shopping spree for acorns, but at least the pain is manageable. The antibiotics are starting to play havoc on my system, but hoepfully that won't get any worse.

As for the dynamic duo, yesterday was their first foray to the great outdoors since last fall...and they had a blast! I sat in a chair and nursed my oral wounds whilst Yofi and Anna had free run of the veggie garden area. Anna was in her glory, digging up spot after spot so she could get comfy cozy, and Yofi kicked up his heels in pure lagomorph pleasure, ears sailing like two rudders in the wind whenever he'd decide to do a 50-yrd bunny dash. It was so good to see them out in the sun and stretching their legs. 

I don't have any recent pics of the two (keep forgetting to recharge the camera!), but Yofi now has his own official chair in the kitchen. Recently I decided to take the swivel chair I was using at my computer out of the bedroom...it was taking up too much space in my little room...and it was headed down to the basement when Yofi discovered it. It's a cushioned swivel office chair, and the boy spotted it sitting next to the kitchen talbe (waiting for me to move it downstairs). He leapt into it and immediatelyh claimed his territory, and I haven't had the heart to take it away from him. Now every tiem he goes into the kitchen that's the first thing he heads for, and he sits there in his glory, sort of like Donald Trump chairing a board meeting (minus the really bad coiffure).

Will update more once I'm feeling a bit better...


----------



## LuvaBun

It's funny, but I was just thinking of you this morning, wondering why we hadn't heard for a while. And no wonder! I hope you are feeling OK and recover quickly. There is nothing worse than having a sore mouth - you can't even eat to comfort yourself!

Sounds like Yofi and Anna had fun outside. I love the image of him running with his ears blowing in the breeze. I think it will be a while before Pernod and Shadow go into the garden again - way too much snow!

Bless Yofi's heart - he's got himself a special chair . I guess it's going to have to stay in the kitchen now - could lead to big sulks (and more Yofiness) if you take it away from him 

Take care

Jan


----------



## Bassetluv

Ugh...I thought I was through the worst of it, but then last night the pain flared, and this morning I got up looking more swollen than ever. Good news is though, that apparently this sort of thing will happen...the swelling is a sign that healing is taking place - which I didn't know till I called the dentist and went in for a recheck:foreheadsmack:. Anyway, now I'm beginning to feel better and so it's back to work tomorrow.

Jan, I heard about the weather out west...holy cow! So much snow to deal with. And here it's been unseasonably warm; the last few days have been like mid-summer...everyone's running around in shorts! It's all so odd.

I'll have to take a pic of Yofi in his chair at some point...His Royal Highness being 'Hareman of the Board'.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

OMG, how many more of these do you have to have? I feel so bad for you. Owweee! You must be one tough cookie! I don't think I could get through it, arg.

:hug:You feel better very soon, you poor thing.


----------



## TinysMom

We really do need to see a picture of Yofi Trump in his chair....

Perhaps we can find him a bad wig to wear too???


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Aww I hope you're feeling better! I know those surgeries are hard on you!

I do want to see that big baby, Yofi in his chair. I can just imagine how he thinks you placed it there for him! LOL!


----------



## Bassetluv

LOL...Just when I thought it was safe to go back to the dentist...

Actually, I was hoping against hope that this time I'd escape the ravages of post-antibiotic reactions. The pain and swelling had eased up - actually the pain had gone away - and I was feeling better. Then last Thursday evening I began to get a headache. And I just didn't feel quite right. Friday was even worse, but I kept putting it off as being tired. 

Well, I wound up spending a great deal of Saturday in bed (and it was so beautiful outside too!), and on Sunday I'd had enough, and finally decided to go to the clinic. I'd developed a yeast infection along with oral thrush (ick, y'all haven't lived till you've had _that_) and was feeling completely crappy. And the pain around the surgery site had come back. So off to the clinic I go, only to discover it didn't open for another hour. So I walked back home. Did some things there. Took the dog out. Then went back to the clinic. Was told the doctor had gone to lunch and would be back in about an hour to an hour and a half. So I went back home again. Let the rabbits out. Felt ickky. Yofi leapt about and had a riot. Anna did twists and turns and zoomed and darted (who knew she of immense belly measurements could be so agile?). And I sat and watched. 

Finally I decided to return the bunnies to their room (not without major protest from both of them) and walk to the clinic yet again. Got there. No doctor. He'd gone out for a bit and, as I was told, would be back sometime later...but...he also had a list of patients waiting to see him when he returned. So I explained what I wanted to the receptionist; I needed a prescrip. for Nystatin for the thrush, which is what was making me so miserable. I asked her if one can get it from the pharmacy without a doctor's note, and she shrugged and said, 'Maybe. Go to the pharmacy and ask them'. So I walked all the way down to the pharmacy, only to be told that, nope...you have to have a prescription. From a doctor. (Apparently a real one too...anyone with the first name of 'Doctor' doesn't count.)

So I went back home, let the bunnies out again, and sulked in my misery. :tears2:

Today I went to the dentist to have the stitches removed. YOWWWWW!!! She wound up having to freeze me because my mouth was so tender. But at least the stitches are out. And she gave me a prescrip for some Nystatin too (yay)...and said that at least the outer part looks good. I go back in two weeks for an x-ray and follow-up. Phew! I will be glad when this is over.

On a Yofi note, you'd think I'd know him better by now. One Saturday morning a couple of weeks ago I walked into their room and there was Anna, sitting at the door of the cage and wanting out, whilst Yofi was in full schnoooze mode behind her. I went over to the cage and opened the door, talked to Anna and scratched her head, and laughed at Yofi because of his rather comatose sleep habits. However, as I sat talking to Anna I began to look at Yofi...and noticed he wasn't stirring at all, other than a very faint breatheing movement in his belly. So I said, "Yofi...time to get up" and moved Anna out of the way. 

Nothing.

So I called to him again, this time a little louder ("Yofi...get UP..."). And I pushed Anna out of the way again.

Again, nothing.

I called him again, and this time Anna actually stepped on him (her way of 'going around' a solid object).

Still, nothing. Not a single twitch.

Omigod, was he in a coma? Was he dying? What was wrong with him? Now I really panicked...I jumped up and yelled "YOFI!!!!!", fearing the worst....and apparently I almost scared the poor guy half to death. He leapt into the air in major bunny-panic mode, his eyes absolutely wild and his face saying, "What? WHAT?! *WHATTTT??!!!!!?????*", while I managed to calm down and then laugh at him, even though I was apologizing immensely for the rude awakening.

I swear, that boy must have some majorly intense bunny dreams to keep him so sound...even Anna's heavy-duty weight and trompsing all over him wasn't enough to wake him from his schnoooze. Nope...it was his mom's maniacal screaming that did the trick though.

Silly boy.


----------



## polly

first off sorry about your mouth that sucks 

have to say though:roflmao:i have never heard of a bun that can sleep as sound as Yofi can


----------



## TreasuredFriend

A trooper award for you Di ~ to sail through all the mouth stuffw/supplement antics from your support family. J-


----------



## Bo B Bunny

No kidding! I hate dental work anyhow and then to feel rough and come home to apparently dead rabbit......... well... thank goodness he's ok!


----------



## Bassetluv

Thanks everyone! 

Well, apparently Yofi's talent for sleeping deeply isn't limited to the sleepy state. Yesterday morning I walked into the bunny room and there was Yofi in his favorite spot...on top of the food bin, cleaning his belly. So I said good morning to Anna (who had run to greet me) and then walked over to Yofi, still concentrating deeply on fluffin' his fur. I said, "Good morning Yof," but he didn't look up...just licked and groomed, long ears dangling and waggling as he did. So I spoke again. 

"Morning Yofi" I said, fully expecting him to react.

But he didn't. Still he ignored me, doing his best to slick back every belly hair (guess he was going for that James Dean look). 

So I tried another approach. This time I tickled the back of his neck whilst saying hello, as it was so fully exposed.

Still nothing. He groomed and preened, back of his neck bobbing and ears playing an invisible beat in step with the movements.

I tickled him again. Said good morning again. And again he didn't react. 

Finally I gave up and began to step away, moving one foot to go backward toward the door.

Well, you'd have thought the hounds of Hell had been released...the poor boy's fur coat and skin practically fell off as he reacted, his body flattening to the box he was on like a pancake trying to hide from its fate. His eyes bugged out bigger than marbles and he looked at me as if I had snakes coming out of my hair. Then, when he realized it was actually just me and not the Monster from the Black Lago-goon, he sat up, ruffled himself off, and said in bunnyspeake:

'Oh, it's you'. 

Then he went back to cleaning himself again. :?


On another note, Anna had an admirer a few days ago. The bunnies were out in the vacant veggie garden, getting some fresh air and exercise, and I was sitting in a chair next to the garden reading a book. Something caught my eye though, and I looked up...a bird had flown overhead, but rather low in the air. I went back to reading and a few seconds later, the bird returned. It flew over the garden, swooping down as it did, and that's when I realized it was eyeing Anna. She realized it too, and she froze like a statue, not knowing what to do. 

The bird returned a third time, this time coming quite close to the top of the fence...then he circled and landed on a pole that sits at the corner of the garden, and he stared. He wouldn't take his eye off Anna at all, and that unnerved me, so I got up and went over, climbing the fence and entering the garden.

The bird still didn't move from his perch, but now he was watching both of us; Anna on one side and me on the other. So I looked up at him and said, "What are you doing?" (Yeah, I know...like the bird is going to respond...) He sat there and blinked, looked at Anna once more, cawed three times, and then he flew away.

Yep, it was a crow. I don't think I've ever heard of a crow attacking a live rabbit, but hey, you never know. Although the sense I had from him was much more that he was merely curious about her than he was preparing to attack. I've had some rather strange encounters with crows in the past, and this one was fascinating as well. Still, I'm certainly glad I was there watching the rabbits at the time, otherwise Anna might have had to use her secret lagomorphian drop-kick on this feathered dude.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

I LOVE your stories!:biggrin2: I just read your last two posts to my hubby, haha.

Keep em comin'!:weee:


----------



## wabbitmom12

:heartbeat:I LOVE YOFI!! I started reading your blog from the beginning, a few weeks ago, and got addicted to hearing about all of the Yofster's antics. He is such a character! But, one must have an expansive personality to go with those gorgeous looks. I told my 16 year old son the story of Yofi non-chalantly pushing thatcart, and he just about fell off of his chair laughing! 


[align=left]I so love Yofi's long, waggling ears. Maybe I'm fascinated because English lop is one of thebreeds that we don't have. (We have 15 rabbits...9 different breeds.)[/align]
[align=left]I know you haven't been feeling well lately, but I imagine that Yofi and Anna keep your spirits up as much as possible. I hope you are feeling up to filling us all in soon! [/align]​


----------



## Haley

We need some more Yofi pics! Im so in love with him


----------



## Bo B Bunny

:laughsmiley:I swear that rabbit zones out or something! He's hilarious.

Who is it that says rabbits are "task oriented?" Yofi sure does get "into" what he's doing!


----------



## wabbitmom12

I swear that rabbit zones out or something! He's hilarious.

Who is it that says rabbits are "task oriented?" Yofi sure does get "into" what he's doing! 


Well yes he's task oriented! If he's sleeping, THAT'S his task. And he takes it seriously!! :nodLOL


----------



## Bo B Bunny

If he's cleaning his belly - he's either awake or sleep-grooming! LOL!


----------



## wabbitmom12

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> If he's cleaning his belly - he's either awake or sleep-grooming! LOL!


Exactly!!:biggrin2:


----------



## Bassetluv

> Well yes he's task oriented! If he's sleeping, THAT'S his task. And he takes it seriously!! :nodLOL



LOL...that so describes Yofi! That, and getting into whatever trouble can be found, wherever he can find it,is his purpose in life. Oh yes, and purpose number 3 as well: antagonize The Dog as long as rabbitly possible. If Dog is eating dinner, steal dog food. If Dog is standing in hallway, run under Dog's belly. If Dog is chewing on favorite bone, run up and pretend to want to take it. (This, btw, and the stealing of dog food,invokes Yofi's favorite face on The Dog: the see-my-teeth-smiley look, which in turn winds up causing her to be grounded and sent to the bathroom (getting Dog grounded scoresbonus points for Yofi).) If Dog is sleeping, awaken as rudely as possible. If Dog is trying to get attention from Human, immediately push Dog out of the way and shove face ahead of said Dog (this maneuver also winds up in a grounding for Dog, as it also invokes her smiley-face look).

And if none of these procedures work, there's always the old *sabotage The Dog's toys* trick. I found one of Kaya's toys - a ropelike elastic with a ball on it - in the rabbit room, elastic severed in three places. I'm pretty sure Anna didn't do it, and when I asked Yofi, I'm sure he was hiding a smirk under all that cuteness. In the meantime, Kaya keeps asking me, 'When is the little twerp's visit coming to an end?!?'...

(See-my-teeth-smiley look, for those who are curious)







I have to get my camera up and running again to take more Yofi/Anna pics too (it's been sitting uncharged for a while now). Will do so shortly :biggrin2:


----------



## kirst3buns

Poor Kaya, I can totally sympethize with you. I had a little sister just like Yofi and if I could have given her that toothy smiley face you have I would have done so many times.


----------



## Bassetluv

K, I took some pics this afternoon. Same old, same old...rabbits ignoring me, rabbits acting nonchalant, rabbits being vain...

Here's one of Anna and Yofi on their upper shelf - I was in the midst of cleaning their cage and room, as both were a mess (notice His Royal Highness...can we say *spoiled*??)






Wings for ears:






Showoff:






Anna on the smaller shelf (her ears go that way half the time now...I think she's trying to copy*cat* the Yofster, since he gets so much attention:






Pointy-headed boy (I shoulda named him Alfalfa):






Anna in the garden:






With her *meh* face on:







"See me too! See me!"






The End








Oh, and I took a couple of videos, but they turned out terrible. I dunno what I did to the camera, but videos now come out very grainy and poor quality. Guess I'll have to dig out the manual and actually read it. :? I will post this one though (hopefully I remember how), because it's kinda funny for the first few moments. It's of Yofi (who else?) in the garden. The rest of it will be that of Kaya barkbarkbarking....:X

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v367/bassetluv/?action=view&current=satmay1708yofithump.flv


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Aww Anna is so cute with her Meh face!!! 

Yofi looks pathetic with his ears hanging off the shelf and his cheeks pressed to the floor of it....... You were ruining his decorating!


----------



## Haley

OMG I didnt know Yofi and Anna were bonded!! How did I miss that?!

Thats just way too much cuteness in one photo


----------



## polly

I love Anna's *meh* face too how sweet is she I have to say i have a bit of a soft spot for agoutis their faces are soooo sweet


----------



## LuvaBun

LOL! Yofi stories are the best .

And I love that he thumps when you're tallking to him. Like "Hey, don't interrupt my thought process".

Jan


----------



## juliew19673

Hysterical! Yofi sounds very demanding and feels as if he is "entitled".. Too funny, love your take on your buns (and sorry about the dental work, must be done but know how awful that can be)... New fan to your blog so please post often - lol..


----------



## kirst3buns

Wings for ears:


>


"My beauuutiful ears are so heavy I can't lift my head." LOL:biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> LOL! Yofi stories are the best .
> 
> And I love that he thumps when you're tallking to him. Like "Hey, don't interrupt my thought process".
> 
> Jan


Of course! *Who's in charge here, anyway!?*


----------



## wabbitmom12

*polly wrote: *


> I love Anna's *meh* face too how sweet is she I have to say i have a bit of a soft spot for agoutis their faces are soooo sweet



I agree, she is a sweetie!And so beautiful.

You know, most *superstars* have someone in their life who is in the background, patient and humble, always there but rarely trying to take the spotlight for themself. I can imagine Miss Anna must be like that....a joy to know, but content to hang back a little most of the time. 

Kisses to Anna, WE LOVE YOU TOO!!!


----------



## Bassetluv

*wabbitmom12 wrote:*


> You know, most *superstars* have someone in their life who is in the background, patient and humble, always there but rarely trying to take the spotlight for themself. I can imagine Miss Anna must be like that....a joy to know, but content to hang back a little most of the time. Kisses to Anna, WE LOVE YOU TOO!!!




Wabbitmom, that truly is Anna. She's a background bunny, but she's so wonderful to be around - very gentle and sweet. And patient...yes! She has to be to put up with Mr. Hollybun stealing the spotlight. 

I have a few new pics to share; nothing too unique (digital cameras and photographing moving objects just don't equate to good-quality shots), but they're still fun to look at. Oh, and one small Yofi-story too. I was watching tv the other night - "Signs" was on - and I was getting a bit nervous so stopped watching the movie (right around the part where Mel's family is in their basement and the one alien has just grabbed his son through the old coal chute). I was feeling a bit too alone and alien-vulnerable, so I went on the computer and was writing an e-mail when I thought I heard something. It was like a banging sound, but it was muffled so I wasn't even sure I was hearing something...lol...outside noises have to compete with the voices in my head(!). Okay, not actual voices, but I have tinnitus, so am constantly trying to hear above the sound in my ears. Anyway, I went back to composing the e-mail when I heard it again. And then a few moments later, there it was yet again. And this time I thought I actually _felt_ it too. Even The Dog looked up and seemed to be sensing it. And creepiest of all...it seemed like it was coming from the basement, because the floor vibrated...as if someone was down there and was trying to bang their way through to the upstairs. 

So I gathered up my pseudo-courage and walked into the hallway. And then...._*WHUMP!!!!!*_ The floor actually vibrated beneath my feet. Now, you'd think I would be in full panic mode at that point, but no...I was laughing...because I knew what it was. Yofi and Anna were in their bedroom, confined to it because I've been dogsitting for my sister, and her dog is not trustworthy around rabbits. Yofi, being used to having the run of the place, and going outdoors in the evening, AND being totally spoiled, was letting me know that he was NOT impressed with being imprisoned in his room like some sort of common rabbit criminal. I had to go in and console him (aka, stuff his gaping maw with treats) to get him to finally stop. But until he did, he literally was causing the floor to vibrate when he stomped those spoiled feets of his.

Anyway, on to photos:

Anna, with her helicopter ears (which seem to be doing so more often, the older she gets):






Inquisitory look at the camera:






Expressing feelings over having camera constantly in her face:






Yofi (looking like Jimmy Durante here) consoling Anna:







Face cuddles:






Claiming his Woman:






And then cleaning her:






Cleaning the hay holder, for some strange reason (note the tiny Yofitongue):






An interruptive pic of The Dog, caught red-pawed eating one of her chewbones that she stole from the counter:






And finally, THIS is the look I got when I touched Yofi on the tail to get him to turn around, as I wanted to take his picture. Mind you, I had planned on a sweet bunny pose for a pic...but he was ready to bite my face off(!):






Such is life at my house...well, the critters' house, I should say...


----------



## Bo B Bunny

LOL Yofi cleaning the hay holder...... Bo does that ALL the time to his water dish.


----------



## Bassetluv

He does? So does that mean that Bo and Yofi are weirdos-in-law? :biggrin2: LOL...the only other animal I've seen with such a quirk is my cat, Fritz (the big grey face in my avatar). He goes into the bathroom and licks the porcelain sink constantly...but only when it's dry. :dunno


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Oh My Gosh! LOL! Our Cat, TANK, licks the mini-blinds!!! He will lick other "plastic" things like garbage bags too but the mini-blinds are his favorite. I have replaced SO many from teeth marks where he bites them sometimes.

I know Bo is Weird....... must be related.


----------



## juliew19673

ROFL!!!! Truly funny string there and I KNOW that movie (I bought it) and everytime I watch it I want to run and get the tin foil!! LOL.. Your much braver than especially after figuring out it was YOFI causing the commotion as he was imprisoned!! 

Your brave and the look on the dogs face - priceless!


----------



## wabbitmom12

Oh my goodness! Those pictures are SO adorable!! How do you stand it???

I especially love the one with Yofi claiming his woman and then cleaning her


----------



## LuvaBun

I love your comments on the pictures -Jimmy Durante, indeed . And Anna's disgust in having the camera in her face .

Man, I LOVE my Yofi and Anna moments 

Jan


----------



## Haley

Ahh I love the new photos! Yofi sounds a lot like Tumnus in the way he disapproves of being confined.

I love this one:






They are so adorable together! Anna looks a lot like my Biggie Max when her ears are down like that. Shes so pretty!


----------



## Michaela

Beautiful pictures! I love these two, their personalities shine through the pictures. :biggrin2:


----------



## swanlake

mr bunnay my previous foster licked my cpu. buns are weird


----------



## Bassetluv

"Groovin', on a Sunday afternoon..."


----------



## Bo B Bunny

OMG that's a great butt shot!


----------



## BSAR

That is an awesome pic of them laying together! I love Anna's "helicopter" ears!!


----------



## juliew19673

Man life doesn't get much better than lounging on an Sunday afternoon! Loved that pic!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*It's like her ear is over him to hug him LOL!*

*BSAR wrote: *


> That is an awesome pic of them laying together! I love Anna's "helicopter" ears!!


----------



## wabbitmom12

Julie said ~~ Man life doesn't get much better than lounging on an Sunday afternoon! Loved that pic!

my thought:

"It's good to be the king!"


----------



## Bassetluv

Back with a few more pics (health has been wobbly lately, so I haven't been here much). Feeling better today though, so I'm posting a few more pics. This one's a bit of a story thread, showing their mischievious side. And since I don't know what goes on in those wee lagomorphian minds, I'll tell the story as it was dictated to me:

*The Great Rabbit Escape...or...A Tail of Two Bunnays*

It was a dark and stormy night. Well, okay, it wasn't _actually_ stormy. But it was dark. And two semi-famous Internetpets (of the species _Rabbitus domesticus_) were bored. The Dog had gone to bed, the two resident cats were nowhere to be seen, and the family human (of the species _Slavustoall domesticus_) was sitting at her computer, blatantly ignoring our hero and heroine. And since there was nothing to break, borrow, or steal in the bunnay room, our two _Rabbitus domesticuses_ (or should that be _Rabbitus domestici_?) were busy snooping. And plotting.

Anna: "Hey Yofi, what was it you found in that big white box the other day? Was it apples or oranges? I can't remember."

Yofi (yawning a reply): "Neither...it was carrots. Why?"

Anna: "Well, I was thinking...if we could get out there to the big white box, maybe we could help ourselves to a late-night snack."

Yofi: "Nah, wouldn't work. The portal is in our way. I tried opening it again the other night but it wouldn't budge. Forgetaboudit...go back to sleep." And then he stretched, yawned again, and burped.

Anna, however, wasn't about to give up, as her ever-expanding tummy was grumbling and rumbling its complaints. So she bunny-trotted over to the portal and nudged it. Just a little.

And suddenly....

Anna: "Uh...uh...UUUUHHHHH...!" [[grunting and squeezing with her nose, which is considerably smaller than her sidekicks schnoz]] "Omigawdz...omigawdz...I did it! I opened the portal!"






Anna, excitedly: "YOFI!!! COME QUICK!!! I did it!!!!! IdiditIdiditIdidit!!!!!!!"







Yofi: "Lemmee see...move outta my way...*move*!!!" [[Thrusts huge Yofinose through the crack and peers out]] "Hey, kewl! Anna, did you really open the portal yourself?"







Anna (shoving Yofi out of _her _way, and gloating): "Yep...did it allll myself. See? You're not the only one without opposable thumbs who can do things!"






Anna: "So Yofi, whaddya think w...Yofi?" [[Suddenly Anna realizes she has lost his attention, since foood wasn't involved]] "YO, YOFI!! I am talking to you!! Get over here, Yof!"






Yofi, now back again after a momentary lapse of attention: "Oh, uh...hey...yeah! Anna, very kewl of you to get the portal open! I'm impressed! But did you remember to check and see if the coast is clear? We don't wanna get caught by anyone" [['anyone' in rabbitspeake translates roughly into 'human who gets upset at the drop of a bunnyball']]

Yofi now peers out tentatively, making sure the coast (wherever a coast actually is in a house) really is clear.






Anna: "Oh, I didn't think of that...you're _SO_ smart, Yofi!" [[Of course we all know Anna didn't actually say that, but that's how the story was dictated from Yofi to me - humanwithopposablethumbs - to write down. It's more likely she said something along the lines of, 'Yofi you twit...of course I checked! And it's clear, you idiot!' But hey, I wrote down what he said. 

Anna: "Yofi, what do we do now?"

Yofi: "Well, let me get the portal open even more [[gives thrust with his ginormous facial appendage]] so you can fit your rotun...er...girlish body through." [[Great save, Yofi...you're finally learning how to talk to Anna without getting her _really_ upset]]






Yofi verifies that no one is skulking in any corners, waiting to nab the two Bunny and Clydes. And so with a twitch of his nose and a nod to his partner he whispers, "C'mon Annadanna, let's make a run for it!" 

And they do.






But no sooner are the _domesticus_ duo through the portal when who should appear but the danged human, ready to trap and eat [[well, that's a BIG exaggeration on Yofi's part, I must say!]] the poor unsuspecting escapees. 

The alarm goes up, and Yofi screams out, "Retreat!! Retreat!! RUN AWAY!!! RUN AWAY!!!!!"

And they do.







So back to the dungeon [[translated, 'dungeon' in bunnyspeake is actually the bunny room]] they head. Anna, ever the quick-thinking schemer, says, "Lie low Yofi...she'll never see us down here!" 

And she would have been right. If only it hadn't been for that ear...






So Yofi came up with a better plan. "Anna", he whispered to her, "pretend like you and I haven't been out of this room at all. Act normal. She'll never catch on."






So she did. Anna began grooming Yofi as if nothing out of the ordinary had gone on that evening. And Yofi smiled.






And this is where the story ends. Well, that's where Yofi said to end it. But he didn't figure I'd snitch on him. For after Anna turned her back, the long-eared turncoat came running over to me and blurted out:

"I had nuthin' to do with it, I tell ya...it was all HER!!! Prosecute her! Don't give HER any karots!!! I sat there innosentlee, minding my own busyness, when she SHOVED me out the portal and MADE me do her dirty werk! I'm innosent, I tell ya! I'm innosent!!!!!!"







SIGH....oh noble rabbit, thy name is not Yofi...


----------



## Bassetluv

And one more footnote to add about these two (well, actually this one's just another Yofi-ism):

The other day I heard something go crashing out in the back porch. When I went to check, I discovered that the frame of the cat door (which was installed in the door so the cats could have access to their litter box in the porch) was ripped completely out of the doorframe. It didn't take much to figure out who did it; Yofi's favorite pasttime these days is sitting there and tugging on the darned thing. Now, he wasn't anywhere to be seen when I saw that the cat door was knocked out, but I knew it was him. The odd thing though, was that I only found one side of the cat door frame...the other half seemed to have disappeared. But the back porch is fairly cluttered, so I figured it must have gone flying and landed behind a box or something, and I vowed to try to fix it later.

Two days later and the other half of the frame was still missing. That is, until I went walking into the rabbit room and picked up a box that I have in there for the two of them. And there it was...lying under the box was the missing half of the cat door frame. Now, how did it happen to go all the way there...around two corners and two rooms away, and land under a box? hhhhmmmm.........onder::disgust:


YOFI!!!!!!!


----------



## TinysMom

You always crack me up with Yofi pictures and stories...I needed that tonight.

Give the two sneaks a noserub for me (or a craisin)...


----------



## wabbitmom12

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> Two days later and the other half of the frame was still missing. That is, until I went walking into the rabbit room and picked up a box that I have in there for the two of them. And there it was...lying under the box was the missing half of the cat door frame. Now, how did it happen to go all the way there...around two corners and two rooms away, and land under a box? hhhhmmmm.........onder::disgust:
> 
> 
> YOFI!!!!!!!


TO THE VICTOR GOES THE SPOILS!!


----------



## Bassetluv

> TO THE VICTOR GOES THE SPOILS!!



Or in this case, the cat door...


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh goodness, I LOVE the story of the escapees - and complete with pictures too - Magic !! 

I think it's really clever of Yofi to hide the evidence *under* a box in their room, a long way from the scene of the crime. you probably found it before he had time to sneak it into the cats area 

Keep the stories and pics coming (and hope you are feeling better, too!)

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA

FinallyI got my Yofi and Anna fix. I've missed them so much. 

Great pictures and stories as always.

Look forward to many more pictures.

Susan


----------



## TinysMom

Actually - I think the cats (or Anna) set Yofi up.

Certainly he wouldn't do anything THAT mischievious.......


----------



## juliew19673

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Actually - I think the cats (or Anna) set Yofi up.
> 
> Certainly he wouldn't do anything THAT mischievious.......


I have to agree... Yofi would *not* do anything such as you suggested (slander, complete slander)and am willing to be hired as his Animal Public Defender in this court!


----------



## Thumpers_Mom

OMG! I've been away for so long and I truly did miss all the Yofi adventures. :laugh:Bassetluv, you sure do know how to tell a good story. He and Anna are so unbelievably adorable.


----------



## Bassetluv

> He and Anna are so unbelievably adorable.




hehe....you should try living with them sometime!  Those two can be the Dynamic Doofuses of Bunnydom (especially the long-eared one...no names mentioned ).


----------



## Bassetluv

> Certainly he wouldn't do anything THAT mischievious.......




:laugh:


----------



## Thumpers_Mom

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> He and Anna are so unbelievably adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe....you should try living with them sometime!  Those two can be the Dynamic Doofuses of Bunnydom (especially the long-eared one...no names mentioned ).
Click to expand...

onder:Might have to take a trip to Canada...Muahahahahaha!!! :whistling


----------



## Bassetluv

Well, not to say much about my skills as a housekeeper, but...

Last evening I was watching tv in the livingroom when, suddenly, I could hear shuffling sounds coming from the underbelly of the futon. At first I dismissed it, but then it got louder...and before I had time to look, a rather miffed bunny emerged, complete with a rice cracker bag covering his head. The bagged bunnay took a few brief hops across the carpet, stopped, looked around (well, the bag looked around is more like it) and then went on his merry way, oblivious to the fact that he was a bag bunny. Where there's food, or even the hint of food, Yofi is there in hot pursuit. And not even a cracker bag over the head will stop him. :?


----------



## kirst3buns

:roflmao:I can just picture it. Poor starvin Yofiscroungin for food.


----------



## Bassetluv

Poor starving Yofi my big back bunny feetz!  Last evening I was in the living room and had a container of blueberries sitting on my lap...suddenly a head (with a huge nose attached) pops up from out of nowhere, and before I can react the blueberries - container and all - are gone...yanked out from under my nose and hauled to the other side of the room. :X Greedy Gus decided he wanted them ALL...


----------



## Bassetluv

A few more photos



When this boy sleeps, you could set a cannon off next to his head and he wouldn't notice








Hai Mom








Doin' what a Yofi does best







LOL...one of my elderly cat Tasha. As Wayne would say, "EXTREME CLOSEUP! WHOA!"







Annadannabobanna (If I were to caption this one, it would be Anna saying, "Kids! Get in here and clean up your room RIGHT NOW!!!")







Now, this pic of Yofi makes me think of a father talking to his child. "Now, y'see son," (pipe dangling from corner of mouth) "when I was your age I didn't have to worry about things like what kind of hay we eat, or whether the pellets in the litterbox were from PetSmart or Costco. No," (sighs and reminisces pensively) "we just ran about under the bushes, grazing all of the lush green grass and dandelions we could ask for. If y'ask me, you kids today are just too spoiled."







Anna batting her eyes







You'd think, after the hundreds of pictures I've taken, Anna would know by now that the strange silver thing is a _camera_. Sheesh.







Yofimous







And The Dog - a.k.a. Kaya - sneaking into the rabbit room. She gets jealous if I give too much attention to the rabbits (esp to Yofi); just take a look at her face. She's actually giving Yofi - who was to the right of her on the other side of the wire - the ol' stinkeye, Kayastyle.


----------



## Haley

Beautiful photos! I love the story about Yofi with the bag over his head. That sounds so much like something my Basil would do. They are such little piggies!

It makes me smile to see your silly boy with those long ears and how happy he and Anna are together. I think of Raph often and miss his gentle face, but I know he's looking down on you and he's so happy that you have brought special Yofi into your life to love and spoil. 

Your cat and dog are both adorable as well. Do they both do ok around the buns? Im sure Yofi could hold his own against either. lol


----------



## BSAR

I love reading about Yofi and Anna. Their stories are so funny! Yofi has to be the most popular rabbit on RO! The pictures you take are so great also! I love that one of Yofi with the peice of hay hanging out of his mouth!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Yofi always sits so "proper" when he's eating and stuff. Is he always like that?


----------



## LuvaBun

Thank you so much for the smiles - Yofi and Anna are such a great double act! I can just picture Yofi with the bag on his head . And the look Kaya is giving him - priceless!

Jan


----------



## Bassetluv

A couple of days ago I was vacuuming the house, and went into the rabbit room with the vacuum still running. It's a wet/dry vac, so is quite loud...and usually Yofi hates it. He'll attack the end of the nozzle and run, then come back for more (take that, you _fiend_!!); but this time I was quite surprised. Yof had been sitting on the top shelf in the cage, and when he saw the hose headed in his general direction, he jumped down to the second (lower) shelf. I ignored him and continued to vacuum...but about 10 minutes later I noticed that Yofi was stretched out on the shelf, sound asleep. The wet/vac is very noisy, as I said, but yes....the Yofster actually slept through it. I left the vacuum on and grabbed my camera, came back and caught him in mid-schnooz:







First time I've ever seen a rabbit completely ignore a mortal enemy.

Mind you, I discovered about an hour later that Yofi actually wasn't feeling well, and he wound up being the one to give me a scare. He wasn't running around as he normally does, and then when presented with food (first a slice of apple, then banana, and finally craisins) he turned his nose up at them. That's when I knew something wasn't right. I called the vet's immediately, only to discover that his vet had moved. So I tracked down his new office only to be told the vet was unavailable for the weekend, and I could try to find another vet at the other end of the city (these are the times when being a non-car owner is maddening). Anyway, after being on the phone for about 15 minutes, I hung it up to find Yofi happily munching on the apple I'd offered earlier...and the banana and craisins were gone. Then he once again began running everywhere and exploring. So - after keeping an eye on him for the rest of the day - he now seems to be fine. Dunno what was wrong with him (belly ache? tooth issues? virus?), but it's unnerving when bunny-with-bottomless-pitbelly refuses food. Hopefully that won't happen again.

Anyway, here's a picture of him after he woke up from his rest, and one of him and Anna (double-decker bunnies). Oh, and I inherited an older - but nice - camera from my sister, and as soon as she shows me how to use it I'll hopefully get some nicer shots of the two bunstas.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

That's a really cute story! I would have been scared too at Yofi out like that with the cume running. Glad he is fine and was just having a nap. Maybe he's just getting used to it and getting older? Calming a bit? I know, you say "What I say?" Could it be?:shock::biggrin2:


----------



## swanlake

Bassetluv wrote:


> First time I've ever seen a rabbit completely ignore a mortal enemy.



this photo is PRICELESS!!!!

i was vacuming the other day too, and fred was flopped in that same position. weird


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Love the Yofi flop picture!


----------



## Bassetluv

> Yofi always sits so "proper" when he's eating and stuff. Is he always like that?




Bo B, sometimes Yofi sits like that, and sometimes he sits a little less 'formally'. I'd like to say he's trying to keep those freaky-long ears of his clean, so sits up straighter, but I know that's not true. He's dragged those things through everything mentionable and unmentionable. I wonder if they could be patented some day as some sort of new cleaning invention...onder:

AngelnSnuffy, wish I could say that Yofi's becoming more calm as he gets older, but I swear, unless asleep he is always set to turbo-mode. I think his gear-shift is stuck. 


The two things a Yofi does best is eat and sleep, that's for sure.  Oh, and cause trouble. So when he turned his nose up at his favorite foods, and he didn't have his Tigger-feets on, it was definitely a sign that all was not well. Thankfully he's back to his old self now - I just came from the kitchen where I had a constant furry shadow at my heels ('what's for breakfast Mom? can I have some carrots? No wait...can I have some banana? Oh..no, wait...can I have this? and this? and _THIS_? Pretty Pleeeeze????'). 

(And I too love him in flop mode; I think it's my favorite pics to look at, for both Yofi and all bunnies! )


----------



## juliew19673

> I'd like to say he's trying to keep those freaky-long ears of his clean, so sits up straighter, but I know that's not true. He's dragged those things through everything mentionable and unmentionable. I wonder if they could be patented some day as some sort of new cleaning invention...onder:


:roflmao:



I REALLY needed a good laugh today and must say Yofi stories always do the job! That was one of the FUNNIEST blog moments I've read to date.. Love that Yofi..


----------



## gwhoosh

I love Yofi's ears!! Both he and Anna are adorable  And the vacuum story was hilarious! Maybe he just had some bad gas that passed??


----------



## Bassetluv

Well, bad gas or whatnot , da Yofster is feeling fine today. I took a couple of pics of him earlier in the afternoon - oh, and one of his archnemesis, The Dog - so here they are...

The Dog, giving Gene Simmons a run for his money in the tongue-length dept:






(It's kinda like a windshield wiper for canines)

And Yofi. First, here he is looking for - what else? - FOOD:






"C'mon warden, feed me! FEEEED MEEEE!!"

And this...he was actually chillin' on his shelf, enjoying the full effects of the fan (so good I had to take two pics):












Now how's _that_ for a sexay bunnay butt???:biggrin2:


----------



## Haley

Aww look at those pretty legs! 

What do you use for the second level, is that just a bathroom rug? I need something for mine but they seem to chew everything I put on there.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Cutesie Yofi Butt! That is adorable, those feetsies!:inlove: 

LOL at the dog's tongue, hee. Good pic!

Give Yofi a kiss from me, oh and Anna too, if she's been good that is. Wait, what 

am I thinking? Anna's the "good" one, give her two kisses!


----------



## Bassetluv

> What do you use for the second level, is that just a bathroom rug? I need something for mine but they seem to chew everything I put on there.



The carpets on both shelves are actually Raph's old vet bedding, the thick carpet-like stuff that is designed to comfort a disabled or sick animal's body when they aren't very mobile. (Darned if I can think of the name of it now; my age card must be dangling from my wallet.)




> Give Yofi a kiss from me, oh and Anna too, if she's been good that is. Wait, what am I thinking? Anna's the "good" one, give her two kisses!



Kisses administered.  And both of them give me kisses back too, which I love, as not every rabbit I've ever owned has been so affectionate. But these two certainly are. Oh, and yes...Anna truly is 'the good one'! She had a couple of misdemeanors on her rap sheet when she was younger (severing mass communication wires) but she hasn't done that now in ages. Mind you, it's very rare that she has access to them now , but even the odd time she's come into my bedroom, she hasn't touched a thing. (Knocking on wood as I say this.)


----------



## LuvaBun

Just look at that relaxed boy - life is tough being a Yofi . I must admit, seeing that pic I get the urge to tickle tose feetsies 

Jan


----------



## Haley

Thanks for the tip on the vet bed! I was thinking of buying some anyway


----------



## juliew19673

I LOVED The close-up shot of Yofi!!!! Must print that out at home as every time I pull it up it just cracks me up!!! Such a character!


----------



## swanlake

i am in LOVE with yofi!!

he makes me want an english lop


----------



## Jess_sully

who DOESN'T love sexy bunny butts  :biggrin2:cuuuute. I love Yofi.


----------



## Bassetluv

*swanlake wrote: *


> i am in LOVE with yofi!!
> 
> he makes me want an english lop


Every English lopshould come with a warning, because once you've had one, you're addicted for life. I bet somewhere on Yahoo groups they have an E-lops Anonymous...


----------



## Bassetluv

> I LOVED The close-up shot of Yofi!!!! Must print that out at home as every time I pull it up it just cracks me up!!!



I know...I think it's the nose...who could resist something that cute and fuzzy, but at the same time, that BIG? :biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> *swanlake wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> i am in LOVE with yofi!!
> 
> he makes me want an english lop
> 
> 
> 
> Every English lopshould come with a warning, because once you've had one, you're addicted for life. I bet somewhere on Yahoo groups they have an E-lops Anonymous...
Click to expand...

When Tiny passed, I seriously considered looking around for an e-lop. I even looked on petfinder to see if there were any....but I knew in my heart of hearts - I had to have a flemmie 'cause I'm addicted to them.

But I did consider an e-lop and someday - I may have one.

At least I can dream about it....


----------



## TinysMom

As I hit "send" on the message above - the thought came to me, "I wonder how a neutered e-lop doe would do with a flemmie buck....then I could have the best of BOTH worlds.."

I don't dare say that anywhere in Art's vicinity right now though - I'm under strict orders of "NO MORE ANIMALS..." - that way it covers everything...


----------



## Bassetluv

I haven't posted here in a while ))

(Peg, I bet you will have an e-lop some day...just wait and see)

Of course relating some Yofi stories could be a discouragement; like this one. 

This morning I got up and let the dogs out, gave the cat her meds, gave the bird some blueberries and then got into the shower. (Yes, dog*s* - plural - and bird...I've been watching my sister's dog and parrot for the past 2 and a half weeks and it's been absolute chaos here.)

Anyway, got in the shower and began hearing *whump* *whump* *WHUMP!!!!* every few seconds. Yofi's nose is out of joint because a) there are so many animals here all vying for attention; and b) I forgot to say good morning to him and Anna. But I didn't realize just how peeved he was until a few moments ago. I had taken him outside on his leash because a little girl across the street wanted to see him. He was fine with her, but kept tugging on the leash to go back home, kept turning and trying to go anywhere except where he was, kept trying to push me out of the way with that big nose of his. And when I didn't comply, he got tough. *CHOMP!*

Yeah, I now have a little red mark on my belly because His Highness wasn't getting his way. Mind you, he didn't bite, it was just a nip...but those big e-lop incisors are sharp! So I took him home, whereupon he ran away from me and back into his room, to sit there and sulk again and *whump* his madness out.

Some days....:foreheadsmack:


----------



## Bassetluv

A few Yofi shots


Squished between my legs









Killing a mortal enemy, the paper towel roll (aka, Paperarodon papercarcharias...the Great White Roll)











Teaching Anna's bear about censorship ("Look son, I don't want you watching those nature videos any more...they show naughty bits")







And of course...ignoring Mom ("I'll talk to you again when I'm good and ready!")


----------



## BSAR

Oh Yofi!! Sounds like he was really mad at you this morning! Mississippi does that to me and my sister alsoif we don't pay attention to him.Those pictures of him are so cute and funny. Especially the las two.


----------



## Bassetluv

Yes, I think it's adorable when they show you that they're upset, or sulking (Yofi is becoming a pro at sulking).

I've discovered too, that he is more attached to me than I realized. He's always followed me around, and shown interest in attention, but for the past few months he's been expressing his attachment to me by running up to me and licking/grooming my arm, leg...whatever is in reach. And I went away for four days a while ago; when I came back both my brother and my sister (who took turns petsitting for me) said that 'Your big rabbit seemed upset a lot...he wouldn't stop banging his back feet on the ground". Yofi does that when he gets frightened, but he also does it when he is royally upset. As soon as I returned home from my trip, the thumping stopped. And it only started up again after I was dog/bird-sitting for my sister.

That boy is S*P*O*I*L*E*D.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I think you have forgotten one thing the world revolves around Yofi! Love hearing about Yofi, always good for a chuckle.


----------



## LuvaBun

Hey, it's bad enough Yofi has to share his mom with another rabbit and one dog, let alone *another* dog and some birds - yeesh!!! 

That pic of Yofi with his ear over the teddy bear is just the cutest 

Jan


----------



## TreasuredFriend

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Hey, it's bad enough Yofi has to share his mom with another rabbit and one dog, let alone *another* dog and some birds - yeesh!!!
> 
> That pic of Yofi with his ear over the teddy bear is just the cutest
> 
> Jan


----------



## Bassetluv

It only took him about a week, but I think Yofi's nose is finally back in joint. No more getting upset with me, no more nips - though he still seems to have a dire hatred of poor Fritz. If Fritz wanders into the rabbit room, 8 times out of 10 Yofi will go charging over to him and give Fritz an enormouse bunny ram. Never bites him, just rams...but the weight of a Yofi going a bazillion miles an hour can be pretty slamming to a cat. :X

Ah well. I took some pics of him late this afternoon, just as I began cleaning the rabbit cage (and noticed that Yof could use a pedicure!). Most are pics of him grooming, there's a couple of Annadannabobanna, and my favorite photo is the last one.


(Nommin' on his ear here)





Tongue!! *pppfffffbbbttttt*






What Anna thinks of him






Anna...her bunny senses set on ignore





I *AM* Yofi, and you shall speak to me





Wearing a hat...design by Yofi






Cleaning toesies





And more cleaning





Still cleanin'





ooooooo....itch! itch!





Dang! Bigger itch!!!





Yofi....the Dark LagoKnight





Being served





Chillin'





And a headschnuggle





One (bug)eye is always on alert






Mandatory Yofi front shot





And finally....
.
.
.
.
.
.
Lookit that tongue!!! Gene Simmons, eat your heart out 







the end


----------



## Haley

Sooo cute! He and Anna are so adorable- they both have crazy ears. lol

I love this one:






That paw is adorable. Sort of a "talk to the paw" moment


----------



## Striker

Basit hound Bunny :shock:. does he tripp over its ears?


----------



## swanlake

i just wanna say i am in LOVE with yofi, he makes me want an e lop of my own!



is his nose really as big as it seems in pics?? lol


----------



## Bassetluv

I like that picture too Haley. Yof was so relaxed, and he was stretched out just like my dog...both front feet in front of him and head on top. That's one thing the boy does well...chill...

Yofi doesn't really trip over his ears (though my last elop, Raph, certainly did), but we had a bit of an 'ear moment' this morning. I was leaving the living room, and there is a bifold door that separates the living room and the kitchen. I opened the door to see Yofi trying to run by...but apparently the timing wasn't great, because he chose to fly by just as the door was opening. Result? One of those big ears snagged under the fold of the door - between the door and the floor - and he got stuck. No damage done though, and he didn't seem to notice (other than the fact that he got stopped midway through his trek to the bunny room).

And that schnoz of his really is that big! Sometimes it looks a bit exaggerated in photos, but Yofi does have a big nose. I sometimes call him Jimmy Durante.


----------



## delusional

Hehe I love Yofi!

Developing a nice little 'dewlap' there isn't he? 

Does he ever get his foot stuck in his ear when he's scratching it? Alfie has done, and I'm just wondering if he's a clutz or if it happens to every e-lop.


----------



## Bassetluv

*delusional wrote: *


> Hehe I love Yofi!
> 
> Developing a nice little 'dewlap' there isn't he?
> 
> Does he ever get his foot stuck in his ear when he's scratching it? Alfie has done, and I'm just wondering if he's a clutz or if it happens to every e-lop.



It's not a dewlap, it's a man-chin!  (Yeah, he's got quite the saggy dewlap; when he sits a certain way you can't help but notice it. I swear, I think he's storing craisins in it for the winter.)

Yofi hasn't managed to get his foot stuck in his ear. Alfie actually has? Omigosh, that must have been a hoot to see!! Poor guy...how embarrassing for him! (Gave me a great laugh though, LOL!!!!!) :laugh:


----------



## LuvaBun

Boy, that is a seriously awesome tongue - great shots of catching it in action .

Yofi and Anna stories/pics always cheer me up 

Jan


----------



## delusional

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> *delusional wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe I love Yofi!
> 
> Developing a nice little 'dewlap' there isn't he?
> 
> Does he ever get his foot stuck in his ear when he's scratching it? Alfie has done, and I'm just wondering if he's a clutz or if it happens to every e-lop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a dewlap, it's a man-chin!  (Yeah, he's got quite the saggy dewlap; when he sits a certain way you can't help but notice it. I swear, I think he's storing craisins in it for the winter.)
> 
> Yofi hasn't managed to get his foot stuck in his ear. Alfie actually has? Omigosh, that must have been a hoot to see!! Poor guy...how embarrassing for him! (Gave me a great laugh though, LOL!!!!!) :laugh:
Click to expand...

Lol, yeah it is quite amusing to watch.. scritch-scratch-scritch... head jerks forward attached to foot... baffled look and much fidgeting as he awkwardly pulls his clown-foot from his ear-hole.


----------



## Bassetluv

A couple more pics today. The ones of Anna are outdoors...I had the whole danged household out in the backyard as it's so beautiful today, but for some reason Yofi decided to go in early. Odd for him, Mr. Naturebun...but Anna was chillin' in her favorite spot under the shrubs.

Well, after following Yofi into the house I realized why he went in early:





Rice crackers...just too hard to resist when you leave one on the floor. 

*btw, I was so tempted to caption this picture. The marking on his forehead looks very much like an arrow pointing downward, almost needing a sign above it saying, "Wen fud reseptikle below iz emptee, pleze to fill up agian." 




Annadanna hiding:









Roosting:





And the animals always look the same in photos, so I thought I'd try a different shot with him:

















Taken a few days ago...bunnybusted! Caught him redpawed on my (very overcrowded) end table that has all the little odds and ends for Schleich projects on it. I was going to the table and thought, 'Wait a minute...one of these things just doesn't belong here'. 






And some of the other critters who live here (the 'unbunnies'):

Fritz, sound asleep






Tasha...pretty skinny girl, but still happy





And Kaya...just too kewl for words





In more ways than one:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I may be dating myself, but who's the cool dude in the Foster Grants?


----------



## Bassetluv

That's my cool dogette, Kaya. 

(And I must have a weird sense of humor, because every time I see that last pic of her it reminds me of Ahhnold in Terminator 2, when his glasses get mussed up on his face and are sitting all askew. That's my dog, The Kayanator)


----------



## swanlake

yay more yofi pics! and anna pics!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

On Navy jets there were arrows that pointed to the intake of the jet engine with the word "DangerIntake"


----------



## Bassetluv

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> On Navy jets there were arrows that pointed to the intake of the jet engine with the word "DangerIntake"


LOL!!! Now _that_'s the perfect caption for him! :laugh:


----------



## TinysMom

Yeah - I needed something to make me smile this morning - and I LOVE the pictures....and I so love Yofi.

Are you SURE he doesn't want to visit Texas for a while? 

Thanks for the pictures...I love 'em all.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

I LOVE the new pictures of Yofi! Sounds like he can never stay out of mischeive (sp?)!!! I love reading your blog! It's so funny and Yofi & Anna are soo cutte! Of course, Kaya is too! I love the picture of Yofi all stretched out like a dog! 

My E-Lop, Mississippi, acts like a puppy, I don't call him a bunny haha. Did you know that we got a new E-Lop, Minnesota? She's almost as bad as Sippi! lol. 

Emily


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

this is one of the best thread i've ever read =]


----------



## TreasuredFriend

What are Yofi and Anna doin' for trick'or'treat day?


----------



## Bassetluv

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> What are Yofi and Anna doin' for trick'or'treat day?




LOL...I haven't even thought about that yet. I do know that Yofi's anxiously awaiting it though:






Last year the boy kept trying to run outside and join the little ghosties and goblins that came to the door; I really had to watch that he didn't wind up in one of their bags, being toted from house to house. This year, I think Yof's been hinting that he wants to be a vampire bunneh (an ecologically-minded vampire bunneh, mind you...check out the green teefs...):






Personally, I think I should dress him up as a devil. It'd be more fitting. 

And now for more Yofi-fix (and a bit of Anna tossed in too, of course)....


Chillin' beneath my chair





Chillin' with his bestest girl





Being a fool (Ai flips mai tunge in ur generil direkshun)





Cleaning those handsome hearing covers (and if you notice, Anna's under there somewhere)






There she is!





Thinking about what he can do to get into trouble





On the forbidden sofa (which he once decided was the world's biggest bunneh litter box :X)





The camera! Run away! Run away!





'sploring the higher altitoodes





Hey...what's this?










I just _know_ I can smell sumthin' good in here





AHA!!!!! Gotz it!!!






Nom nom nom





...nom nom nom...





NOM NOM NOM





NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM!!!!






(Just lookit the way those lips curl around the food...LOL!) I guess forbidden fruit really is the best-tasting of all...


----------



## swanlake

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> Chillin' with his bestest girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a fool (Ai flips mai tunge in ur generil direkshun)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^ these pics look like total myspace photos! ya know the ones where your hold the camera out in front of you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^in this one yofi's nose looks HUGE


YAY!!! i love yofi, and anna of course!! i gots my yofi fix!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*love the book title on the shelf there......Running with Scissors! LOL*

Yofi is so darned cute! Anna is the sweetest thing! you can tell she loves him and he can have the spotlight - she just wants the love back.


----------



## Bassetluv

*That book (Running With Scissors) isn't even mine. My sister insisted I read it, and I started to about six months ago...then set it down and haven't picked it up again. It's supposed to be quite funny; I just wasn't feeling like reading at the time. Since my sister and I are both Maritimers she was drawn to it, as it was written by someone who grew up on the East Coast, and they write about family life back then. 



On another note, poor old Annadanna had major poopy butt last night...so she had her first ever butt bath. And she was really good about it too. Wild-eyed, but she seemed to trust me enough to bathe her...and she looked pretty happy once all that guck was cleaned off. 

The things we do for our rabbits.


----------



## TreasuredFriend

Butt baths are awesome. Sweet and clean = happy bottoms. 
(Yofi & Anna wanna-be glamour photographer, tf)


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh, this is just a fantastic pic for Halloween - great shot!

I love your babies so much - how is Anna's butt today?

Jan


----------



## Bassetluv

Well, Raph sure had his share of butt baths. He actually seemed to enjoy them too...I can imagine they felt soothing to his tender skin. Anna, on the other hand, had never been exposed to water and her face had a look of horror on it at first shock. But she never struggled and actually sat there quietly until I was done. 

Her bunny butt is much cleaner today, thank goodness. :biggrin2:

hehe...I suck at using Paint


----------



## swanlake

wouldn't want to run into THAT in a dark alleyway...:biggrin2:


----------



## Bassetluv

This morning I got up and let the dog out in the backyard. As is standard habit around here, I was followed by a furry little shadow, silently asking the same curious questions he does every morning ("Where ya goin' mom? Why you opening the door? Is the Dog going out? Can I go too? Can I? Huh? Huh?"). Yes, Yofi wanted to adventure out into the vast world of the backyard as well. However, since I wasn't even dressed, there was no way Mister was going to be allowed out there on his own. We have the same discussion every day (though usually in the evening) - no, you can't go out, no I'm not taking you, no...it's dark outside and the gollywoggles might get you - but my words fall on (huge) deaf ears.

Anyway, here are a couple of pics of my boy I just took...and a short video of him (if I can get it to load)

"HEY! MOM! I'm down here!!" (Yofi does this whenever he wants my attention...he grabs my robe - or whatever I'm wearing - and tugs on it)






"Hai there Mom...can I go out naow?"






And this was Yofi yesterday afternoon, trying to let himself out:

*Well, forget the video, I can't figure out how to post it. :?


----------



## Bassetluv

And this was the entertainment last evening. Yesterday I saw some Halloween costumes for pets at the store and decided to pick one up for Yofi. Turns out I grossly miscalculated, as it's far too big for either him or the cat. But I played around with it for a bit (the 'head' part of the costume anyway).

So here's my little family of bees (killer bees, judging from how much they hated it).

The Dog - my Kayabee






"Say ONE word...go ahead, I _dare_ you to..."





Fritzbee - the only one who could get close to wearing the whole outfit






There's an evil plan brewing behind this smile, I know it






And finally, Yofibee - the one who is most likely to hire a hitbunny to get back at me for this


























Caption for this last pic, anyone? I can think of a few choice bunnywords that would've been coming outta that mouth, but I can't type any of 'em here...it's a family forum, after all.


----------



## Michaela

Lol! They all look so happy in their costumes!  Great pictures! 

Have you seen  this  thread? Might help you post the video.


----------



## Bassetluv

Thanks Michaela...I'll upload it to Youtube then. I was trying to figure out a way to do it with the icons here but had no success...


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Awww you have a Yofi shadow


----------



## Bassetluv

So let's try this again. This was Yofi this morning when he thought I wasn't looking. He thinks that one of these days he'll be able to open that huge portal to the great outdoors all on his own. So far (thankfully), he's had no success.

I tried not to go too close to film him, as Yofi tends to run away as soon as he realizes I'm there...he thinks (*knows*) he's gonna be in trouble so he skedaddles as soon as I get anywhere near when he's doing something sneaky. And I guess to him, this is sneaky.  (He doesn't realize that all his scratching at the door makes enough noise to alert the entire household.) In this video he's rather toned down...sometimes he goes at the door so violently that I swear he will dig a hole right through it.

[flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/Tm-xQ3i0GQw[/flash]


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

Yofi gets more funny every day! :biggrin2:I love the new pictures of him! So cute!! lol. 

He looks like he's almost begging that door to open in the video! How funny. haha. 

BTW, was that apple really in that bag? lol. That's so funny that he got it out and just started munching on it too his own content! lol. I can imagine my EL's doing that!! And my Mini Rex's too! 

Emily


----------



## Bassetluv

> BTW, was that apple really in that bag?



Oh yes...I was sitting at the computer and had left my lunch bag on the sofa. when I heard something going on behind me I turned around and there was Mr. Hastogetintoeverything, well on his way to raiding it because he smelled the apple...:shame


----------



## Bassetluv

*SIGH*


Another *Omigod, YOFI!!* moment:

I let the dog out this morning and happened to notice something all over the floor in front of the back door. (Actually it was there yesterday too, but I didn't take time to really look at it.) It appeared to be small pieces of shredded wood, with one big chunk lying off to one side. I looked all around and couldn't find anything that it would be from - knowing Yofi must've chewed up _something_. So I got down on my hands and knees to look closer - it tends to be rather dark in the back porch and hard to see things sometimes - and as soon as I did I discovered it. 

You know the video I'd posted of Yofi digging at the back door? Well, that's nothing new for him...he does it constantly when he wants out. But it seems his efforts have not been in vain. The bottom of the door now has a hole in it that goes almost two-thirds of the way through. The little bugger really IS digging his way out!!

Now I'll have to find some sort of metal guard to put on the bottom of the door, at least until I can afford to install a new one.

YOFI!!!!!!! ullhair:


----------



## LuvaBun

:shock:
Ohhhh Yofi!!!! Well, I guess it just goes to show that persistence pays off. I bet he's ticked off that you found it before he got all the way through. However, I suspect he may have a 'plan B'

BTW, I love the costumes. This pic made me laugh out loud






Jan


----------



## TinysMom

I hate to say this - but if I had to wear that costume -I'd be digging for a way out too...

I'm sorry - I know its not funny what he's done - but to someone who doesn't have to live with it - its hilarious. I can just picture him going, "almost there....almost there....stay on target.....scratch on target.."

Maybe bribe him with apples and bananas to keep him from digging his way out?

:biggrin2:


----------



## Bassetluv

LOL Peg, that bribe would only last as long as the fruit was on his lips. Once in the stomach, it'd be off to The Great Escape again...only more energized. 

Yeah, I never put the two together, but the bee costume might've just pushed the Yofster over the edge...humiliation at it's finest. Now he's trying to leave at all cost, and cursing the fact that The Dog gets let out willingly on her own while he's left behind. But hey, now I've got a great way to get back at him every time he turns the litter box into a sandblaster...I'll decorate him up as a cute little bunnybee and parade him outside so aaalll the neighbors can see him and get a good laugh. (Mind you, I'd better put a lock on my bedroom door after that, or I'd have to sleep with one eye open.)

Now, doesn't it look like he's saying here, "Hyuk, hyuk...duh, yup, mai name is Yofi...yup...huhuhuhuh...and ai'z a beeeee...." sort of in Goofyspeake? :biggrin2:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> *SIGH*
> 
> 
> Another *Omigod, YOFI!!* moment:
> 
> I let the dog out this morning and happened to notice something all over the floor in front of the back door. (Actually it was there yesterday too, but I didn't take time to really look at it.) It appeared to be small pieces of shredded wood, with one big chunk lying off to one side. I looked all around and couldn't find anything that it would be from - knowing Yofi must've chewed up _something_. So I got down on my hands and knees to look closer - it tends to be rather dark in the back porch and hard to see things sometimes - and as soon as I did I discovered it.
> 
> You know the video I'd posted of Yofi digging at the back door? Well, that's nothing new for him...he does it constantly when he wants out. But it seems his efforts have not been in vain. The bottom of the door now has a hole in it that goes almost two-thirds of the way through. The little bugger really IS digging his way out!!
> 
> Now I'll have to find some sort of metal guard to put on the bottom of the door, at least until I can afford to install a new one.
> 
> YOFI!!!!!!! ullhair:



OMG! Lol. That's hilarious! Soon he'll have an entire hole through the door! lol. You better keep an eye on him, now!! lol. 

Emily


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> LOL Peg, that bribe would only last as long as the fruit was on his lips. Once in the stomach, it'd be off to The Great Escape again...only more energized.
> 
> Yeah, I never put the two together, but the bee costume might've just pushed the Yofster over the edge...humiliation at it's finest. Now he's trying to leave at all cost, and cursing the fact that The Dog gets let out willingly on her own while he's left behind. But hey, now I've got a great way to get back at him every time he turns the litter box into a sandblaster...I'll decorate him up as a cute little bunnybee and parade him outside so aaalll the neighbors can see him and get a good laugh. (Mind you, I'd better put a lock on my bedroom door after that, or I'd have to sleep with one eye open.)
> 
> Now, doesn't it look like he's saying here, "Hyuk, hyuk...duh, yup, mai name is Yofi...yup...huhuhuhuh...and ai'z a beeeee...." sort of in Goofyspeake? :biggrin2:


Okay! Are you done upstanding all of us?!:biggrin2: I love this last post, you crack me up, always!anic:

I love you, Silly Yofi!

Awesome, awesome pics!:thumbup


----------



## Bo B Bunny

LMBO! I can't believe he's so rotten! It must be the dog digging when you aren't looking! Certainly Yofi wouldn't ever do something to destroy a piece of the house! Look at that innocent bee face!


----------



## RexyRex

Your blog (and your Yofi) are hilarious!! And they say that bunnies are boring creatures with no personalities.....


----------



## wabbitmom12

LOL, A silly Yofi-bee! He makes me laugh.


----------



## Bassetluv

Well, I am not laughing at him right now. The other night I was rabbitauged. :grumpy: Had my headphones on and was sitting at the computer; I'd watched a Youtube video but hadn't bothered to take the headphones off afterward. So when I went to get up I pulled on the headphones and noticed there was no resistance on the cord end, like there usually is. I looked down and there, smiling up at me (trust me, he was smiling) was Yofi...and the cord dangling limply beside him. Yofi's never been one to cut cords before...that used to be Anna's specialty...so this really took me by surprise. And to figure, the ONE time I wasn't paying attention to the cord - normally I have it hiked up on a hook at the side of the desk - His Royal Lord and Master was there to nip it in the bud. This on top of the fact that I had come down with the flu, it certainly didn't put me in a good mood.

But wait, there's more...

The next morning I walked into my room and picked up a basket of laundry, and what did I find underneath? A form for my living will, chewed and mangled and spit out into probably a bazillion pieces and shoved under the basket. I know Anna didn't do it, as she never goes in my room any more, and Yofi does have a penchant for paper...thankfully the form wasn't filled out, so there was no major loss. But still...sheesh! YOFI!! And it just dawned on me today that perhaps he annihilated the form because he didn't see his name mentioned on it anywhere.

:nonono:

Oh yes, and this morning I was cleaning the rabbit cage and had a big plastic bag sitting beside me to put all of the sweepings in (believe me, there's a LOT of sweepings with Yofi around). I had the broom and dustpan in hand, full of litter and hay and poo, and I grabbed for the bag without looking. But it was stuck. So I turned and looked, and there attached to the other end was Yofi. I tugged on the bag and he tugged back - harder - and suddenly he ran off with it to the other side of the room. Had to get up and chase the little bugger in circles to get it back. 

I've a good mind to spend this afternoon dressing him up as a bee again. Revenge...:devil


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Naughty Yofi!:? He's so cute!

LOL! Love your stories!:weee:

I think Yofi needs his own show, maybe "The Yofi Show" or "Yofi...Live!" LOL


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Naughty Yofi!:? He's so cute!
> 
> LOL! Love your stories!:weee:
> 
> I think Yofi needs his own show, maybe "The Yofi Show" or "Yofi...Live!" LOL


or "I Love Yofi""Yofi"


----------



## TinysMom

I think you should punish Yofi by sending him to Texas for a couple of weeks. I have a whole box of stuff that needs shredding and I'll put him to work to earn his keep by shredding those things.

Then...I might send him back.

Maybe..


----------



## Wabbitdad12

My wife wants a "Yofi" for Christmas! Do you take orders online?


----------



## SOOOSKA

Di, I just love Yofi's stories. He's such a "Little Monkey". He gets into everything. Honestly if I ever need a good laugh (which I do alot) all i need to do is read all about Yofi's adventures. 

Susan


----------



## Bassetluv

LOL...If ever I was to send Yofi off to anyone (or take online orders for a 'Yofi'), I swear, there'd be so many complaints and return requests within three - no, make that two - days that I'd wind up on the Better Business Bureau's list of most wanted. Right at the top. And I can just imagine him having his own show...yep, "I Love Yofi", just like Lucy. Or better yet, set up kinda like The Truman Show with a video camera on him 24/7. (Now that would scare _me_ half to death, to actually see what he does when I'm not there.) 

I swear, if the boy had opposable thumbs, we'd all be in serious trouble.

Susan, I must admit, he certainly has cheered me up a lot with his presence too...even through the "Yofi, what have you done?!" and the "Omigod, YOFI!!!" episodes. He's a pretty harebrained P) bunny and I love him to bits, even if he is Kid Destructo at times. I think when God created Yofi, He broke the mold...:biggrin2:


----------



## LuvaBun

The thought of Yofi smiling up at you beside the chewed cord made me laugh out loud. He is just so mischevious, but can get away with it because he's so cute. 

Jan


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

When does Yofi Live come on?onder:.


----------



## Bassetluv

> When does Yofi Live come on?onder:.



As soon as the Royal Hareness learns how to set up a Webcam for himself. 

I must say the boy has had a lot of 'tude lately. Last evening I was sitting in the living room and had a bag of Doritos with me. Fritz (my big grey bruiser of a sookey cat) _loves_ anything that crunches, especially chips, so I finally caved and gave him one. So here he was sitting on the floor happily munching on his lone Dorito when in comes Mr. "Here I Am! Worship Me!". Yofi heard the crunching and immediately went tearing over to Fritz to find the source of the sound. As soon as he realized it was Foooood (with a capital F), he started circling Fritz and grunting at him. Then he got in front of my poor innocent cat, stood up on his hind legs and boxed Fritz right in the face - POW! POW! - with his bunny paws. Fritz was so shocked he dropped the Dorito...and in dove Yofi, lunged and grabbed the treat, and ran out of the room with it.

And this evening I caught him just as he began a surprise assault on my leather shoes. He grabbed one and tossed it in the air, then when it landed he lunged at it and began to gnaw rapidly on the back of it...thankfully I grabbled the little fiend before any damage was done.

Now, who was it said they wanted to borrow him???


----------



## Hazel-Mom

:roflmao: OMG, Yofi! :roflmao:

Someone sneak in there already and help Yofi set up his webcam! I'd LOVE to see the "I Love Yofi" show!

Poor Fritz, though... has he recovered yet from the surprize attack?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

:laugh::roflmao: Poor Fritz! I'd thought by now he wouldknow to give a food tributeto Yofi first,before he eats!

I hope Fritz's friends don't find out he got beat up by a bunny.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

LOL at sitting on the table! You are too good of a story teller and they are too cute!

Got any new stories or pics for us? I'm having Yofi and Anna withdrawls.


----------



## Bassetluv

LOL...well, I don't have any exciting pics of Yofster today (and Anna's always so good that there's never any calamities take place to blame on her). But I did want to share a couple of things. 

First, I think I might just have discovered the pan of my life. :inlove: (Yes, a litter pan. ) I was out yesterday shopping for a Christmas present when I did what I usually do, out of habit: I wandered into the pet section. And there, with angelic golden light accentuating its form on the shelf, I saw *it*....a litter pan designed from heaven. A _Yofi pan_. I do believe some angel took pity on me and had this created specifically with the Yofster in mind.

But allow me to back up a bit and show you guys a couple of pictures so you can understand what I mean. Here is a shot of Yofi and Anna's cage, as it _should_ look:







And here is how the cage looks once Yofi has had his fun:







Mind you, in the second shot the cage was well overdue for cleaning anyway (I'd been away for four days), but this scene can - and has - taken place even within an hour of my cleaning the entire thing. Yofi is part rabbit, part whirling dervish, and as such LOVES to create re-enactments of tornados. Or hurricanes. Or (in the case of the cat's litter box) sand storms. Whenever he does this in the rabbit cage it drives me crazy, as the litter quickly turns to sawdust and clings to the mat I have on the floor of the cage (which, btw, the two also use as a litter box). This seems to have become a sport with him, much like hockey or golf, only in Yofi's case he is constantly in the sandpit, trying to drive that little ball out.

So...when I came across the litter pans neatly lined on the shelf at Canadian Tire, and then saw IT - the Holy Grail of litter pans - I almost fell to my knees and wept. There truly is a god who watches over human rabbit slaves after all.

And here it is.

First, the instruction sheet:





Let me try that again. :X FIRST, the instruction sheet:






A clearer shot:





And with it set up in the cage, next to one of the old pans:





Now, while it still doesn't prevent Abbott and Costello of the bunny world from going on the mat, it DOES prevent the Yofinator from expelling the pan's contents halfway across the free world. And they do use the pan, so...I'm off to the store a bit later today to invest in a second one. Are my days of cursing and having to groom the mat for hours to remove sawdust remnants before washing it over? Oh, what a bunnysend that would be! :biggrin2:

And for a few more photos, here's a few gratuitous shots of Yofi taken yesterday, when he realized I had the Shreddies box in my hand:

"Morning Mom...hey, you're up early"






"What th...are you holding out on me? Is that FUD????"





"Can I have some? Pleeeeze???"





"Huh...mumblemumblemumble" (bunny curse words no doubt, when I wouldn't share)





But then I had a change of heart, and the next few photos show Yofi enjoying his moment.

"Sniff" (inhaling deeply) "aaaaaahhhhh...I loves the smell of Shreddies in the morning"










Then he realizes the stash is somewhere deeeeeeep within the box, and the Yofster becomes a deepsea diver:

"Dive! Dive! Dive!!!" (If I knew how to type the sound effects of a submarine sounding under the waves, they'd be perfect here )




















However, those great big lago-Yof ears of his impede Yofi's diving capacity, so he comes up for air, and then devises a better plan.

"If I cans't reach the Shreddies, the Shreddies shall comest to ME!"





Of course this plan was momentarily interrupted when His Hareness thought that I was hogging the box...

"It's mine, I tell ya...mine!"





And then back to Plan B...rising the Shreddies from the dead...er...box...

"Ugh...almost...almost got it"





"Oh boy, oh boy...here they come..."





"HEY!!!! Wut the...!? LET GO!!! IT'S MINE!!!!!!!"










And finally...with victory comes the reward. The nomming of a Shreddie.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

:roflmao:

I love that rabbit!

Great litterpan also! I think Tony could use one!


----------



## LuvaBun

OK, that has seriously brightened my Moday . What a Yofi will do to get a Shreddie !!

I hope your sawdust recovery days are over - but knowing Yofi, he'll probably find a way around it 

Jan


----------



## paul2641

I am really now considering getting one of them after see how cute yours was. LOL


----------



## Jess_sully

Aw  I love Yofi.
Andddd, that looks like a great litterbox!
To solve this problem with Flynn, I bought coated 1/2"x1/2" wire from Tractor Supply Co, cut it a few inches larger than his litterbox, turned the extra in so that it stands up a few inches from the litter, and VOILA! 
No Flynn floundering in his waste, and no kicking of the litter


----------



## Wabbitdad12

:roflmao:Thanks for the chuckle at the end of a long workday!


----------



## Bassetluv

As I sit here typing this latest entry into the Yofi log, I fear I am being shunned by His Lordship. He is sitting in his cage, nose completely out of joint, and I am pretty sure he's also planning some sort of covert attack strategy.

And I can't say I blame him.

To explain: When I came home this evening and saw Yofi stretched out on the upper shelf of his and Anna's cage, I saw a tiny flash of pink peeking out at me. Knowing what it probably was, but wanting to make sure, I stepped closer and peered directly at those big back hoofers of his. When I got a good look I realized two things: first, the flash of pink, upon closer inspection, was actually more of a sunset red, verging on angry. And second, I was right about my suspicion. Yofi has sore hocks.

Now, how The Boy managed to wind up with sore hocks has me scratching my head. He isn't housed on wire, isn't confined to an area where he's forced to sit in wet conditions or feces-piled corners. The mat on the floor of the rabbits' cage does get wet in spots with urine, but only here and there; I do change it every three days, and for the most part the dasterdly duo spend their days hanging out on top of the vetbedding-lined shelves anyway. And the rest of the room is covered in carpet as well, which (thankfully) they do not use as a litter box. So I decided to inspect Anna's feet, fearing the worst, because when I got her I did notice that the fur on the bottoms of both of her feet was thin. However, her feet do look alright, save for one tiny pink area on the tip of one heel. In any case, I realized that both rabbits will need to be addressed, though I'm not sure how to upgrade living conditions. I do suspect that some factors involved would include their respective bunny weights, Yofi's penchant for WHUMPING!!!! whenever he doesn't get his way, his habit of sometimes 'hanging out' in one of the litter boxes, and perhaps a dash of genetics thrown in for good measure.

In any event, all of this was mentioned to set up the premise as to why Yofi is now madder than a wet hen at me. After examining his little red heels, I decided to trim the fur and apply some Prep-H, which I was certain I had on hand in the bathroom. So I tucked the Yofster under one arm, collected a pair of scissors, and headed off to the bathroom for the ointment. Once in there of course, Yofi began to struggle (*I want down!!! I want DOWWWN!!!!!*). He cannot stand being held for more than two nanoseconds - unless, of course, you have Craisins stashed neatly away in the other hand; then his attention is completely captured. It was going to be too hard to hold him and grab the medication from the cupboard too, so I did something that I now realize was really stupid...I put a Yofi in the bathroom sink.

He fit in it perfectly too. His little muffin body melded with the procelain as he settled in, a look on his face that surely said, "What the *@# are you doin', Mom? Why'd you put me _here_?" I smiled at his quizzical expression and then I leaned over, one hand vaguely steading him in the sink while my full attention shifted to the cupboard. The ointment, of course, was following Di's law of physics (actually Di's Murphyslaw). It wasn't anywhere to be seen. So I leaned further down, searching the shelves, pushing aside bottles of shampoo, nail clippers, cold medicine, towels, hair brush, contact lens containers, tissue boxes, et al. But still I couldn't find it...the elusive Preparation-H.

And then I heard it. A noise that caused my heart to suddenly leap into my throat, and propelled me to new heightened speeds of reaction. It was the sickening sound of a splash...a wet, watery, sloshy plopping splash, and I knew exactly what it was. I leapt up in a flash and turned around, and there he was...

Yofi. Headfirst in the toilet. Underwater. And stuck.

He was probably only in there for a second or two, but to me - and far more likely, to him - it felt an eternity. I grabbed his huge back end and tugged, and it took two such yanks to actually extract him from the depths of the toilet bowl. He was so shocked that he didn't kick at all when I grabbed him; instead he clung to my chest like crazy glue to a two-year-old's fingers, and even had I tried, at that point I doubt I could have extracted him from me. So I hurried and grabbed the nearest towel and began rubbing him down; face, ears, front legs and feet...all were thoroughly drenched from his sudden half-gainer into the porcelain swimming pool. Thankfully Yofi hadn't inhaled any water, so he suffered only a minor partial soaking along with his full humiliation. I rubbed him down as best I could, apologizing profusely the entire time. But my apologies fell on deaf ears; as soon as I set him down on the floor once more, The Boy went into *RUN AWAY! RUN AWAY!!* mode, straight to his perch in the rabbit cage next to Anna, and he has been sulking ever since. I have a feeling I shall be paying for this huge faux pas for quite some time to come.

Well, they say there's always a bright side to everything. At least I had flushed the toilet. :?

***************************************

On another note, Yofi was up to his bad self the other evening. About once or twice every week the mail delivery person drops someone else's mail into my mailbox. It can be random; it could be for the old fellow who lives one street over and behind me; it could be for somone who is a block and a half away; or it could be for someone on a street I've never heard of. Nevertheless, I am always receiving someone else's letters, bills, and assorted junk mail. Whenever this happens I bring the mail indoors and, when I get the chance, will either hand-deliver it to the addressee, or will drop it off in the nearest postal box the next time I pass one. 

The other evening I was cleaning the end table in my living room from it's assorted gathering mess, and I came upon a most curious discovery. A letter, addressed to someone in another neighborhood, was sitting beneath the pile...obviously I'd brought it in with my own mail and hadn't noticed it. But the curious thing about this letter was...it was open. Not just a small *curious to see what's inside peekaboo hole*; no, this letter had the first third of it's side shorn completely off. The severed envelope thankfully still held its contents intact, but to send it off to it's original owner in such a condition would be rather obvious, since the envelope somewhat resembled one of those poor hapless victims from "Jaws". You know the ones; those danged fools who insisted on going swimming anyway, despite the fact that a Great White Shark, 233-1/2 feet long with 20 rows of ginormous teeth, was enjoying the same salty bath as them. And it was always right before lunch when they'd get the urge to go in.

Well, I was all too embarrassed to hand-deliver this particular letter to it's owner, so I opted instead to do some emergency work on it. I grabbed my handy-dandy masking tape and went to work sealing flaps and cauterizing paper arteries until it looked halfway decent. So the envelope was missing the last two and a half inches of it's former self...at least it was still alive.

Then I did a quick dash to the corner and dropped the evidence into the nearest post box, and dashed back to my house just as quickly, all in the cover of darkness. At least the person will receive his letter, albeit a bit late; however, I'm sure he will be scratching his head for a while, wondering why on earth someone would decide to defile the envelope in such a manner, then paste it back together with enough tape to fortify Fort Knox...and most of all, why they would leave little jagged tooth cuttings patterns all along the outermost edges.

****************************************

Oh, and it turns out Yofi is actually speaking to me now. I checked him in the midst of writing this and he was back to kisses and cuddles and his usual 'yeah, scratch my nose right _there_' routine. Of course, it is time for their dinner...but I'm going to pretend that The Boy actually has forgiven me for his unexpected christening in the Royal Room's font. 

I can always hope so, anyway.


----------



## TinysMom

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> Yofi. Headfirst in the toilet. Underwater. And stuck.


:roflmao:

and still yet more...

:roflmao:

Sorry - but I just couldn't help it!


----------



## swanlake

:laughsmiley:lol yofi cracks me up!

i can just picture him head first in the toilet!:roflmao:

although, i DO think we are in dire need of some more yofi pics...:bunny18


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

:laugh::roflmao:

Oh my gooshh. lol. I dont think I haven't EVER laughed while reading your blog, but today, gosh I was about dying of laughter! 

Yofi is sooo hilarious! I would love to come to your house for a week and see the mischeif that he gets into! oh gosh. lol. 

:laughsmiley:Yofi will obviously do anything for a shreddie and it's a good thing you always have a camera with to capture some of his funny moments! 

The toilet bowl! Oh jeez. lol. Did he get hurt from the plunge at all? I love the way you describe your stories! I think you should publish a Yofi book!!!! It would be soooo good! Tons of pictures and everyone would get good laughs! 

Your stories about Yofi always bring a smile to my face! :great:

:rollseyesWhat are you going to do with that boy? I suggest....you send him here  

Emily


----------



## Bo B Bunny

OH MY GOSH !!! 

That bunny is hilarious! He should have his own television sitcom! 

You are excellent at telling his stories...... I was laughing loudly just now when I read he had jumped into the toilet..... I didn't even finish reading - my son wanted to know what was so funny....... when I came back to the story I realized he was head-first and stuck OMG! I would have freaked and like broken the entire toilet or something to get him out!

Poor Yofster..... :hug:


----------



## LuvaBun

:shock::shock: OMG. At first I was terrified for him, then when I found out the Yofster was OK, I can't stop laughing. That boy just has the knack for getting into scrapes. I bet he didn't tell Anna where his head had been - she may never kiss him again

Seriously, I'm glad he's OK (and forgiven you ). Hope you eventually manage to treat the sore hocks !

Jan


----------



## wabbitmom12

> Yofi. Headfirst in the toilet. Underwater. And stuck.


OH MY WORD!!! That bun is the ULTIMATE!! I can't stop laughing!:roflmao::laugh: Poor Yofi!! Maybe he was practicing his new deep-sea-diving-for-Shreddies-skills.

Thanks for the laugh...I needed it!


----------



## wabbitmom12

> Yofi. Headfirst in the toilet. Underwater. And stuck.


OH MY WORD!!! That bun is the ULTIMATE!! I can't stop laughing!:roflmao::laugh: Poor Yofi!! Maybe he was practicing his new deep-sea-diving-for-Shreddies-skills.

Thanks for the laugh...I needed it!


----------



## Jess_sully

OH DEAR. The toilet story had me laughing but holding my breath at the same time- I kept thinking of what a hard porecelain bowl can do to a bunny's skull! But I'm glad he's all right and speaking to you now.
The mail story was equally hilarious. It reminded me of those clips on America's Funniest Home Videos and whatnot of the dogs shredding the mail as the postman tries to stick it in the slot :biggrin2:
Well, at least they'll recieve their mail. And probably a few good laughs as well!
How are those sore hocks looking now? So strange that he has them.

MORE YOFI PICTURES!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Yofi is a trip!and you are excellent at telling about his antics. Thanks for the chuckle and I am glad he is ok.


----------



## Bassetluv

I'm glad I can share the Yofster with everyone here too.  And I'm so glad I have him, especially on days like this. It was a rough one at work; our director called an unexpected meeting this afternoon and announced that all of our layout staff (I work at a publishing press) are being laid off. All twelve of them. They are going to be creating four new positions so four people will be able to reapply for their jobs, but still..some people took the news _very_ hard. It wasn't totally unexpected mind you, as they were told that something was happening soon, but it's still a shock when one hears it. The worst was about half an hour after the meeting was over, I ran into one of the women who's being cut as she was leaving the building. She had trained me when I first started working there ten years ago, and she's one of the company's hardest workers. She literally fell apart...she was sobbing and couldn't even get any words out when she tried to talk. It was horrible, and I feel sick about it all.

So I thought I'd post some Yofi pics to lighten up the rest of the day. The first pic isn't a happy one, but I thought I'd post a picture of his sore hocks (one of them anyway). I'll use it as a guideline to see how his feet are doing a few weeks from now. It looks pretty awful right now, very red...and looks even worse in the picture. I'd cut away the fur that was covering the sores and had applied Prep-H, so I *think* the red looks deeper because of that. Anyway, here's one of poor Yofi's sore feet:








(Excuse the gratuitous bunnybum in the photo.)



Here's cuddlebunny, a bit happier than he was when he had to pose his feets:







That famous schnoz:







Some of Anna:











One that shows some of her molt...she really does look like she was sitting in a windstorm:






The two of them (with Yofi in mid-spin):











Anna, Yofi, and Kaya's nose:






Whispering secrets to Kaya:






Anna enjoying a nose scritch:






Bunmuffin:






Yofi's favorite pose:






And (taken a week or two ago)...Yofiwitch:


----------



## PepnFluff

I just read the toilet post and I was laughing so hard yet I was paranoid at the same time LOL. On a more serious note his poor footsies, could you do the wrapping thing with vet wrap? those pics of Him and Anna are gorgeous!


----------



## Bassetluv

Thanks, PepnFluff.  I haven't tried wrapping Yof's feet because I suspect they'd heal better without wrapping, and I highly doubt any wrapping would stay on him for more than 5.6 seconds, tops. The Boy has the patience of a flea on a hot sidewalk. 

Ah yes, the toilet scene...etched forever in my memory (and I'm sure, in Yofi's as well). There go my plans to teach him to use the toilet.


----------



## wabbitmom12

Ouchie feetsies!! We have to really watch our "Big" buns' feet, too, as Flemmies are prone to them. Most sources say that it's due to their weight. 'Course, that's not the case with Yofi!!

Funny thing, though: Rex and mini rexhave that trouble too, because their fur type doesn't add much cushioning.

Sounds like you're doing the right things to get them healed up, it will just take time. ANNA might have to be the head mischief maker for a few days :biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3

:shock:! Poor Yofi!

That must have been quite the sight!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*Yofi rocks!*


----------



## Jess_sully

I love the picture of Yofi after his sore hock picture! Aw! So adorable!


----------



## Bassetluv

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> Ouchie feetsies!! We have to really watch our "Big" buns' feet, too, as Flemmies are prone to them. Most sources say that it's due to their weight. 'Course, that's not the case with Yofi!!
> 
> Funny thing, though: Rex and mini rexhave that trouble too, because their fur type doesn't add much cushioning.
> 
> Sounds like you're doing the right things to get them healed up, it will just take time. ANNA might have to be the head mischief maker for a few days :biggrin2:



I know; when I look at Yofi's feet I feel so badly for him, because they would have to be sore. I remember waaaaay back when I used to show Polish, talking to some Rex breeders who would curse sore hocks in their bunnies because of the thin foot padding. I did have one little Polish who wound up with sore hocks as well, but can't recall now how I treated them (this was - *ahem...giving away age - about 30 years ago). One thing that might have either started this with Yofi, or at least accelerated it, is that he has had a penchant for constantly sitting in the litter boxes, at the back where he and Anna urinate. He is a bigger bunny too - certainly not as heavyweight as a Flemish, but I'd guess that he weighs at least 11 lbs. now. Anyway, so far no difference in the look of his feet, but as you say wabbitmom, it'll take time. 

(LOL @ wabbitdad's exclamation! :biggrin2

I have to share this with everyone, just to give you an idea of how heavy a sleeper Yofi can be. From the very first day I got him he has been scaring me with his intense schnoozes, and the other day was no exception. Two evenings ago I came home from work and went into the rabbits' room, and there was Yofi, stretched out on the upper shelf of the cage and sound asleep. Anna came flying over to me from across the room, but Yofi remained in dream state, so I walked over to the cage and looked at him. His mouth and nose were both twitching, and every so often his front paws would jerk a little bit...no doubt he was dreaming about creating some sort of havoc. (This is probably how he comes up with all of his ideas; they come to him in the form of dreams and he acts upon them once awake.) So I watched him for a few moments, and then decided to wake him. 

I said, "Yofi...Yofi". No response.

Again, only a bit louder this time: "Yof...c'mon, get up". 

Nothing.

So I put my hand on his back and petted him. "Yofi...time for dinner".

Nothing again.

I stroked his head. "Yofi...wake up..."

Not a thing.

By now he had me a bit worried. So I nudged his back with my hand and said, louder, "Yofi...come on Yof...fooood".

Again no response. Not even a snore.

That's when I started to really worry. I thought, is he in a coma? Can sore hocks cause comas in rabbits? (Okay, I know that was a bizarre thought, but when you worry about a Yofi, anything comes to mind.)

So this time I pushed him, hard enough to actually move his body. 

"Yofi...wake up!"

Nothing.

My heart began to seriously pound at this point, as I really did believe there was something actually wrong with The Boy. So in a panic I shook him (rather hard), and yelled, 

"*YOFI!!!!!*"

And that's when he finally stirred. Up came the head, the eyes slowly opened, and he looked at me as if to say, 'Huh? Wha...? Did you want something?' 

:foreheadsmack:


I swear, I don't know who gives a mom more gray hairs...teenaged boys or teenaged Yofis.



(And now I'm going to go lie down...came home from work not feeling well, and for a while I felt better, but nausea's acting up again...ick....)


----------



## kherrmann3

:shock:!

OMG! I would have had a heart attack!

That's a really sound sleeper!

Silly bunners...


----------



## JadeIcing

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *Bassetluv wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Yofi. Headfirst in the toilet. Underwater. And stuck.
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> and still yet more...
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> Sorry - but I just couldn't help it!
Click to expand...

That is my reaction. I can not believe that!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

This pic of Yofi is adorable!! 






Who wouldn't want to snuggle up on the couch with him? Lol. 

WOW! Im surprised at how soundly he sleeps! Lol. I can't even open Mississippi's door without him jolting from his sleep and sauntering over to see if I have any goodies for him! Lol.

I think I need to update Sippers blog! lol. 

Emily


----------



## kherrmann3

Any new Yofi antics?


----------



## Bassetluv

Well, no new antics since the porcelain diving incident :foreheadsmack:but lookit who's waiting for SantaPaws:


----------



## wabbitmom12

"Dear Santapaws....I've been a VERRRRY GOOD boy all year long!"


----------



## SOOOSKA

Great picture Di. 

Geez I can't believe I missed the Yofi/Toilet story. Poor Yofi, that's why I insist we leave our toilet seat down cause Daisy Maewanders intoour main bathroom to see what she can get into.

What does Preparation H do? Buttercup has a littlewarty type thingy on one of his ears. I wonder if it would be good for it.

Susan


----------



## kherrmann3

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> Well, no new antics since the porcelain diving incident :foreheadsmack:but lookit who's waiting for SantaPaws...


Maybe Santa will bring him a life jacket floaty


----------



## Bassetluv

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> "Dear Santapaws....I've been a VERRRRY GOOD boy all year long!"



:laugh:


----------



## Bassetluv

> What does Preparation H do?



Susan, I don't know the exact logistics, but recall hearing about it a long time ago...that many breeders would use it on their rabbits' sore hocks. I believe it is popular because it has great healing qualities for the skin to help prevent cracks and open sores from forming. So far Yof's feet are still red, and he has a crack in one of them, so I'm thinking I might not be applying often enough...twice a day might be better. Gonna have to be more vigilent in keeping the cage clean too, since sore hocks can get infected and then cause pretty serious problems.


----------



## Bassetluv

> Maybe Santa will bring him a life jacket floaty



Oh, I hope not. I don't want His Royal Hareness to be reminded of the Great Diving Fiasco of '08, which was my fault. And give a Yofi a reason to say "It wasn't me, it was YOU" and he'll always be looking for payback.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Yofi payback? I can't believe it! Not sweet litttle Yofi.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

Oh my goodness! 
Where is our weekly Yofi fix!?! It must be coming soon, I'm sure! :stikpoke

:wiggleEmily


----------



## Bassetluv

Rule number 293 in all manners of bunnykeeping:

*Never ever attempt to apply medication to a rabbit's foot directly after putting up a (live) Christmas tree.

* Alas, I broke this well-hidden (yet common-sensed) rule on Monday evening. After struggling for approximately an hour, attempting to put up a most beautiful Christmas tree in the living room, I discovered that my hands had become understandably sticky. I had prided myself on being fortunate enough to locate a tree vendor (Christmas tree brokesperson? Tree pusher? Fir breeder?) this year who was actually selling fresh-cut fir trees. I walked the lot for about 25 minutes with my 10-yr-old niece, Emily, searching for the perfect tree for my home. And at last (after stumbling across an x-rated scene involving the tree seller's two rather amorous dogs, upon which my niece squealed with delight and shouted at the top of her healthy lungs, "Omigosh! LOOK AT WHAT THOSE TWO DOGS ARE DOING!!") I found the tree. So we crammed all 8 feet or so of it into my sister's car trunk - a Honda Civic - (which was feat dubious enough for its own post, btw) and brought it to my place.

Later that evening I took on the dubious task of mounting this magnificent tree in place. Trusted hacksaw in hand, I trimmed a bottom 3 inches or so from the trunk, then proceeded to place the tree in its alloted stand. (Ever see a woman under 5 ft tall try and maneuver an 8-ft tree on her own? Could've been great fodder for a Saturday Night Live skit, had cameras been rolling.) I pushed and shoved, lifted and cursed, fought back at the prickly branches that slapped me in the face, until at last the tree stood proudly in the corner. And I must say, it's pretty impressive. It was worth the temporary fight with nature, the minute tree scratches, and breaking into a sweat. And the best thing of all about this tree: it's fresh. Unlike those that are cut whilst in a Canadian heat wave in mid-August or September, when the only things on our minds are enjoying a large Iced Capp at the nearest Timmy's, this one was cut just a day or two prior to my purchasing it. And because I have never actually had to erect a Christmas tree of such freshness before, I seriously underestimated the side effect: sticky, sappy fir-hands syndrome. So I headed to the bathroom and washed...and scrubbed...and scoured...and washed again...until I was certain that most of the sap had indeed, been removed. And it was while undergoing this post- tree-erecting ritual that I realized Yofi had not yet had his feetsies medicated.

So off I went again, this time with Preparation-H set in place and paper towel tucked under one arm, to get my boy. I picked him up from his cage and placed him on my lap in the bathroom. Darn...hair began sticking to my fingers. So I shook and rubbed, as much as I could with a Yofi waiting anxiously on my lap, then decided to get down to business and worry about the details later.

I took one of the paper towels that was soaked in water and soap and washed The Boy's feet. No problem. Then I grabbed the dry paper towel and unfurled a sheet to dry his now wet hoofers. I rubbed and patted his hinders dry, and went to set the paper towel down.

The sheet stuck to my hand like a fly to flypaper. 

So I shook and rubbed, cursed a bit and tore at it, and finally most came off. A few of my fingers were now lined with bits of white, making it appear as though I was getting ready to head off to my first white-gloved catillion, but for the most part the towel was successfully extruded.

Next, off came the cap for the Prep-H. It stuck to a finger. I shook and it flew to one side of the sink. No worries. I removed some of the contents from the tube and succeeded in rubbing the stuff all over the red (angry) parts of Yofi's hocks. The Boy sat there calmly and let out an exaggerated sigh, obviously having come to the conclusion that his mom is some kind of demented human who has a lagomorphian foot fetish.

By now of course, Di's Murphyslaw came into effect. My nose began to itch. I swiped at it furiously with my arm, trying desperately to find one area that did not host a stray Yofi hair...but the more I tried, the more I caused the itch to flare up. Hairs were getting up my nostrils, on my face, all over my skin...I finally gave up and tried to ignore it. (This, I am convinced, is one of a rabbit's many ways to get payback whenever they have to go through something they do not like; they have perfected the talent of explosive shedding.)

Anyway, once I had finished treating Yofi's feet, I wiped my fingers with more paper towel to try and remove some of the left-over Prep-H. It stuck to my skin tenaciously, wrapping tiny pieces of paper towel sheetlets all over the back of my hand and all ten fingers. Again, another fight, wrestling with paper, cursing it into submission while still balancing a large Yofi on my lap. The towel gave in at last, and I was free. 

So I stood up and placed (a now squiggly, 'letmeegoletmeegoLETMEEGO!!!!') Yofi on the floor. He shook his feet, looked back at me with a 'I can't believe I even live here' type of expression, then scurried off to complain to Anna. Then I looked down at my hands. Fur gloves, permanently glued into place, adorned them. White hair of the finest variety took the place of my once human skin. Had I decided to venture out to the store at that moment I'm sure no one would even have noticed. Heck, I'd probably even get an admirer or two asking where I managed to buy such lovely mohair gloves. So I rushed over to the sink, hairy palms grasping the faucets, and diligently scrubbed and scoured once more. And FINALLY, I managed to remove all evidence of hair (hare) from myself. For the rest of the evening my skin still stuck in spots, fingers adhered to one another and I avoided anything that sported indoor coats, lest I continue to be a magnet to their fur. And the next day at work all was back to normal...until I found three stray Yofi hairs stuck to my wrist. 

And you guys thought Clark Griswold had it rough.


----------



## kherrmann3

Happy Holidays! Gotta love this season!


----------



## LuvaBun

:roflmao:
Ahhh, I needed that laugh . You describe the events so well, it's like being there.

And hey, waddya mean by washing off the fur mitts???? Those gloves were Yofi's present to ya :biggrin2:

Jan


----------



## JadeIcing

:shock::biggrin2:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

:biggrin2::laugh:

That is so funny! lol! At least you will be warned for next Christmas...or when you take the tree down!! lol. 

Emily


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Brown jersey work gloves to keep sap off Bassetluv = $0.99

Getting the Yofi story after Bassetluv doesn't use the gloves = Priceless


----------



## kherrmann3

At least it was only his fur that was stuck to you. Imagine if the whole Yofi got stuck?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

:laugh:I needed the laugh! Thanks. You are very gifted at writing.


----------



## Bassetluv

LOL...thanks everyone! I enjoy sharing Yofi's (mis)adventures here. Gives me a chance to practice writing - though I tend to be so critical of myself, I will go back and read something I wrote and notice 20 or 30 errors, or things I'd love to change. 

I wanted to post this now, in case I get busy and forget....Yofi wanted to wish everyone here a very Merry Christmas (well, with some urging from me ). I hope everyone's holiday is joyous and merry and full of love, hopes, and dreams for the upcoming year. And Yofi et al. send out wishes for abundance of food, tons of craisins, andnose scritches (and plenty of opportunity for stealing fud when their human isn't looking) to every bunny here. 

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!

(Maybe I shoulda posted this in the main forum...)


----------



## Haley

Sooo cute! Merry Christmas Yofi!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Merry Chistmas Di, Yofi and Anna.

My Goodness Yofi is such a good boy posing for Mommie.

Susan


----------



## Faith.Dungy

Oh I love those EARS! For some reason I just love long floppy ears on a bunny. Yofi makes a great reindeer. MERRY CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh, that picture is just priceless 

Have a wonderful Christmas Di, Yofi and Anna - thanks for all the smiles in 2008 

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year! 

Dave, Karen and the herd!

P.S. Thank you for sharing Yofi's adventures! If you put together a book one day of Yofi's life,I would buy it in a heartbeat! I would even pay extra to get an autographed copy.


----------



## LuvaBun

*Wabbitdad12 wrote:*


> P.S. Thank you for sharing Yofi's adventures! If you put together a book one day of Yofi's life,I would buy it in a heartbeat! I would even pay extra to get an autographed copy.


Autographed by Di - or Yofi??? 

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Thank you for sharing Yofi's adventures! If you put together a book one day of Yofi's life,I would buy it in a heartbeat! I would even pay extra to get an autographed copy.
> 
> 
> 
> Autographed by Di - or Yofi???
> 
> Jan
Click to expand...


*BOTH OF COURSE*!

Dave


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

What a great Xmas picture of Yofi!

Very Merry Christmas, Di, Yofi & Anna!

Emily


----------



## wabbitmom12

Merry Christmas...and looking forward to more Yofi antics in the New Year!!


----------



## Bassetluv

Many thanks to all who posted wishes for a wonderful Christmas, and I hope you all had a joyous holiday as well! (And thanks very much for the compliments on the Yofi stories I've posted; I take that as very high praise...though as you all know, of course, there would be no stories without His Royal Hareness providing the groundwork. ) I've just spent the past half-hour copying Yofi-tales from here, so if ever I do become motivated enough to clean them up and edit a bit, maybe they will live on somewhere...

Christmas at my house was very crowded for the past four days, having to squeeze two extra bodies (my son and his girlfriend) into an already cramped abode. But the cramping was more than worth it. Everyone had a wonderful time, and yesterday I once again said goodbye to my son as he headed back home to Toronto. Now it seems all too quiet, even with a Yofi in residence. Anna and the Yofster did have to spend much of it confined unfortunately - more for their safety than anyone else's, as access to exposed wiring was all too tempting with the Christmas tree setup, and with extra people in the house, an unsupervised rabbit or two could easily slip past and get an unexpected shock. However, they did still have access to the kitchen as well as their room, and Yofi took full advantage of coming out and mingling with the rest of the folk. He seemed to take to Brooke, my son's girlfriend, following her about and constantly pleading ("They never feed me here, honest"). Stephen, my son, was a bit more apprehensive of Yofi's presence, as previous rabbits in my life seem to have not taken a liking to him...Rufus, for instance, a little dwarf mix I had, would nip Stephen every time he went near him, and would actually seek out his shoes and unceremoniously urinate on or in them. So Stephen admired Yofi from a bit of a distance, until the day before he left...then he finally gave in and approached Yof a bit tentatively...and the Yofster looked at him, reached over and gave him bunny kisses all over his hand.  Anna too, enjoyed having company here, though she refused to leave the confines of the rabbit room. After all, hardwood floors ARE beneath the dignity of a female lago-queen to trod upon, are they not? A slip or two of the hind end would be rather embarrassing, and Anna would never subject herself to such a display in front of witnesses. So she remained in their room, but every time someone would venture past the doorway she'd make a beeline for them, fully expecting nose rubs and scritches. And she always got them.

The only Yofi-related event that took place was a brief one that occured on the 24th. We (humans) were sitting in the kitchen talking, and Yofi - ever the attention-seeker - heard our voices and came ambling out, long ears trailing behind him as he went from one person to the next, obviously attempting to get in on the discussion at hand. However, when no one paid him heed, he disappeared quietly into the shadows unnoticed. At that point I should have realized His Hareness was up to Something, but my guard was down. Sure enough, moments later we all heard a muffled scuffling sound, as though something was being yanked away. I turned and heard a *thunk*, and then all three of us saw a blur...an orange-and-white flash of fur and ears darted past us and out of the kitchen...but I did manage to notice that the blur was carrying something blue in it's ample maw of a mouth. So I ran after him, yelling, "Yofi, NO!!" even though I had yet to determine just what it was he had stolen. Even carrying the loot however, he proved to be faster than me, and the chase led me all the way into the rabbit room and into the rabbits' cage. There, Yofi finally dropped his cargo, though not on purpose; it had snagged on the edge of the litter box as he attempted to haul it up to the safety of the bunny shelf within their crate. So I followed him on hands and knees, snatching the treasured loot from where it had fallen, only to discover just what The Boy had taken: A box of charcoal filters for the fish aquarium. 

Now, why had he wanted this particular item? I believe it was all a ploy. Yofi hadn't exactly wanted filters - unless he'd become more eco-aware and decided that his and Anna's water needed to be more purified. No, I think this was his way of gaining attention. Since it had been exactly 22.34 minutes since anyone had ooooohed and aaaawed over the Yofster, he decided to take matters into his own hands and draw the focus back to him, Yofi-style.

I have to give The Boy credit; his plan worked.


----------



## kherrmann3

How funny! I've heard of rabbits stealing some things, like clothes/towels/paper bags, but never fish tank cartridges! Funny bunny! My little guy likes to steal my stapler and hide it under the bed. No idea why... Maybe it's for attention, like Yofi. I bet that the whole scene was hilarious!


----------



## wabbitmom12

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> Anna too, enjoyed having company here, though she refused to leave the confines of the rabbit room. After all, hardwood floors ARE beneath the dignity of a female lago-queen to trod upon, are they not? A slip or two of the hind end would be rather embarrassing, and Anna would never subject herself to such a display in front of witnesses. So she remained in their room, but every time someone would venture past the doorway she'd make a beeline for them, fully expecting nose rubs and scritches. And she always got them.


Of course! Give her some nose rubs and scritchies for me too!


----------



## wabbitmom12

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> Now, why had he wanted this particular item? I believe it was all a ploy. Yofi hadn't exactly wanted filters - unless he'd become more eco-aware and decided that his and Anna's water needed to be more purified. No, I think this was his way of gaining attention. Since it had been exactly 22.34 minutes since anyone had ooooohed and aaaawed over the Yofster, he decided to take matters into his own hands and draw the focus back to him, Yofi-style.
> 
> I have to give The Boy credit; his plan worked.


Well, the World revolves around The Yofi, right?! Funny bunny boy.:bunny24


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Cute, cute, freakin cute story of the Yofster!


----------



## Bassetluv

Well, I've seen strange sights in the past, especially dealing with a certain rabbit who resides in this household (no names, no names), and tonight was one of the funnier ones. Not quite ranking up there with the rabbit walking the kitchen cart to his room, but this one gave me a chuckle nonetheless.

First I have to note that Mr. Helpshimself was at it once again a little while ago. I was sitting at the computer typing, when I heard a soft munching sound behind me. I turned around and there he was, head shoved into a leftover box of Christmas chocolates I'd inadvertently left on the sofa, and was helping himself to a treat. Cripes, I thought, just what I need...a Yofi wired to the eyeballs on sugar (not to mention how bad it would be for him to digest the stuff, a Yofi on a chocolate high would be very scary indeed). So I snatched the box away from him, whereupon he shot me a rather nasty glare and huffed out of the room. All chocolates are still firmly in place, nestled in their respective slots, but one now sports a telltale imprint of rabbit incisors.

I should have known, though, that this would not be the only theft of the evening. Roughly ten minutes later The Boy crept silently back into the living room. I was still at the computer and I mightn't have even noticed his presence, except his rather obvious sudden dash for the kitchen gave him away. Something was protruding rather ominously from his mouth, and at first I wasn't sure what he had now snagged. So I hightailed it after him, and after running in circles (three times!) around the kitchen table as he darted back and forth between the chairs in his effort to lose me, I finally managed to block his escape just as he made one last lunge toward the safety of his own room. And what did he have in his little rabbitine possession? Dangling from that theiving maw was something cylindrical in shape, white, fuzzy...

Yofi had stolen my cat's Christmas present...a catnip toy in the shape of a cigar. Not only did he look ridiculous doing his lagomorph version of W.C. Fields...cigar dangling from one corner of his opulent mouth....but he refused to give up this latest treasure. I tugged and yanked, and he tugged and yanked back. He was as stubborn as a seasoned smoker who protests vehemently in giving up the habit. In the end I was the victor, finally managing to extract the catnip cigar from this stubborn boy's clutches...but I am afraid this may be the start of a nightmare. I can just see it now: having to locate and sign Yofi up for the next meeting of Catnip's Anonymous. He will be the only presence at the meeting not able to speak 'kitty', but then, addictions have a universal language anyway, and I'm sure his complaints would come through loud and clear.

Come to think of it, it's really a good thing The Boy does not speak human, otherwise I might some day be at the recieving end of a visit from Bunny Welfare Services, demanding to know why I never feed the poor waif, never give him treats, and never ever let him do anything he wants. 

Oh, the pain of being a neglected rabbit. :foreheadsmack:

And here's a picture of Yofi, of course with tongue dangling for all to see. Can one _ever_ have a photo of a Yofi without that attitude being in the pic as well? sheesh


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Silly boy!


----------



## kherrmann3

You NEED to put all of your Yofi antics into a book! Us rabbit people would go nuts over it! :biggrin2: I mean, just the toilet-diving incident is gold!


----------



## JadeIcing

I think everyone needs a bunny like Yofi. So when do we get the 2009 blog?


----------



## LuvaBun

YOFI!!! You is rabbit. You is NOT cat 

Yofi stories just kill me . Nice to know our boy hasn't chosen to give up his antics as a New Year resolution 

Jan


----------



## TreasuredFriend

Kinda bouncin' off of K's post above...

Seriously, D, a Yofi 2010 Calendar. (A belated 2009 edition?) 

Wouldn't that be awesome? ! ? Would his celebrity highness want too much in royalties?

An RO-helper YOFI Calendar adding his antics tips to bunnies who need mentoring.
Maybe some donations to RO Forum for sales, if Yofi would be agreeable?

:biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom

My family always knows when there is a new Yofi story 'cause I make them listen as I read it aloud - usually breaking up into laughter halfway through since I've already read the story a bunch of times already...

I just adore Yofi - he can always come live here if you need a break. Zeus might even share his harem (not).


----------



## Bassetluv

I really like the calendar idea! Though with Yofi, if he ever saw it his head would swell exactly 3.68 sizes.  And I'd love to see an RO bunny calendar; I'd buy one in a heartbeat!

LOL Peg, if Yofi and Zeus met I fear there'd be some sort of apocolyptic event...like a vacuumous black hole spinning a violent vortex of ears and feetz. It'd be a match rivalling that of Darth Vader meeting Obi-wan, light sabers blazing and humming in tune with ginormous kicks and spins. Either that or Yofi'd try to lick Zeus to death with his most heinous of weapons, the Yofi-tongue.


----------



## Aina

Wow! This is always so funny! You really make all of this into a book and get it published. You are such a good writer and Yofi is such an entertaining subject, lol.


----------



## Bassetluv

Well, my plan was to sneak in here at lunchtime and post a few more pictures, but just realized I haven't uploaded them to Photobucket yet. And since I'm at work, I can't access them from home.:foreheadsmack:



In the meantime, I also wanted to say I'm worried about Yofi. His sore hocks flared up a week or so ago and one foot was bleeding. I've been cleaning and treating them twice a day, changing the cage daily, and this morning I moved one of the pieces of vet bedding from a cage shelf and put it on the floor of the cage, in front of the hay rack (they love to pee in that one spot whilst munching, so the mat there gets pretty damp). I hauled Kaya's old dog bed up from the basement and put it on the shelf so Yofi would have an even cushier place to rest...it's at least 4" thick; hopefully it'll survive their constant digging.

Yofi's still eating, still runs around, but he doesn't run around quite as much, and he 'sits' more than usual....he's a wee bit 'off'.Sohis feet are obviously bothering him. I've made an appt with his vet, but unfortunately can't get him in until Monday evening - and that's if I can find some way to get him there. This guy is one of the only good rabbit vets in the city and not long after he neutered Yofi he moved to Orleans, which is waaay out at the far east part of the city, much further from me than he used to be. Dang. I want him to check Yofi for any signs of infection - external and internal - and help me out, because I really don't like the look of the boy's feet. 

At any rate, it's continued treatment until Monday, and then we'll see what Dr. Auger thinks. Please cross your fingers for Yofi's feetz....:nerves1


P.S.Sorry it's such alate response, but thank you Aina...


----------



## SOOOSKA

Ahh poor Yofi, i hope his Feetzs get better soon. What are you putting on the feet Di?

I noticed Buttercup has a little red spot on one of his feet. I do have some Bag Balm, not sure if that will work though.

Susan


----------



## Bassetluv

Hi Susan! 

I've been bathing his poor red feet with mild soap (Dove) and water, drying them and then applying a layer of Polysporin followed by Bag Balm. I first noticed the sores on Yofi's feet some time ago and treated them, and mistakenly thought he had healed well so ended the treatment. Then (big mistake) I never really re-checked his feet again until a week or two ago and was shocked to see that one was bleeding and both were very red.The redness isstraight up the bottoms of both feet, so I'm quite concerned. Anna's feet look fine...but then again, she doesn't carry the weight that Yofi does - he looks to be a healthy weight, not carrying extra, but he's a big bunny - and she also was never in the habit of WHUMPHING her feet the way Yofi will. He also had the bad habit of sitting in the litter box too (I've since purchased litter boxes with grids on top), and the mat on the bottom of their cage gets wet daily from urine...their place to munch on hay and pee. :?I do suspect that the biggest contributing factors are Yofi's size, perhaps the fact that he'shoused indoors (in looking up sore hocks I've discovered that a big contributor to the condition - aside from dirty housing and/or wire cage bottoms, both of whichused to get thefull blame - is keeping arabbit indoors)and genetics...the breeder I got him from no longer has English lops, I believe; he removed them from his website a few months after I got Yofi, and when I tried contacting him once he didn't respond, which makes me wonder if the whole line didnt' have issues.

Anyway, poor Yofi is so patient....well, once he gets in his mandatory grunt and full-forced kick as I place him in my lap for footbaths, of course. Once settled in hislies there quietly on his back the entire time, grinding his teeth furiously as A)I'm sure it hurts, and B) he hates being on his back. If he gets REALLY mad at me he will grab my jacket once I'm finished and chomp it hard, then he's over his 'mad' and goes back to Anna (only to return to me 5 minutes later for a massage). 

I just feel so badly for him right now, and am hoping I haven't done anything to contribute to the sores.


*oops, meant to say that yes, Bag Balm is supposed to work quite well for sore hocks, so definitely give it a try. A lot of people swear by it. I've also heard that 'New Skin' is very good for protecting their feet if the sores aren't cracked...if the skin is red but not open anywhere. It provides a protective layer that cushions their feet somewhat, and supposedly helps keep dirt and bacteria away. I haven't seen any of that around here (have seen it on the 'net) but can't use it on Yofi anyway because his heels have cracked.

And one other thing that I want to discuss with the vet...everywhere I've read or asked people, they say it's essential to bath the feet well and keep applying antibiotic ointment 2-3 times a day until the condition clears up...yet the other day I ran across a chapter in a book (online, could only view one page as a preview) that said sometimes aggressively treating the feet like that can exacerbate the condition instead of help. 

I'd love to get a copy of the book; it's a veterinary journal called "The 5-minute " somethingorother (I've bookmarked it somewhere). This particular one focuses mainly on ferrets and rabbits. If I find the full name I'll post it; maybe some forum members here have it (pricey book though; cheapest copy I could see was around $80.00).


----------



## LuvaBun

Aww. the poor Yofster . Sore hocks are such a nuisance. My first rabbit, Fudge, (a Rex) suffered with sore hocks, and they are a nightmare to heal.

Don't blame yourself for them, though. Yofi is a big boy, and I definately don't think the thumping will help the matter - silly boy!

Will be thinking of you, and hoping Yofi does OK. Not sure about aggressive treatment making matters worse :?

Jan


----------



## Bassetluv

Thanks Jan...it's been so many years since I've ever had a rabbit with sore hocks that I honestly don't even remember how I treated it on my previous bunny (we're talking 30 years ago). I don't recall how long it took to clear the rabbit's feet up, or how mild or severe it even was. 

So it's all new to me again. Well, Yof's been resting his feet since I got home...stretched out on the dog bed in his cage. He still has a healthy appetite, but just isn't himself. Too quiet; makes me worry. But at least his feet are getting rest.

As much as I've gone on about how much trouble The Boy is always causing, having him this quiet is disheartening. I looked in on him a few moments ago and was going to do his feet but he and Anna just look too comfortable to disturb; both are stretched out on the dog pillow. I'll prepare his feetz bath a bit later this evening. 

**I forgot, if you don't mind my asking...how severe did your bunny's sore hocks get? And how did you treat it?


----------



## wabbitmom12

ray: Praying for Yofi's footsies! Poor li'l boy.


----------



## Bassetluv

He finally came out of his room a while ago and was hopping around, but rather tentatively. He's shifted his weight slightly to the front of his feet and hops a bit wonky. 

I don't have 'official' painkillers, but gave Yofi some baby aspirin about 15 minutes ago. It used to help ease Raph's pain in his legs, so hopefully will help him too. I'm glad I had that dog pillow stored away, as he likes to stretch out on it...so that might encourage him to rest his feet. When he goes to the vet I'll see if the vet can trim his claws just a bit shorter. I trim them but - to me - it looks like they're cut not far from the quick, and the claws still look a bit long. I hate not having an accessible rabbit dr close by, and having to wait for appointments.

Ugh...I didn't sleep at all last night, not even half an hour, thinking about Yofi. Guess I'd better get to bed and try to sleep tonight.

Thanks for your prayers wabbitmom...I know Yofi hears them.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Poor Yofi! I hope his feetz get better soon, all I have ever done is apply antibiotic ointment. I put some on my buns feet put some cotton balls over the ouchy and wrapped them up with this clingy gauze the hospitals use on you after you give blood etc,.


----------



## Bassetluv

Hey wabbitdad...

Honestly, I'm worried sick about Yofi right now. I have been having a hard time getting him in to the vet (no transportation, vet doesn't take appts on the weekend). Last week I managed to get an appt for him for tonight, but his feet don't look good at all. I've been treating them twice a day, washing them in warm soapy water and applying antibiotic cream along with Bag Balm...have been washing everything in the rabbits'cage daily, have bought cushioning to go under the floor mat, placed the vet bedding on the floor so Yof doesn't have to go up on the shelving, placed his hay on the floor so he doesn't have to be sitting to reach it, been cleaning the litter boxes daily (tho they have grids on them so the rabbits don't sit in soiled litter), etc. But Yofi's feet now have developed infection (minor swelling in one spot on one foot, large swelling in one spot on the other foot). He still hops around, but not nearly as much because his feet hurt, and he has shifted his weight to his toes. His appetite was going down so I began offering more of his 'treats' to keep it up (oats, banana, etc.) and today he seemed to be eating more heartily...but this is extremely worrisome.

I'm just praying the vet will be able to successfully treat the infection, and am hoping it is contained to the tissue and hasn't gone deeper. LOL...I also just found out that my ride to the vets tonight (via my brother) is only one way...he isn't planning on taking me back home. So I've been scrambling to get transport after the appt as well. Not so worried about that though, as it'll work out...just very upset over Yofi right now.

Thanks wabbitdad, and everyone...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

:hug::heartbeat:Here are a bunch of hugsfor you and Yofi!


----------



## LuvaBun

Thinking of you, Di. Let us know how the vet visit goes.

Poor Yofi 

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3

Aww, I'm sorry that Yofi's feetz are hurtin'. Good luck at the vet. Keep us updated!


----------



## Bassetluv

Finally back from the vet. Good news....the vet believes there isn't any infection; it's inflammation of Yofi's feet. (Thank God for that!) I thought they were badly infected because they swelled up on each foot, right in the center, and they looked (look) terrible. He hasn't been able to put much weight on them at all, has been lethargic and lying around. However, after the vet examined Yofi he said that he's seen much worse cases of sore hocks that have recovered nicely. 

The challenge is going to be providing Yofi with surfaces soft enough to accomodate him. Carpet can aggrevate the condition...any hard surface can. He has a dog bed and vet bedding to lie on, but I can't make his whole room soft. And confining Yofi to the rabbits' cage until he heals would be a major challenge too, as he _hates_ being locked up. (As the vet said, if Yofi is goiing to make a huge fuss if he's confined, then it would be defeating the purpose to do so.) 

Yofi received an injection of Metacam for pain while he was there, and omigod...ever since I brought him home he's been trying to make up for lost badness, I swear...he's trying to get into/eat/otherwise destroy everything in his path. Getting him to be quiet is going to be a HUGE undertaking. He's actually acting like a Yofi again! He'll be on Metacam for the next 10 days, and he has a special foot cream to help take the inflammation down and soothe the tissues. 

It's such an enormous relief to find out The Boy's sore hocks aren't as bad as I'd originally thought. Doesn't mean they're in great shape, but I was so afraid of the worst - especially how they looked, and how miserable he's been these past few days - that this is a welcome diagnosis. So now it's on to getting him 100% better. 

Thanks to everyone for asking about Yof, and sending good wishes...it has been so welcome, as this has been so worrying. Anyway, here's a couple of pics I took after getting back home; Yofi on my lap and _reeeeeeally_ wanting to get down (though it doesn't show in the photos), and one of what his poor sore feetz look like (and that photo also doesn't capture how bad they look 'in person').


----------



## kherrmann3

Aww! Those are some sore-looking Yofi feetz! No wonder he hasn't been himself! I guess the Metacam is his way of making up for lost naughtiness! Have fun!


----------



## wabbitmom12

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> He's actually acting like a Yofi again!


Yay! Go, Yofi, go! :bunnydance:

It's so much more worrisome when they just lay there, isn't it?

Just like kids...if they don't wantto play, and just want to lay on the couch or in bed...you know they're REALLY sick!


----------



## LuvaBun

Glad to hear that Yofi is feeling more like his mischievous self again .

Ouchie - they do look really sore. I hope the foot cream helps heal it. So difficult, when he's on his feet most of the time.

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

There's a great rabbit spa here in Elkhart, Indiana the Yofster can come to while he heals up, its free! even includes two dogs he can traumatize!

I am so glad he is better!


----------



## TreasuredFriend

LOL wabbitdad. :yeahthat:

Those are seriously sore foot spots. Get well Yofi and let your Anna & mum serve your food dishes while you recuperate. 

:nurse: :sunshine::nod


----------



## BSAR

Poor Yofi I hope his feet get better quick!!

I like the idea of having a Yofi Calendar and book!


----------



## Bassetluv

I posted this in Raph's old thread but thought I'd put it here too:

I do believe Raph was watching over Yofi recently. Yof's feet were a mess last weekend; they had developed sore hocks and then became swollen...they were soft with two large masses in the center of each foot. I've seen infection in rabbits before, and this definitely looked like infection. I'd been treating them twice a day for almost two weeks but his feet just seemed to be getting worse, and I couldn't get him in to see the vet until Monday evening. So on the weekend I did a lot of praying, and Raph suddenly appeared in my mind...so I prayed to him too, to help Yofi's feet.

Monday morning I treated Yof's feet before going to work and thought, 'They seem different somehow'. Monday evening took him to the vets, and I was shocked. The vet examined him and said, 'There's no infection here...it's just irritation and inflamation. If there had been infection his feet would have been swollen and soft to the touch; you would have been able to leave an 'impression' in the area had you pushed on it'. Well, that's exactly how Yofi's feet _had_ appeared...until Monday. But at the vet's the area was firm and raised, like callouses, no softness whatsoever, no cracks and bleeding as there had been a couple of days prior. 

Was it the power of prayer (mine as well as others here)? Or the continued treatment that caused the sudden change? Or...did Raph somehow have something to do with it?

I think it was probably all three...but I somehow suspect Raph had a huge paw in it. 

*******************************************************************

Honestly, if you believe in the power of prayer as I do, I'd say this was a bit of a mini-miracle. The last photo I took of Yofi's feet look bad, but that's nothing compared to how they were a few days before we got to the vet's. The swelling was enormous, and the 'soft, squishy spots' on each foot had begun in the center of each (with a ring of white, dead-looking skin where it began on one of the feet). The swelling had started to extend to the side of one foot as well; the skin was blood red and there had been some bleeding. To have it all disappear so suddenly like that - Sunday night it was still red and grossly swollen, and Yof was lethargic - was amazing. 

And it looks like I don't have to worry too much about his antics either. Yofi's no longer lethargic, his appetite is once again huge, but other than the evening when we came home from the vet's and he transformed into The Bunnygizer, he's settled down. I've been treating his feet twice daily for a few weeks now, and when I do, he rests on my lap on the sofa while I treat them. Well, now he seems to have declared the sofa as officially his. Every evening now after I do his feet, Yofi runs away in a feigned snit, then returns five minutes later. And he spends the rest of the evening stretched out on the sofa, lazing about and falling asleep, waking up and grooming, then back to dreams again. He literally stays there for hours, and last evening quietly made his way over to me and snuggled next to my body. Anna is now forced to come into the living room (and thus has to cross the dreaded land of hardwood flooring) to see him. And I thought The Boy was spoiled before...:rollseyes

I'll try and post some pics of His Hareness tonight when I'm home. 

LOL wabbitdad...Yofi would definitely love your suggestion! A rabbit spa? He'd be in bunnay heaven...especially if it came with complimentary dogs to traumatize. Throw in a cat or two as well, and he'd never leave!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> LOL wabbitdad...Yofi would definitely love your suggestion! A rabbit spa? He'd be in bunnay heaven...especially if it came with complimentary dogs to traumatize. Throw in a cat or two as well, and he'd never leave!


I didn't know he like to traumatize cats too! Why yes, I just happen to have 2 catshe can set straight!:biggrin2:


----------



## LuvaBun

I am SO happy to hear that Yofi's feet have improved so much. And hey - if he has to put up with the treatments, then he deserves to own the sofa 

Jan


----------



## wabbitmom12

:happyrabbit:Yay!! I'm glad Yofi is feeling better. Give him a nice ear rub for me!


----------



## Bassetluv

DANG...*YOFI!*

The Boy's feetz are still recovering, still sore, and so what does he do? For some reason a few moments ago he got upset - has some sort of bug up his bunny bum over something - so he ran out to the kitchen and began WHUMPING his hinders on the hardwood floor! The whumps were a bit muffled as he can't stomp properly, but gee whiz Yofi...your FEETZ!:foreheadsmack: So now I have a PO'd bunny draped over my lap so he doesn't keep stamping his sores like a two-yr-old having a hissy fit.

Oh, and I put extra cushioning all through the rabbits' cage (soft thick blanket, removed the top shelf and put the vet bedding on the floor, added padding under the mat that was on the cage floor, put the dog cushion in front of the cage), and guess what this has triggered. The two of them - Yofi and Anna both - are now using the entire room as their litter box. :X Guess they don't like 'change'.

Will post a few Yofi-pics tomorrow. Right now I have to soothe some ruffled bunny fur, even though I have no idea what he was mad about. Maybe he just felt he wasn't getting enough attention or something....

And thanks for all the yays for him everyone! wabbitmom, you're so right...when they suddenly become quiet and aren't themselves, ewwww, what an awful feeling it is. You truly do know when a Yofi is sick if he isn't running around and causing chaos _somewhere_. (And wabbitdad...oh yes, Yofi is notorious for kitty-wrangling. If Fritz wanders into his room without permission, he is risking a major bunny-slam in the side (no teefs, just a huge *suggestion* via body check to get the heck out of there). When Tasha was still alive Yofi was really mean to her...charging at her suddenly without warning. Mind you, that was kind of funny to watch though; a 12-lb bunny attacking a 3-1/2 lb kitty, only to be belted across the face by one of Tasha's big ol' ballcatcher mitts - she was a polydactyl cat, so those extra toes came in handy.)

Yep, Yofi officially owns my raggedy old sofa now.  (I'll post some pics tomorrow to prove it.)

And ear rubs are definitely administered. (Even if he has been giving me heart attacks lately.):biggrin2:


----------



## Becca

Awwh I can't wait till tomorrow for Yofi Pics


----------



## Bassetluv

As promised, a few Yofi pics. Most of them were taken in his now most-favorite spot...the sofa. Ever since I started treating The Boy's feetz, he began chillin' on the sofa instead of in his room. So here he is, lounging as only a Yofi can lounge...

Studmuffin





"Mr. DeMille, I'm ready for my closeup"





Infamous Yofi pose (with a heck of a pout thrown in)





Ol' PointyHead





YofiPose





Waving to his fans





Anudder closeup





Brief schnooz under the sofa, instead of on top





Lookit the size of those (sore) FEETZ!





Sofa flawp





Doing his part to conserve energy...Yofi the Draft Muffler





"Roll over...roll over..."






ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ





Ear nommin'....three in a series














Cleaning owies





TOEZ!






"LLLLWWHAAAAAAHHHHH"





Lord and Master of the futon





Wif his new blankie









"Ai PPPFFFFFFTTTTTTT! in your generel direkshun!"






And finally.....


I swear, I did not set this up. The Boy was in the midst of doing a head toss and this was the result:

"HEY! Where'd everybuddy go?!"


----------



## Elf Mommy

I need an EL someday so I can looooooooooooooooooose myself in those awesome ears! Great photos!


----------



## kherrmann3

I love all of the pictures! That last one is like a little bonus for us viewers! :biggrin2: Yofi is ADORABLE! If I ever wind up with an English Lop, you can bet it's because of the Yofster!


----------



## Bassetluv

I can see it now; Yofi becoming a poster boy for E-lops everywhere:

"Pleez, pleez donate any unused karots and parslee for all uf the abandeneded and unwauntid E-lopz in teh wurld. U can send them to 

Yofi's hawse
In teh Midle uf teh Street
Ottuwaa, Canaduh
Y0F 1R0

And ai will be shur to dish...diz...destrib... giv dem all awayee to teh pore unforchunit bunnays evrywere. Thanks u."


----------



## kherrmann3

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> I can see it now; Yofi becoming a poster boy for E-lops everywhere:
> 
> "Pleez, pleez donate any unused karots and parslee for all uf the abandeneded and unwauntid E-lopz in teh wurld. U can send them to
> 
> Yofi's hawse
> In teh Midle uf teh Street
> Ottuwaa, Canaduh
> Y0F 1R0
> 
> And ai will be shur to dish...diz...destrib... giv dem all awayee to teh pore unforchunit bunnays evrywere. Thanks u.


:laugh: That's awesome!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Great pictures Di. That Yofi is adorable.

How's Anna? We need some pictures of her too.

Susan


----------



## kherrmann3

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> How's Anna? We need some pictures of her too.


Yeah! How is your helicopter-eared honey doing?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thanks for the Yofi update. I love the last photo, he has his own deflector shield! Worf, shields up!


----------



## Bassetluv

LOL...I've been so focused on Yofi lately that poor Anna hasn't had any photo ops. There's only one ('scuse me, two...I canna count ) I took of her recently, when she ventured out and joined the Yofster in his new digs (the futon in the livingroom).












Anna's doing very well these days, Susan (well, except for her occasional poopy bum, stinky thing....then she needs a butt bath). She's not as adventurous as Yofi, but she certainly is affectionate, and she's always the first to greet me in the morning when I walk into the bunny room. She's also taking great advantage of the fact that I had to 'soften' their cage...she loves snuggling on the cozy blankets.  And to my surprise (so far) neither one of them have chewed the blankets. 

Yofi, though, is becoming more of a mystery to me. Of course a few days after taking him to the vet's, he began developing something weird. (I'll take a pic at some point and post it.) His lower lip formed hard, almost crusty bumps. Now, he had something like this last year; not long after I got him he'd developed a hard, large red lump under his chin. By the time I took him to the vet it was almost gone, and the vet didn't seem concerned. And I had noticed them quite some time ago as well, but they disappeared on their own before really developing. But now they're back, so I'm putting cream on them in the hope they'll clear up. If not, another trip to the vet...(hopefully not, as it's hard for me to get out there with The Boy, and it's costly). Beats me as to what they are. Same as his feet...the sore hocks seemed to develop suddenly and very rapidly. Anna's feet, on the other hand, are absolutely fine. 

Maybe Yofi's an alien.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Anna sure is a beautiful bunny!


----------



## kherrmann3

Aww, what a cute pair! Yofi even lets Anna have the remote! What a gentleman!


----------



## Bassetluv

More Anna pics:



















































And a couple of pictures of Yofi's bumpy chin - this was hard to capture on film:
















After I took these pics and let The Boy go, he raced over to his perch and sat there like this for about 5 minutes...a Yofistatue stargazing:











weirdo....


----------



## tonyshuman

The only think I can think of for the scab on his lip is rabbit syphyllis... unless bunnies get cold sores, which would make a lot of sense. 

In any case, Anna is begging for a KISS:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Di, Anna's pictures are sweet. Boy it must be great to have to big bunnes in your house. She's such a pretty bunny.

It sure looks like her and Yofi are really "In Love".

Susan


----------



## Bassetluv

LOL tonyshuman...Anna always looks like she's begging for a kiss...it's those Annagelina Jolie lips of hers. 

It's funny, I've kind of thought Yofi has some sort of systemic *something* going on with him ever since the first bump appeared under his chin after I first got him. It also has me wondering if whatever it is - syphilis (yikes) or any other kind of disease - would be related to the problem with his feet. The sore hocks seemed to come on suddenly, progressed rapidly, and now he has huge, hard lesions on his feet that I'm treating. I'm hoping that none of it is serious enough to compromise his health permanently. 

Susan, Yofi and Anna really are inseparable. Yofi will go off on his jaunts, and if he's gone too long Anna comes looking for him even though she hates leaving the room. Whenever they're together in the bunny room they are snuggled next to one another, or grooming each other. When Yofi first had sore hocks and was in pain, he would sit quietly on one of the shelves in the cage, or huddle in a corner of the room...and I began to notice that Anna would always be next to him, her body completely wedged against his. I'd say they definitely are 'in love'. :biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3

Aww! Such kissable wittle bunneh wips! :hearts:


----------



## tonyshuman

Well rabbits can get the human cold sore virus, but it doesn't manifest as cold sores in them. The rabbit form of herpes is very uncommon. I would think syphyllis would be a lot more dramatic. What about feeding him extra high vitamin C foods this time of year? I read that can cause mouth sores in pets. If you're really concerned you could start an infirmary thread on it to see if one of our experts has seen something like it before. :?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Have you checked to see if Yofi has a can of chewing tobacco hidden somewhere? The bump might just be a dip in his mouth.


----------



## Bassetluv

That's not a bad idea...asking about this in the Infirmary. The bumps Yofi gets are very hard and they do get pronounced. The very first one he had under his chin (more the lower jaw area)a year and a half ago was quite large, but did go down on its own. I'd thought it was an infection back then, but it turned out not to be that. And since it was almost gone when he went to the vet's, the vet wasn't concerned...he suggested that it could have been a scratch or some sort of irritation. Yof did get the odd small bump on his lower lip after that, but they would be tiny, almost unnoticeable, and would go away. This 'flareup' is worse than I've seen in the past.His feet are also still showing signs of rawness, which is disappointing...I may put him back on the Bag Balm treatment once the vet cream is finished.

I do give him orange slices every so often (not for vitamin C...he just gets them because he sees me eating an orange and he pesters the @#$%@ out of me until he gets some), but am not sure whether that would be associated with this. 

And wabbitdad.....LOL!! Why oh why did I not think of that myself? Can't you just envision Yofi sitting there chewing a wad of 'tabbacky' and then hawking a big hunk of it out of the side of his mouth? Come to think of it...maybe that's not a great visual. It's the reason I never could stand seeing baseball games on tv when my brother was home. :yuck


----------



## Bassetluv

Signs that a Yofi is feeling better:

Every morning for the past couple of weeks, when I'd go and open the door to the bunny room Anna would come flying over to greet me. Yofi, on the other hand, would remain stretched out on his vet bedding, perhaps twitching a foot or an ear to let me know he was there. If he was feeling really generous, one eye might slowly blink open, peer at me with an 'oh, it's you' expression, and then slowly close. Not that I minded Yofi's nonchalance; I actually welcomed it because it meant he was staying off those ginormous sores on his hind enders. However, it did also mean that he was not feeling very well, and a not-well Yofi is not a sight I like to see.

Now as I said, this has been the scene nearly every morning for the past couple of weeks. This morning, however, was different. I woke up initially because The Dog decided she just had to go pee at 7:00. So I got up, shuffled to the back door and let her out, then returned to my nice warm bed once she was finished and pulled the covers over me. 
Ten minutes later I heard a strange sound coming from outside the bedroom. Actually it was coming from the other room...the bunny room. At first I couldn't make out what it was (being slightly hearing-impaired now means having to wear hearing aids, which can actually be convenient...not having them on means selective hearing in the presence of relatives who like to drone on...but that's a whole 'nuther story ). Anyway, I laid there for a moment and tried to listen...and I thought I recognized the sound, but wasn't sure. So I sat up, put on said listening devices, and in an instant realized I was right. 

It was Yofi, digging furiously from the inside of the rabbit room. Pre-sore foot days, this was a regular habit for him; he would decide when it was time for the rabbit room to be opened up to the rest of the world, and would dig as hard as he could in an attempt to tunnel under the door and get out, if I wasn't fast enough to open it for them. And so here he was again, digging fast and furious, determined to create an escape route through the carpet, through the hardwood flooring, and then under the door itself. So to save him the trouble of digging his way to China, I went to the rabbits' room and opened the door. 

And there he sat, Mr. See-Me-NOW!, proud as a peacock that he was up and about before me, and that he was ready for action so early in the day. Anna was still sitting next to the cage so I walked over to greet her, and then I stopped in my tracks. The cage, which had been vamped up to super-tone the cushyness factor, had - again, for the past couple of weeks - been remaining very neat and tidy. I had been relieved about it too, for it was vital for Yofi's recovery to keep the cage as clean and as soft as possible. This morning, however, was a different story. The tidy, folded, fluffy blanket which had one side anchored to the cage, the other anchored in place under the vet bedding, was now ripped completely out of place and tossed in a thankless heap in the corner. The litter box - which had pelleted litter topped with Carefresh, and plastic grids removed (as the vet feared they might be adding to Yof's sore feetz) - was completely tunneled through, it's contents spewed unceremoniously about. And the vet bedding, which offered Yofi a perfect place to relax and rest his feet, was no longer to be seen...it was no covered in a deep pile of pelleted litter, clumps of errant Carefresh, and bunny balls. And over by the door Yofi, smile on his face as big as the Cheshire Cat's, did a binkie.

The Boy is *BACK*. With a vengeance. :rollseyes

Now, his feet are an ongoing concern, and I suspect they will be for the rest of his life. The hard, raised areas that had formed in the centers of each huge hoofer have finally become softer. But they do still form cracks, and they do still get very red, sore, and sometimes even bleed. He's got a long way to go before I will feel comfortable about them, but his Yofi actions this morning have definitely lightened my worry. It's going to be a challenge, I can see, to keep things semi-orderly and clean for him, as he loves to rabbitauge anything that looks neat and tidy, but I will gladly opt for that challenge over having a Yofi who sits there morosely, looking sad and disheartened. All is not right with the world when a Yofi isn't being a Yofi, after all.


And I don't know if it's the time of year, or the fact that we're finally getting some sun at this corner of the world, but even The Dog is acting strange. Three times this morning so far she has begged and pleaded to be let outdoors, and when she comes in she goes to my bedroom window and props her chin on the sill, where she looks longingly out at the world. She wouldn't let me sleep in at all, which normally is a given on a Saturday as she usually snoozes for at least as long as me. But today, not a chance.

I think Spring Fever must be in the air.


----------



## Bassetluv

Adding on a photo of Yofi I took a while ago. He luvs his water!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

:woohoo

The Yofster is back to his normal self!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> LOL tonyshuman...Anna always looks like she's begging for a kiss...it's those *Annagelina Jolie lips of hers*.


*Good Thing you got her spayed!!!* 

:happybunny::brown-bunny:happybunny::brown-bunny :happybunny::brown-bunny


----------



## Haley

Glad to hear Yofi is feeling better! He's such a character.
If the bump(s) dont go away, I would definitly get a scraping of the area to see what youre dealing with. It could just be something fungal that needs medication. Syphillis is a possibility, but Anna would probably have it as well and it probably would have spread a lot more by now.


----------



## Bassetluv

Oh yes, he's definitely a character (cage was totally trashed _again_ this morning :X). 

The bumps are strange, because they seem to arise suddenly and then resolve themselves. The first was a lone, large lump/bump under his jaw, but by the time he went to the vet it was almost gone. Then I noticed a couple of very small ones on his chin some time ago, but they too went away. This time the outbreak was larger, still on his chin, and a small one that appeared above his upper lip as well. But they too have been clearing up (mind you, I was applying some of his foot cream to his chin, but I hadn't put any on the spot above his upper lip, and that cleared up along with the others). If ever he has to go to the vet for something else I'll discuss it with him (the vet, not Yofi ). Anna shows no signs of anything. Her only problem is poopy bum. eeeww.

I forgot to mention that Yofi gave me a bloody mouth the other day. I was putting a touch of cream on his lower lip - believe me, I was taking my fingers' lives into their own hands (so to speak) when doing so, as he HATED me touching his lip and would try to slice and dice my finger ala _Dexter_[sup]Â©[/sup] - but in the process of attempting to keep his hind end from suddenly leaping into action, I didn't watch his front feetz. The Boy suddenly flicked his left paw up at me and it caught me square in the mouth...and a moment later blood was flowing. I guess he got his point across...DON'T TOUCH THE LIPS!





> *Good Thing you got her spayed!!!*


LOL!!!! I love that! :laugh:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

LOL! Too Cute! I have the Yof on my desktop, no less, haha.


----------



## Becca

HAHA, I love that picture


----------



## Bassetluv

Sometimes one notices the strangest things...

The other evening I was channel-surfing, looking for something interesting to watch on tv, when I saw that the movie "Rain Man" was about to air on one of the more obscure stations. Since that's a film I loved in the past, I decided to watch it again. So I settled in with my popcorn and blanket, and it began.

Partway through the movie there's a scene where Raymond ('Rain Man') starts getting visibly upset when his brother Charlie - who is talking to Raymond's caretaker, Vern - begins to absentmindedly pick up books and thumb through them. Obviously the books are important to Raymond, and as Charlie picks up one, and then another, Raymond gets rather agitated. He begins pacing back and forth, back and forth, mumbling to himself...then gets louder and louder until the others in the room notice. The pacing becomes more frantic, and you can hear Raymond saying, "Uh-oh...uh-oh" as Charlie holds onto one book in particular. It finally escalates into "Uh-oh...uh-oh...UH-OH, Vern...uh-oh...VERN...V-E-R-N! He's touching it...V-E-R-N!! *VERN*!! *UH-OH*!!", spelling out Vern's nameas his fear rises.Once they realize what is upsetting him, Charlie puts the bookback on the shelfand Raymond settles down.

As I was watching this scene I thought, 'This looks familiar somehow. It reminds me of someone". Yet for the life of me I couldn't figure out who, and so I forgot about it.

Two days later. I start to clean the rabbit's cage, crawling inside to first reach the litter boxes and scoop out the messy contents. As I'm doing this Anna, who had been lying placidly in a corner, comes over to inspect. Yofi, of course, has other things on his mind and goes charging out of the room to do who-knows-what to anything that is within his reach. So Anna comes running up behind me and gives me a nudge. I ignore her and continue on, scoop in one hand and bag in the other. She nudges me again. I ignore again. Then she runs out of the cage and over to the door, looking back, watching me, as I go about my work.

Litter boxes done, Imove on to removing and replacing soiled blankets. Anna is still watching, only now she is running in little circles, darting back and forth, coming over to me, giving a nip, running away, returning...I ignore her as I'm used to her antics by now, whenever I clean the rabbits' area. I pull the soiled blanket up from the cage floor, and Anna, seeing this, runs over to the door of the room, spins in circles, goes back and forth, back and forth, back and forth...

And that's when it strikes me. Anna is my 'Rain Man'! Whenever I disrupt the inner workings of her and Yofi's love nest she gets into a tizzy, at first curious, but tension and anxiety mounting as the job continues. So this time I sat back and laughed, as I could see the resemblance so clearly now...Anna, pacing back and forth, back and forth, me touching her litter box, then touching her blankie...and she frantically begins to run about, rushing to the door where Yofi has vacated, calling (in her little bunny head), "Uh-oh...uh-oh...UH-OH, Yofi...uh-oh...YOFI...Y-O-F-I! She's touching it...Y-O-F-I!! *YOFI*!! *UH-OH*!!" 

It's funny, the things we may miss when we're not paying attention. And now I'm wondering...if I toss a pile of hay onto the floor, does she actually count each and every strand within seconds of their landing?

*"UH-OH!! Y-O-F-I!!!!!!"*


----------



## Wabbitdad12

If Anna is your rabbit rain man version, you need to figure out how to use her at a casino! a card counting rabbit they'll never suspect that!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I just hope she doesn't need to watch Jeopardy at 5 O'clock........ :shock:


----------



## LuvaBun

:weee: Yay! The Yofster is BACK!!! So pleased he is back to his mischievous ways.

And how did you manage to get too unique bunnies? Yofi At Large, and Anna, the OCD girl 

Jan


----------



## Bassetluv

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> If Anna is your rabbit rain man version, you need to figure out how to use her at a casino! a card counting rabbit they'll never suspect that!



LOL...but that only begs the question: Would we have to dress alike too? 

I can see us at the casino table now, Anna tucked under my arm, twitching her nose and saying, 

"Yes, definitely the ace. Oh yes, the ace. DEFINITElY the ace. Definitely take another card. Yes...another card, defin...oh wait...(as she spots the buffet table)...is that _PARSLEY_?!?!! Be right back..."


----------



## Bassetluv

> I just hope she doesn't need to watch Jeopardy at 5 O'clock........ :shock:



Thankfully Anna is afeeeerd to cross the dreaded wood floors to enter the living room in time for Jeopardy. Otherwise I could just see her: She'd have her carrots and romaine set out in front of her on the little tv table (in specific order, of course), furry legs crossed and propped up on it, notepad in paws, ready to take down all the details.

"I'll take Movies for $100, Alex."

"Okay, contestant...which movie starred a cheese-eating Brit and his faithful companion dog named..."

and you suddenly hear from the peanut gallery:

"WHUT IZ 'WALICE AN' GROMIT: CURS UF TEH WEERRABIT!!!!'

as little bits of carrot spray out of her mouth in excitement...:rollseyes


----------



## Bassetluv

> And how did you manage to get too unique bunnies? Yofi At Large, and Anna, the OCD girl



That's a good question. May I take the fifth on this one? :biggrin2: 

What's scary is, they say you draw your friends, pets, etc. to you according to your own personality....:shock:


----------



## Becca

This blog has been mentioned in  Today on RO


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> What's scary is, they say you draw your friends, pets, etc. to you according to your own personality....:shock:


If that is true then it would explain my OCD dog!:laugh:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Great stories as always Di.

I just love :heartbeat:that Yofi and Anna. They are the cutest.

Susan:weee:


----------



## Bassetluv

Well, Yofi still has sore feetz, but he's been feeling much much better...bunny binkies and the odd 'WHUMP' here and there (which I have tried as much as I can to discourage, to no avail). And despite those sore hind enders, it doesn't stop him at all from getting into mischief. 

A couple of evenings ago my cell phone had slipped out of my pocket and onto the sofa, unbeknownst to me. I had been watching tv and was drinking a cup of water, and decided to get up and go to the kitchen. Turned around and was headed back to the living room, just in time to see two long ears - with a huge bunny body attached - go sailing up onto the sofa. I never thought anything of it, as Yofi spends a lot of time up there, dashing from one end to the other, or simply settling in to his favorite spot to schnooze. However, it suddenly dawned on me that I'd left my cup of water there, so I went running in to grab it before Yofiman mowed it down. Too late. There was water all over the sofa, with a rather smug-looking bunny sitting there looking at me, as if to say, "Whut?"

And then I noticed my cell phone. So I ran over and picked it up, breathing a sigh of relief that it handed been doused in water. I was going to put it back in my pocket but thought for a moment and decided to flip it open. Well, everything looked okay, but a couple of numbers on the keypad were just a bit moist. hhhmmmm. And the battery was running low. So I wiped it off and plugged it into the recharger. And it died. Totally. It may as well have said 'RIP' on the call display.

Despite the overwhelming evidence of phonicide, I took it to Rogers the next day, praying that it was something as simple as the battery, as I'd been having a wee bit of trouble with it in the past...but at the back of my mind I already knew: YOFI + water + phone = disasterinthemaking. And of course I was right. The girl opened the back of the phone, took one look and said, 'This has been water-damaged. See this strip? It's supposed to be white. If it turns red, that's an indication that water got into the phone. It's dead.'

Sigh. So I had to fork out $100.00 to replace the Yofinated phone. I had no choice, as I no longer own a home phone and it was my only means of communication with the outside world. And can you imagine being stuck inside a house with a Yofi, with no way to call out? I certainly didn't want to take_ that _chance.


----------



## Bassetluv

Almost forgot to say that Yofi is a celebrity now! Well, sort of.  Check out this link to Vet Bed Canada:

http://www.vetbed-canada.com/test.html

*Of course I could always have submitted this picture of the Yokster instead, but I think the woman actually wanted a photo that included the vet bedding:


----------



## kherrmann3

Yofi made it to the big time!  

Maybe he should write a book next! :biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

So now that Yofi is famous, has the fame impacted his ego?


----------



## LuvaBun

LOL, I love the expression 'Yofinated' 

WTG Yofi, can I have your autograph 

Jan


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *Bassetluv wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> What's scary is, they say you draw your friends, pets, etc. to you according to your own personality....:shock:
> 
> 
> 
> If that is true then it would explain my OCD dog!:laugh:
Click to expand...

and my grumpy old bunny, mare, neurotic cat, LOL!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

He's too cute, I need an update woman!


----------



## kherrmann3

Yeah! Where is all of the new Yofi & Anna goodness?


----------



## Bassetluv

Yes, guilty as charged...I've been lag(omorph)ging on Yofi updates. Truthfully, The Boy has been pretty good lately. And I'm pleased to report that those huge Yofifeetz are well on their way to a full recovery. No more angry red, oozing giant lumps in the middle of his hoofers, Yofi's feet are now a much more pleasant blushing pink, no raised areas, and he's back to putting his full weight on them, rather than tippy-toeing his way across the room (made me think of those old Bugs Bunny cartoons whenever I saw him, where the cat would be up on his toes attempting to go unnoticed to catch the bird). He's binkying full force, usually sitting silently in place when suddenly an invisible demon ignites a firecracker under his bunnybum, and he leaps straight up in the air, ears twirling madly as he lifts off. One of these days I swear, The Boy will learn to fly.

One quick story and I have to run (wondering as I type if I've shared this one before...I'm beginning to think that owning rabbits brings early-onset memory loss...or maybe it's just owning a Yofi that does it):

A while back I was sitting on the sofa in the living room, having just settled myself in to have dinner and watch tv (living alone, I tend to use the kitchen table more for storage than as a place to actually eat). My plate was in one hand and in the other was the tv remote, as I was trying to find a certain show. Suddenly there was a 'whoooosh' as a huge object hurtled itself from the floor and landed right next to me...Yofi, of course. I hadn't realized he was there as he tends to sometimes skulk into a room (a trait he no doubt learned from watching The Cat), so this sudden entrance into my space startled me. And so it only registered a moment later that my dinner, still on my plate, which was still in my hand, was now completely draped in one of The Boy's enormous ear covers. "YOFI!" I yelled at him; "No! Get down!" But he was, of course, always one step ahead of me. Those words were still coming out of my mouth when the ear pulled away from my dinner, now exposing what was underneath...a veggie wrap surrounded by an enticing bed of brown rice...rice that had taken forever to cook and I was finally going to get to enjoy. And no sooner had the ear unveiled the offerings when Yofi, in his usual English lopovian style (new word...lol), dove right in. He literally stuffed his mouth to the proverbial gills with rice - all in one fell swoop - and began munching away contentedly at the stolen treasure.

"YOFIIII!!! NO!!!" I again yelled, this time more than a little upset with both his bunny brazenness and the fact that part of my dinner was now in his mouth, and not mine. But again I underestimated the response of a Yofi. As soon as I yelled "NO!!!" he replied, as only a rabbit with wabbitude will - and all of you bunny owners know what I mean - the scolding word NO was a trigger. He answered me back, all right, with his "No one yells at me and tells ME not to do something" air....he gave me the biggest, baddest nose nudge a 12-lb rabbit can give. Only, he didn't get me. He got the plate. That elop nose of his went directly under the bottom of the dinner plate - which was still in my grip - and he _heaved_(!) it angrily, so hard that he knocked it completely out of my hand. The neatly-wrapped wrap went sailing, the rice, so nicely decorating the entreÃ© seconds before, scattered everywhere. I sat there in shock as rice rained down onto the carpet, wrap unfolded and contents spewed, and Yofi watched too, smile on face at his success. In the meantime The Dog, who had been sitting patiently watching on the other side of the room, could not believe her eyes. The sky is falling! The sky is falling!! Only...it's made of brown rice and tomatoes and avocado and hummus and...and....omigod! A dog's dream come true!! She swooped in faster than you'd think a 12-yr-old canine would be capable of swooping, and began systematically hoovering the carpet of its sudden delicious offerings. I'm certain she didn't taste any of it either, as The Dog does not so much eat food as she does inhale it. Yofi, on the other hand, was still happily munching away on the last grains of rice that still inhabited his little rabbit maw. As for me, my little human maw was still gaping, my mind still not quite registering what just took place, and the one thought that began to cross my mind was: if ever there was a natural disaster to strike, and I was stuck in the house with these two and we were battling over who was going to get the food...how long would I survive?

I think that's one question I don't want to know the answer to....:shock:


----------



## kherrmann3

Oh, no! Sounds like Hurricane Yofi hit your dinner plate! Did you ever get anything to eat?


----------



## LuvaBun

:clapping: LOL! I'm sorry, but that's hilarious. But look on the bright side - Yofi and Kaya are starting to do some 'teamwork' :biggrin2:

Glad to hear that the Yofster's feet are getting better - all the better to thump at you with 

Jan


----------



## wabbitmom12

Glad the Yofi feetz are feelin better! 

Re: The Flying Rice and Veggie Wrap Story: He looked at your plate and said, "For ME?!? You are too kind! *Chomp....* "

I've noticed that dogs tend to mellow a bit after a certain age...will that be the case with a Yofi too? Someday?


----------



## Bassetluv

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> I've noticed that dogs tend to mellow a bit after a certain age...will that be the case with a Yofi too? Someday?


Well, if he's anything like The Dog...I won't be holding my breath. Kaya's now 12-1/2 and still is a going concern. I've noticed *tiny* areas where she's actually decided to cool her heels (she certainly doesn't have the stamina to outrun other dogs any more), but give her an excuse and she's off and running. Squirrels still drive her absolutely nutz, as does the huge bruiser of a stray cat who's decided to take up residence under my bedroom window at the front of the house. Every time I take Kaya outside to go for a walk she immediately leaps up to the railing and checks the scene frantically ("Whereishe?whereishewhereIShe???? Nope, not there...okay mom, coast is clear"). Woofs at every sound, real or perceived, and even if she's dog-tired (pun intended ) she'll be on her feet in nano-seconds at mere mention of the word W*A*L*K. Mind you, she _has_ slowed down since yesterday, but that was because of an accident.  Ever since we got Kaya she has loved to walk on anything that is raised...raised lawns, curbs, cement or brick walls...this originated with my son, who took delight in encouraging her to jump up on anything, and the tradition remained engrained in her head. Unfortunately, yesterday we were out for a walk and Kaya decided once again to leap up on a concrete wall that we were passing...but she miscalculated and slipped, banging her leg and shoulder while tumbling to the ground. She was fine for a couple of hours, but then began limping yesterday afternoon. Not too surprising though, as I suspect she's been developing arthritis in either that leg or that shoulder (long walks with a run or two tossed in result in a minor limp the next day). However, I did also notice that this new limp increases greatly whenever one happens to say, "Oh, pooooor Kaya!", and just as noticeably, it all but disappears when she gets to go out for a walk.

Anyway, if Kaya is any example of what I could expect from an older Yofi, then I'd better batten down the house hatches. That boy has more energy in him than a Tasmanian devil, tearing through the rooms at breakneck speed in his mad dash to break some sort of nonexistent bunny record. Yet at the other end of the spectrum, he can also be the laziest rabbit in the world, stretched out in his cage, eyes tightly shut and lips twitching sporadically (dreaming of craisin-stuffed apples, I'll bet). When The Boy is in Yofi downtime, _nothing_ can wake him.

And Anna seems to have some sort of devious plan in place to overtake me and rule the Housedom. I swear she is the hardest rabbit to walk around, as she manages - every time! - to trip me whenever I go into their room. She darts and circles and always winds up being underfoot, no matter how carefully I tread. Maybe in her little bunny mind she thinks that if I fall over, my body will crack open and bunny treats will come spewing out, sort of like a ghoulish rabbit-made pinata. Or maybe she's just...weird.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Di, as always I got a good chuckle out of Yofi's pranks. Sorry.:biggrin2:

Susan


----------



## wabbitmom12

_*Argh!!!!!! Wabbitdad here, I really have to start checking to see who is logged in!*_

Great stories! I think your safe until Anna and Yofi convince Kaya to join them in their plot to take over the house!


----------



## wabbitmom12

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> *wabbitmom12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed that dogs tend to mellow a bit after a certain age...will that be the case with a Yofi too? Someday?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, if Kaya is any example of what I could expect from an older Yofi, then I'd better batten down the house hatches. That boy has more energy in him than a *Tasmanian devil*, tearing through the rooms at breakneck speed in his mad dash to break some sort of nonexistent bunny record.
Click to expand...

LOL!! I keep thinkingabout the old Bugs Bunny cartoons, with Taz zipping around like a tornado, buzz-sawing his way through trees, etc. "Run! Run for your lives! The Tasmanian Devil is on the loose....Rr-uu---nn!" Only, its Yofi, whirling around, with his long bunneh ears a-flappin, tearing through bags of hay and craisins...Run! Run for your lives! The Yofi-Bunny is on the loose....Rr-uu--nn!


----------



## kherrmann3

How are the Yofster and Miss Anna doing? Anything to report, or has Yofi tied you to a chair so he can raid the kitchen?


----------



## LuvaBun

*kherrmann3 wrote:*


> Anything to report, or has Yofi tied you to a chair so he can raid the kitchen?


:laugh:


----------



## Bassetluv

> or has Yofi tied you to a chair so he can raid the kitchen?



*gasp* Don't even suggest it! If The Boy so much as gets a glimpse of this he'll surely start devising a plan; after all, he does know where the carrots and apples are stored...all he'd have to do is find a roll of duct tape and I'd be in serious trouble...:shock:

No new news on the continuing adventures of Yofimous the Great. However, I don't know what he was up to this morning, but I was in the bathroom drying my hair, and I'd left the cupboard door open. Boy sticks his head in the room, espies the open door and before I know it, he's got a brand new roll of toilet tissue in his mouth and is headed full tilt for his room. Fortunately the roll was just a bit too awkward for the little imp and he dropped it before he was able to get away *Scott* free. 

I dunno what goes through Yofi's mind sometimes; I truly don't. He's attempted to steal everything from the food on my plate to charcoal fish tank filters to hand towels to...well, now toilet paper. I wouldn't be one bit surprised to some day discover an anonymous account on ebay on my computer, with an assortment of household items up for bid. 

*"1 role uf humin toylit papr...nebber usid. Gud kundishun, a few teef markz but stil uzable. Opining bid: $1. Or 4 karutz. Will shipp tew the Unitd Steats. Plz kno dedbun biddirz." 

"Oh, but weight...dere'z moar. Wif wining bid ai will throaw in 1 big grei kat. Free shiping inkludid. Bid awftun! Bid naow!" *


----------



## Wabbitdad12

You've got a furry four legged kleptomaniac! If he ever gets out of the house the police will be bringing him back for trying to leave the grocery store without paying for some parsley! or a tv!


----------



## kherrmann3

:shock: Why on Earth would a bun want a roll of TP? Well, aside from the fact that the cardboard rolls seem to contain endless amusement... What does Anna do with Yofi's "treasures"? Is she just indifferent to them?


----------



## Bassetluv

> If he ever gets out of the house the police will be bringing him back for trying to leave the grocery store without paying for some parsley! *or a tv*!



I'll bet he could hide a 32"er 'neath those enormous ears, too. Thing is, I don't have the heart to tell him that we no longer get Animal Planet, so he'd be pretty disappointed in bunnyheisting a Sony, only to get it home and still not get his favorite channel. Ah well...knowing Yofi, he'd pass up the tv for the parsley anyway. 



> Why on Earth would a bun want a roll of TP? Well, aside from the fact that the cardboard rolls seem to contain endless amusement... What does Anna do with Yofi's "treasures"? Is she just indifferent to them?



Anna doesn't bother with Yofi's treasures at all. I think she's rather like me...she's become so accustomed to his weirdness that she's constantly got her radar set to ignore. Well, almost: Whenever he snatches a big juicy carrot and flies into the rabbit room with it, she's definitely there to help him hide the evidence.


----------



## TinysMom

Darla has started going into the bathroom to steal toilet paper - fortunately - she's never taken a whole roll though. I'm going to have to keep an eye on her -perhaps she's been corresponding with the Yofster...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Darla has started going into the bathroom to steal toilet paper - fortunately - she's never taken a whole roll though. I'm going to have to keep an eye on her -perhaps she's been corresponding with the Yofster...


I tell you its a bunny conspiracy! I will hear tapping coming from the dining room late at night and the kids swear they are not at the computer. I think one or all my buns are sneaking on to the pc at night coordinating with other buns!


----------



## kherrmann3

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Darla has started going into the bathroom to steal toilet paper - fortunately - she's never taken a whole roll though. I'm going to have to keep an eye on her -perhaps she's been corresponding with the Yofster...
> 
> 
> 
> I tell you its a bunny conspiracy! I will hear tapping coming from the dining room late at night and the kids swear they are not at the computer. *I think one or all my buns are sneaking on to the pc at night coordinating with other buns!*
Click to expand...

Maybe they're bidding on Yofi's "never used" hooman toilet paper roll.


----------



## Bassetluv

> perhaps she's been corresponding with the Yofster...



They're probably YDM'ing one another (*Y*ofi-*D*arla-*M*essaging). Another good reason to power down the 'puters at night...the bunnies are running the zoo, folks...

:shock:


----------



## kherrmann3

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> perhaps she's been corresponding with the Yofster...
> 
> 
> 
> They're probably YDM'ing one another (*Y*ofi-*D*arla-*M*essaging). Another good reason to power down the 'puters at night...the bunnies are running the zoo, folks...
Click to expand...

That would mean we win in the long run, because they won't chew the computer cords anymore! They need the computer, too!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

We are in need of some more cute Yofi and Anna pictures!  



Emily


----------



## Bassetluv

LOL...well I wish I'd had my camera charged, as a video of Yofi out in the garden would've been great. For the past two weekends I've been putting the bunnies out in the vacant veggie garden, and he's been having a blast. He'll be sitting there and suddenly F.L.Y.!! across the entire thing, those ears sailing furiously behind. Anna does her little scoots and darts as well, but not nearly so much as the Yofster.

Haven't been posting lately because, well...this year (so far) _sucks_. It all started with a house inspection my sister wanted to have done early in the year, as she feared for the roof during the winter. (Apparently a couple of houses in the area last year had roofs collapse under the weight of the massive snowfalls we had.) So we hired an inspector. Roof fine. Electrical fine. Plumbing fine. Back steps to tenant's place...not fine. We were told to have the steps - massive concrete-formed things - replaced very soon as they're getting to a dangerous point. So we called around, got quotes, and found out it's going to cost several thousand dollars to have the old stairs torn down, hauled away, and replaced with new ones. However, we were also told that because the stucco on the house - which will be damaged when the stairs are taken down...and there's also some spots missing in other areas - is extremely outdated, the newer stuccos can't be used to patch the holes. So now we're looking at having to put siding on the house. Several thousand more $$$$. And the windows are all getting wonky and will have to be repaired this year, with one maybe needing full replacement. More $$$.

Add to this the fact that I just did my taxes. Thought I was getting a bit of money back. Nope. Rev. Canada sent me a statement showing where I carried a number incorrectly on my return, and instead of getting back $125.00, I owe them $824.00!!! I thought, this has to be a mistake, as last year I actually claimed a wee bit more in income than this year and still only paid back a minimal amount. So I called them. Turns out it wasn't a mistake by Revenue Canada; it was a mistake made at my work by Pay and Benefits. They mistakenly didn't take enough off my cheques in taxes throughout the year (why they suddenly changed the deducted amount, I have no idea)...so now I owe over $800 to the gov't.

And now for the _piÃ¨ce de rÃ©sistance_: 

Just over a week ago I was in my backyard doing yardwork when I noticed a strong odor...oil. So I went to the back of the house and looked...there's an old oil tank back there that's never been used, at least not since I moved here, and it was leaking. So I called a company to ask if the tank can be drained and removed. And that was the first of many, many, many phonecalls. Apparently when an oiltank starts to leak it's considered a HUGE problem, and the cost of cleanup and damage control can be astronomically expensive (we're talking multiple, multiple tens of thousands of $$$). So I notified my insurance company and have since met with claims adjusters, environmental companies, the ministry of the environment, etc. etc. etc. Last evening the tank was finally drained of its remaining contents...and that alone was $800. Right now I'm literally ray: that the insurance company will cover this. I was told that it looks like a very very minimal amount - if any at all - that got into the soil, but still, they have to do tests, bore into the basement, and excavate if anything at all was contaminated.

Oh, and did I mention that both my and my sister's jobs are being cut this year? Yeah. We both work for the same gov't dept and it is being 'let go' from the gov't.

However, they are in the process of making arrangements to privatize it, which means there's a possibility we could still keep our jobs. But we will have to reapply for them...and that's _if_ the powers that be decide to keep those positions in the first place. So right now, everything's up in the air, and the stress levels at work are terribly high.

So that's why I've been hiding out. :expressionless

* Oh yeah, and I lost my Zen too. :cry2


----------



## kherrmann3

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> Haven't been posting lately because, well...this year (so far) _sucks_. It all started with a house inspection my sister wanted to have done early in the year, as she feared for the roof during the winter. (Apparently a couple of houses in the area last year had roofs collapse under the weight of the massive snowfalls we had.)


I just thought I'd share this. My dad is a roofer, and in Winter, some of the guys he works with work on the side to help people with the snowfall on their roofs. They basically will go up there and shovel it down. It's kind of silly-looking, but the results are good. You just have to find someone who will crawl up on a roof (and knows what they're doing) to help remove the snow. 

Just my 2Â¢.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am sorry that your having a rough time. 

Just a quick note, if the oil tank is within a couple of feet of the house, a good engineer should not suggest excavation to get the oil soak soil out. Excavating too close to a structure can compromise the structural integrity of the building. They should be able to use a biological based clean up solution to get the oil out of the soil. It is sprayed to a saturation level on the oil soaked soil and the "little "bugs"devour the petroleum based products, break down into harmless components and die. They should have to godown morethen a meterto determine the contamination levels and they could do that by hand or a vibrating soil boring device. It could also be as easy as excavating a half meter of soil and backfilling it in too.

Sorry about the taxes too, blood sucking tax collectors!:X I have always noticed that the errors they discover arenever in the tax payers favor. 

Well, at least the Yofster should put a smile on your face every now and then. I will be keeping you in my prayers.

With the year you are having and the year we are having, any chance your releated to any Walters or McKiernans in the US?


----------



## kherrmann3

I didn't have time to type this before (I was late to work ), but I just wanted to say that I'm sorry your year is going so crappy.  I hope things get better for you! :hug:


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh Di, I'm sorry that you are having such a rough time. Seems things always happen at once, doesn't it? I hope the job situation works itself out OK.

I'm sure Yofi and Anna will keep your spirits up (couldn't you have told the tax man that Yofi destroyed your papers?) 

Jan


----------



## Bassetluv

Many apologies for disappearing again, and many many thanks to everyone for their replies and suggestions. The oil tank situation is still ongoing - investigations drag out forever, it seems. (Came home last night to find a bill in my mailbox from one of the companies who were sent out to examine the soil...another $900+(!!!) that has to be paid immediately(!), and they're sending yet another company here on Thursday to inspect the tank itself.)

I don't know what it is about this year. It seems a great many people are going through sudden, very difficult times. (And yes wabbitdad, I suspect many of us are related...we're probably all related to that Murphy guy too, who wrote that law.) 

Well, I just wrote, and then deleted, three paragraphs of 'stuff'...mostly about bad things that have been happening to good people I know. I decided to delete it because a) no one wants to read about more negative things, and b) I think by focusing on it too much, it gives bad stuff more bad stuff power. I'm kinda superstitious like that.  

At any rate, so far it's been an unusual year, to say the least. I've been trying to deal with the stress at my end but it was really starting to get to me (emotionally as well as physically...lol, you should see me right now, I look like I got punched in the face by a raving maniac; I've developed an infection on my lip). So my son called me on Mother's Day and he gave me these sage words of advice: "You should be writing about your life!" That's when I told him that I do, in a way...I blog about Yofi. But of course I haven't been doing it for a while because of...well...stress. So he told me that's all the more reason to keep writing, and so here I am. Back. To write. Even though I'm kinda like this :nerves1 and kinda like this :bawl: and a lot like this ullhair:. Writing is good for the soul, my son implied. And writing about a Yofi is even better. So I'll try to keep up again, even if it's piecemeal at first. So now you can ignore all the blah stuff I just wrote about 

Of course right now it's almost 4 in the morning so my Yofi stories are nothing but a big ol' blur in my head. I can think of one silly thing that happened the other night though, so I'll jot that one down quickly and then head back to bed before I have to get up for work. 

One evening last week I was sitting in the living room watching American Idol on tv (GO ADAM!! hehe...had to throw that in). I was overdue for a bathroom break but didn't want to miss the competition, so opted to wait for the next commercial break instead. And so as soon as they cut to an ad I dashed (literally) for the bathroom. As I rushed through the doorway I happened to notice a banana peel lying on the floor (only in my house, right?) and noted that I'd better pick it up - but on my way back, as I was in too much of a hurry at the moment to do so. Visions of old cartoon images danced through my head as I could see the comic characters slipping on a peel and 'whooopsing' through the air, only to land with feigned surprise on their whimsical keisters.

Just as I reached the bathroom door, however, a sound penetrated the air...a definitive and unexpected '*thadumbump*' (I dunno, how does one type a sound?). I felt it too, as the floor vibrated behind me. I turned and looked, and there behind me was Kaya, splay-faced on the ground...apparently in my rush to the latrine she must have thought I was headed for my favorite secret stash of Dentabones and pigs' ears, and she wasn't gonna miss out...well, she had been following me lickety-split out of the room, but she _didn't_ see the banana peel lying inconspicuously on the floor, and...one paw hit the peel and she went flying, tail over teakettle. Nothing was hurt but her pride, of course, especially when I couldn't resist pointing and laughing at the look of shock on her face.

Now how does Yofi fit into this comic equation, you may ask?

While he was nowhere in sight when this little scene played out, guess who had been rummaging in the garbage earlier?:X And I'm pretty sure (no, I take that back; I'm _positive_) he placed that peel there on purpose. And he got his intended victim too. I swear I should start keeping a score sheet on those two.



Now it's back to 

:bed:

for me.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I bet if you tried to install hidden camera's to catch Yofi in the act, he would be able to avoid them.:biggrin2:


----------



## wabbitmom12

:laughoor Kaya!! (Don't tell her I laughed!)

What can I say...Yofi, in his infinite Yofi-wisdom, knew you needed a good belly laugh.


----------



## wabbitmom12

And, while Yofi plots his comic stunt, Annabananna, observing from thebackground, sniffs her disdain: "That's not gonna work, Yofi. She'll see it, you know. AND BESIDES,if Mom falls down and breaks her neck, who's gonna FEED us?" 

"NOT MOM, you goof,"the Yofer whispers from the side of his mouth, "THE DOG." 

"YOFI! YOU'RE A GENIUS!!"squeals Anna. 

"Shh!! you're gonna give it away!" 

"Oh, oh you're right.Sorry.. I'll be quiet. Can I watch, huh? If I'm quiet? Please? huh? Can I? Please..?!"

"SHH! Here they come! Ooo, this is gonna be GREAT!" 

"*Oh good...I NEEDEDa potty-break! I sure hope Adam stays in the competi...KAYA!! Outta the way! Move it! I only have a minute and a half before the show comes back..."*



*THADUMBUMP!!* *The poor bewildered Kaya lands awkwardly*

"SCORE!!!"*peals of bunny laughter, ears a'flappin' behind them,& a thundering of giant bunneh feet, disappearing down the hallway....*

*Professional-Sounding Voice Over* Join us next time, for another exciting epiode of _YOFI: WHAT WILL HE THINK OF NEXT?!_


----------



## Nonamebunni

Love the bunnys ears =] 
so adorable


----------



## Bassetluv

LOL @ wabbitmom's commentary!! :laugh: 

That was great! And a very welcome laugh on a Sunday too.:biggrin2:


----------



## Bassetluv

And now for today's topic: 

*Confessions of a Bad Bunny Mom*

(Otherwise known as 'Yofi's Great Escape')


This morning I was rather rudely awakened at 7:30 by one cross-legged, desperate dog who was frantically pleading at my semi-conscious form, "Pleez let me out Mom....I gotta GO! Lemme out NOW! Puuuleeeeez!!!!" Since I had been planning on sleeping in until at least 8:00 to catch up on some missing zzzzz's, this abrupt awakening was quite unwelcome....my original plan now thwarted by The Dog's aging bladder. So up I got, shuffling across the bedroom floor and out into the back porch. As soon as the door was opened The Dog bolted out, leaving me mumbling gentle curses under my breath in her wake. I shut the door, retreated back to the kitchen, and decided I might as well stay up. Kaya tends to remain outdoors for extended stretches of time now; being a senior citizen of the canine variety, she has developed subtle changes over the years, one of them being 'laid back', now opting to relax and chill in the yard after the first order of business is out of the way. So, since I wasn't expecting her to be whimpering at the door any time soon, I decided to heat up some breakfast, open the door to the bunny room and give 'the guys' their breakfast, and then go on the computer for a few minutes.

Now, anyone who knows me will also know that a few minutes on the computer usually translates into "omigod, where did the time go????". And this morning was no exception. I went online, checked emails, removed some important papers from Yofi's mouth, pushed The Cat off my lap, went to a couple of websites, told Yofi "NO!" for the umpteenth time, did a bit of online searches, ate my breakfast, pushed The Cat out of my cereal bowl, and briefly played an online game. Then I decided (after doing the "omigod, where did the time go????") that I'd better get off the computer and start actually doing something useful. 

And that's when it hit me. The Dog was still outdoors. And Yofi was being ultra quiet. Of course the two thoughts didn't strike me at the same time, nor did I put the two together, but both of them led to a 'hhhhmmmm' moment. Kaya I wasn't bothered about; she can stay outside all day if the weather cooperates and not say boo (as opposed to her younger years, when 5 minutes outdoors alone would lead to desperate barking "I want somebody to PLAY with me!!!"). No, it was the second thought that worried me. In the world of Yofimatics, the following equation tends to hold true:

*Yofi *+ *silence* = :shock:.

And it doesn't matter how you do the math; divide, multiply, stick in integers and cosines...it still adds up to the same thing. So I made my way to the bunnies' bedroom rather quickly, and was immediately greeted by Anna. But no Yofi. So I checked his favorite hidiespots, one at a time. 

Rabbit's litter box, No. 

Behind the bunnyroom door, No. 

In the bathroom closet, No. 

Behind the toilet, No. 

Under the kitchen table, No. 

In my bedroom, No.

No Yofi to greet me (or run away from me, depending on His Highness' mood) anywhere. Silence. NOW I was worried. I ran to the back door, for the first time actually praying he was in the cat's litter box, as the only other option would be OUTDOORS. But I was certain he couldn't get outside; after all, I'd shut the back door when I'd let The Dog out. 

So I ran through the kitchen and pushed the door to the porch open. And felt panic, but immediate relief, both at the same time. The door to the backyard was swinging wide open...obviously due to the efforts of Kaya, who must have decided she'd wanted inside after all, and had managed to pry the door open with one of her devious paws. However, she also must have decided, upon getting the door open, that she changed her mind and wanted to stay outdoors after all, for she was lying in the yard, eyes closed and sunning herself (either that, or she'd opened the door and came into the porch, only to have a senior moment and forget what she'd wanted in for). 

At any rate, much to my immense relief was Yofi, sitting in his famous periscope pose and looking at me with an "Oh, hai Mom" expression on his face. I laughed when I saw him, and started to say, "Oh, what a good boy you are Yofi; you didn't even go outs..." 

And then I saw his feet.

All four of those lucky rabbit paws of his were covered, and I mean *covered*, in black, grimy earth. Oh, The Boy could pretend he'd been innocent and had stayed inside, but his filthy hoofers told me otherwise. It didn't take a CSI agent to figure out that the Yofster had taken advantage of the Great Portal being opened, and he'd made his dash for freedom.

Now, how long he'd been out there, I don't know. I'm guessing it must have been around 5-10 minutes, estimating from the last time I'd noticed him darting through the living room while I was on the computer. But judging from the look of his feetz, those 5-10 minutes had been pure bliss. The grime was literally ground into every toesie, every crevasse filled and sealed, every white hair transformed into midnight ebony earthtone. And once I'd stopped cursing myself for my own carelessness (after all, a Yofi outside alone is like a Yofi without his heat-seeking defence missiles loaded; free target for every scud-launching kitty entering the yard's demilitarized zone....although his backup defence - The Dog - _would_ protect him), I began to laugh at the sight of him. However, my laughter again was cut short when I suddenly realized that Yofi'd had access to the area around the once-leaking oil tank. And while I had been assured by one of the inspectors that it wasn't dangerous for my dog, as the topsoil itself didn't seem oil-laden, I wasn't certain just how well that would hold true for a rabbit, especially one as talented for trouble and mayhem as a Yofi.

So what followed was a scene that I'm sure would have had the most seasoned pet lovers chuckling: I scooped Yofi up in my arms, carried him to the living room and propped him on my lap, and began systematically smelling his feet. Yes, that's right...I had my nose buried deep into those giant hind enders, attempting to see if there was even the slightest hint of an oil smell. Front enders too...spreading toes and smelling deeply, praying that the Yofster wasn't harboring some of Esso's finest in his feetz. He was good about it, not struggling at all; the only thing I heard from him was a resigned deep sigh as I smelled one of his hinders (a most definite non-verbal Yofi expression denoting, "She's getting weirder and weirder by the day"). Once done, I didn't find any hint of oil odor...there was only a strong smell of damp dirt; but I still worried about it and thus decided to play it safe, and ran water in the tub. The Yofster's hoofs had to be scrubbed clean.

So off we went, with Yofi wading discontentedly in the shallow end of the big blue pool that is my bathtub. At first he was enraged by this indignity, stamping those dirt-laden leg supports in the water (which of course only got him even more upset, since the law of water physics states that splashed H[sub]2[/sub]O _must_ wind up in the splasher's face), but soon he settled down and allowed me to clean him. And to my relief, the muck and dirt melted away quickly, with not a trace of oil tank residue in his fur. He emerged from the water with sparkling clean white tootsies, and once dried was ready again for more Yofinine adventures...though this time confined to the indoors.

Anyway, yes...this was definitely one of my Bad Bunny Mom moments...although Yofi would probably tell you that from his perspective, it was the _bestest_ morning he'd had in a long time. 

If you don't count the mandatory cleanup afterward, of course.


----------



## TinysMom

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Honestly Di, you tell the best stories. 

You really must right a book one day. Of course I'd buy one but has has to be personally signed by the author.

Susan


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

I bet Yofi was thanking Kaya all morning for that! haha! 
I agree, you really should compile all these stories into a book and have it published...do you know how many rabbit lovers would love to read Yofi's stories? They'd get so many laughs!! 

It'd be like Marley & Me; how the dude takes his stories of Marley and publishes the book...!

Emily


----------



## LuvaBun

:laugh: I swear that Yofi and Kaya are working as a team. They only pretend that they don't get along to lull you into a false sense of security

The sniffing Yofi feetsies had me laughing out loud. At least you did it indoors, so nobody could see the weirdness

Jan

ps - Sorry for all the problems you've been having. How is the job situation?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

:laugh:Thanks for the chuckle! I bet Yofi paid Kaya to get the door open with something from one of his raids of hooman things.


----------



## Bassetluv

Thanks all! And I am attempting to put something to paper in the form of a journal, or book, at some point. I've always wanted to write, but - procrastination being my middle name - have been putting it off for years. So a compilation of Yofi-stuff is going to be a first start for me, even if it turns out to be nothing more than a personal writing in the end. 

But I wanted to jump in and say that today is 

*YOFI'S BIRTHDAY!!!! 
*
I had actually forgotten when it was, only remembering that it was sometime in the spring...but about an hour ago I was attempting to find something on my computer and came across a file where I'd recorded his actual day of birth...May 23, 2007.

So Happy 2nd Birthday to my big boy!! Yay!!

arty::bestwishes::energizerbunny::birthday


And now I'm off to the store to pick up some charcoal for the bbq...this afternoon is going to be dedicated to letting the bunnies run rampant outside (in the fenced-off garden area, of course...no telling what a totally unleashed Yofi could do) while I plant some veggies and have a vegetarian bbq. :biggrin2:

Have a great one everybody!


----------



## SOOOSKA

[align=center]*HAPPY* *BIRTHDAY* *YOFI*[/align]
[align=center]:bunnydance:inkelepht::balloons::runningrabbit::jumpforjoy:arty::energizerbunny::bestwishes::bunny18:group:arty0002::trio:airborne::running bunny[/align]
[align=center][/align]


----------



## LuvaBun

arty:arty:arty:arty:

WooHoo!!! Happy Birthday, Yofi!! 

Have a great day in the garden with Anna, and thanks for all the laughs you give us!

Jan


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

happy birthday YOFI


----------



## Elf Mommy

Happy Birthday, Yofi!!!! I must go add this to the news!!!


----------



## angelh

Hewwo Yofi, Happy Burfday! 

May you live a long and happie and healthie life and may you always binkie and may you always have tweats to eat. 

:balloons:


----------



## Bassetluv

I'm sure Yofi appreciated all of the birthday wishes, everyone! His and Anna's foray into the backyard garden got a bit delayed (visit to the local garden center with my sister), but the two of them still got out to enjoy the wilds of the great outdoors for 3 hours or so. As soon as I get off the computer they're headed back out again today...this weekend the weather is gorgeous, so we're definitely taking advantage of it.

One semi-funny Yofi story to relate (though it might be one of those 'you had to be there moments):

Last evening I was watching Gene Simmons' Family Jewels on tv. Yofi was having fun 'sploring the living room, and running back and forth between there and the bunny room. Every so often he'd BANZAI!! onto the sofa, dash across me or land on The Cat, and then head off again just as quickly, so he was having fun. Since I'm used to his antics by now (after two years I'd better be!), I ignored him and concentrated on the show.

Now, this part is a bit hard to describe tactfully, but I'll try.  On the show, Gene had apparently invested in a cattle ranch, but discovered he'd lost $20,000 in his initial investment, so he and his (reluctant) son headed down to the ranch to find out why, and how to get his money back. In meeting with the woman who ran the place, she explained the ups and downs of the cattle industry to Gene (who, as he admitted, only knew that cattle 'mooed', and that was as far as his bovine knowledge extended), and she suggested a plan on how to regain the money he'd lost. The idea was to collect...um...'samples'....from the bulls and sell it; apparently bull 'samples' were a hot commodity and sold very lucratively. And that's when the program - in typical Gene Simmons style - got to the heart of the matter and showed exactly how said samples were collected. As they were airing this, Yofi was in the living room with me, although I wasn't really aware he was there...he'd gone under the sofa and was doing who-knows-what (probably masterminding his next devilish plan). Now...switch back to the show...and the cattle wrangler was standing next to one of the bulls as he attempted to collect a sample - and suddenly the bull made a huge bull sound: "UNHGHH UNHGHH UNHGHH UNHGHH!!"

As soon as that happened, one immensely traumatized English lop bolted from underneath the sofa, eyes wild with fear, and he stopped at the entrance to the living room...then came the "Whump!!!" of his hind end.

I laughed at this sudden display of Yofi-fright, but wasn't quite sure what had triggered it. Moments later, however, I knew. On the tv the cattle wrangler was laughing and said (paraphrasing here), "Ever hear a bull call out? That's it" and then he imitated the sound that this massive bovine had just made. And as soon as he did so, Yofi kicked into ultra-horrorphobia...he literally barreled out of the living room, bouncing off a nearby wall as he went, and sprinted to the bunny room, where I heard him go crashing into the cage. This was followed immediately with his announcement of complete and utter displeasure, panic, and rabbitine agitation: 

*"WHUMPWHUMPWHUMPWHUMPWHUMPWHUMPWHUMPWHUMPWHUMPWHUMPWHUMP!!!!!"

*After finally gaining my composure (laughing at such a silly lagomorphian outburst is hard to stop), I went in to calm The Boy down. But he was having none of it. Apparently his absolute vehemence of discovering that a bull with vocal aptitude had been invited (by me, of course) into the Yofster's home was just too much to bear, and he spent the rest of the evening sulking in his litter box. 

Well, of course it was my fault, as Yofi thought. After all, I should have known that the rabbit's most heinous enemy in the world, especially in a Yofi's world, happens to be...the Cow.








mooooooooo

:biggrin2:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

Oh Yofi! Happy Belated Birthday! 
I didn't see this till today!

Emily


----------



## LuvaBun

:laugh: Poor Yofi! He thought you'd bought him a bull for his birthday. And I had to smile at that pic, too

Jan


----------



## wabbitmom12

Oh, I missed Yofi's birthday! Bad me, for not checking my RO every day!



HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY, YOFI!! :birthday

Poor lil' guy, thought his mom bought him a loud, scary moo-cow for his birthday!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Happy belated Birthday Yofi! :bestwishes:

You certainly have brought a lot of laughter and tears (from laughing so hard) in your 2 years!

I look forward to your upcoming antics for years to come!

arty:


----------



## kherrmann3

Happy belated birthday, Yofi! 

I'm sorry the evil bull had to scare you with its evil noises!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Some people fear evil clowns, poor Yofi fears steers! Well Yofi, a 2000 lb bull would scare me too! 

You are a cool dude!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

What's going on Di? How are the babes? Any new funny stories?


----------



## kherrmann3

Yeah! How are Anna and the Yofinator doing?


----------



## Bassetluv

Hey all... I haven't been updating on Yofi lately as I've been feeling quite sick. Took a week off for vacation - intention: to get rested and relax - only to have it a most stressful time (isn't that always the way?). Exhausted and feeling really out of sorts, both emotionally and physically. Visits back and forth to clinic for bloodwork. Visits to doctor when blood results were back (low iron was the biggest concern). And visits from all the guys associated with the ongoing oil leak drama in my backyard, followed by subsequent excavation of the land. And still no word one way or the other whether the insurance company is covering the cost, even though they gave the order for the work to be done.

However, this last event (the oil leak stuff) did happen to involve a bit of a Yofistory. Last Tuesday I was feeling particularly awful - migraine, dizziness, pain, exhaustion...an overall UGH day - so as soon as I got up that morning I wound up lying down again. But I took some meds and a couple of hours later was actually feeling a lot better, and decided to get up and get a few things done around the house. And so litter boxes were emptied and cleaned and refilled, dishes put in hot water to be washed, laundry headed to the basement for cleaning. In the midst of this The Dog decided that she preferred to be outdoors, so I opened the door and let her go out to the backyard. 

About half an hour later there was a knock at the door, and The Dog, still in the backyard, heard this and exploded into full browrowrowrowrowrowrowrow!!! mode (she can hear a pin drop two blocks away, I swear). I, however, was not in the mood to be talked into the latest magazine subscription for House and Garden, or a lecture on converting to whatever the latest trend happened to be...so I ignored the knock and went about my business. Then 5 minutes later The Dog decided she no longer wished to explore the great wilds of the backyard, and I heard her clawing at the back door. I'd forgotten to put the little latch hook in place when I'd let her out, so by the time I got to the door she had already managed to open it and let herself in. So I shut the door and went back to what I was doing. 

Another 5 minutes pass....and I was walking by the back door when something caught the corner of my eye. Turned and looked and there, casually hophophopping his way through the grass, was Yofi. He must have been right at the door when The Dog let herself in, and probably saw his chance and darted out there before I could notice him. Of course I went flying outside to scoop him up, but that's when I discovered he wasn't alone. The guy who was in charge of arranging for the excavation work to be done was there, inspecting the site - apparently he was the one at the door earlier, not a salesman for Field & Stream after all - and he greeted me with a big smile. He was getting the biggest kick out of Yofi, who apparently was giving him a grand tour of the place. He laughed and said, "Oh, I _love_ your rabbit...he just seemed so natural out here, I thought he lived in your backyard. He's been following me everywhere!"

Yeah, that's Yofi alright. Tour guide to the stars. Or, in this case, the oil spill guy. I can just picture how it must've gone:

"Hey, over here Mr. Oilman, check this out...there's a great hiding place where me and Anna go when Mom tries to find us; and over here's the best place to get your fill of dandelions. Oh, and over here is a great place to lie in the shade on the hot days...but OH! OH! You MUST see this! See these bushes?? They actually have big red berries hanging off them when it gets really hot out...and they are the _BESTEST_!! You're gonna love living out here, really!!"

:foreheadsmack:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Sorry that you haven't been feeling well, hopefully things will get better very soon. Must be the weather or something, last couple of days I've just been feeling blah.

Thanks for the Yofi update! When you said he was following the guy around I thought you were going to say Yofi was asking the guy "mister whats your name?, my name is Yofi?, what are you doing?, why?, I can dig holes too, wanna see?, is it going to be a big hole?, why do you have to dig a big hole?..."

Di you are a gifted writer, seriously put these stories in a book and it would be a best seller. Then you could hire Yofi his own butler and Anna could have her own masseuse.


----------



## kherrmann3

Aww, I'm sorry that you aren't feeling well. I hope Yofi's antics keep you entertained!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

I agree with WabbitDad about the book stuff!

And I bet Yofi was just having a blast showing the oil guy around the place! lol. 

Emily


----------



## BSAR

Sorry you haven't been feeling well. I hope you feel better soon.
Great Yofi update! I do agree entirely about the book thing! If it was popular Yofi might even get his own tv show! That would be cool! I really think you should write a book about all of yofi's antics and such.


----------



## kherrmann3

*BSAR wrote: *


> Sorry you haven't been feeling well. I hope you feel better soon.
> Great Yofi update! I do agree entirely about the book thing! *If it was popular Yofi might even get his own tv show!* That would be cool! I really think you should write a book about all of yofi's antics and such.


Reality TV that I would actually watch!


----------



## LuvaBun

Hope you feel better soon, Di :hug:

I love that Yofi was showing the guy around . I wonder what he told his workmates when he got back 

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Di you are a gifted writer, seriously put these stories in a book and it would be a best seller.


I know that I would buy a copy!


----------



## Bassetluv

Thanks everyone...still dragging myself around, but with low iron it takes a while for pills to accumulate and start taking effect. So now instead of being 8 steps behind Yofi, I'm now 12. 

LOL...yesterday I decided to give Anna and Yofi a chunk of banana to share. Usually when they get banana I'll divvy it up between them, but this time just gave them one piece, figuring they'd work it out. Yofi is THE biggest food hog, running to the darkest depths of the cage and huddling in the furthest corner with his treasure so he doesn't have to give any to Anna. She, however, has lived with him long enough that she knows his tricks and will be hot on his heels behind him. So I was a bit surprised to return after giving them their treat this time, to find both of them still in the same spot. However, what I saw didn't surprise me. It certainly did invoke a burst of laughter, though.

There was Anna, desperately trying to worm her way under Yofi's mouth in an effort to pry just a morsel of the cherished banana from him. But it was a futile effort, for The Boy had somehow managed to shove the entire piece - almost half a banana - into his mouth at once. And the look was hysterical. Those pudgy little upper lips of his were expanded outward to twice their normal size, like a hamster hording a full winter's supply of nuts...only the storage wasn't at the sides of his mouth, it was at the front. He could barely move his jaws to masticate the food into mush, but he was giving it his best effort. I've never seen a rabbit with that much food crammed into its maw before, but, well...he's Yofi. And Yofi will do what a Yofi's gotta do in order to not waste away and starve to death.

He would've made Alvin of chipmunk fame proud.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

:inlove:I love your stories and Yofi! Any other rabbit that story would be unbelievable! :laugh::roflmao:


----------



## wabbitmom12

Well goodness' sakes, Di. If you'd onlyFEED that poor bunny....


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hey Di,

I dure hope you start to feel better resal soon, And I hope and pray thet the Insurance company will pick up the tab for all the digging in your back yard. Believe me I know how slow Insurance companies can be at giving money out.

Poor Anna, not getting any Banana. I think you should send her here so i can share all of my babies treats with her. Of course she'd get the biggest piece of banana.

Susan:weee:anic:urpletongue


----------



## kherrmann3

Aww! Poor Anna! Did she eventually get her own little slice of banana? lol


----------



## Bassetluv

Back again...and yes, Anna did eventually get some banana!  Of course Yofi would claim that he is wasting away to nothing and NEVER gets a morsel, but thankfully I don't fall for his exaggerations. Too often, anyway. (Thanks for the well wishes Susan...I know you've had more than your share of experience with insurance companies; I can't imagine some of the frustrations you've seen! So far I still have a hole at the back of my house, though they finally finished soil analysis and say it's all good...excavation was kept to a minimum. Now I'm waiting for them to return and fill it in, and then find out if the insurance company will be paying.)

Today was a beautiful, sunny, warm summer day, so the bunnies had a few hours in the garden to run and play. Actually they don't run and play quite so much as they do sit and 'tan' (especially Miss Anna), but hey, they enjoy it anyway. And I finally recharged my camera, so here's a small photo shoot:

First...the money pit...er...hole (see, it's not big at all)







My clematis





Lemmee out!





Garden inspectors





Kaya and Fritz





A nicer one of Kaya





Annadoo (the ol' red-eyed rabbit)





A 'meh' pic





"Sumbunny needs to go on a diet..."





ooops...never take a photo of a female that shows her extra weight, or you get this look:





Kaya's archnemesis (and my son's as well, apparently)





Anna in her favorite hidey spot (Devil bunny!!)







And now...a group of Yofi photos:

Sitting outside of his favorite hidey spot





And in the hidey spot





"U can't com in unles u knows the sekret code"





"Hai dere!"





"Huh? Wut?"





"I haz a spot on mai face? Where?"





"Iz it gon naow?"





"Hehe...she can't seez me heer"





"or heer"





"Mom sez I talks too much. She'z nutz."











And doing what a Yofi does best in a garden...















"Up Yofiscope!"





LOL...and finally, a picture that was on my camera from a while back. Fritz was snoozing on the sofa when suddenly this came up from behind for a sneak attack...a nip on Fritzie's bum...poor Fritz didn't stand a chance:





Oh, and the squirrel picture I actually took as I plan to send it to my son. Apparently a month or two ago a squirrel got into the apartment he shares with his girlfriend and a roommate...it was running around in the roommate's bedroom, having squeezed in through a hole near his window A/C unit. The roommate wasn't at home so Stephen, wondering what was making all the noise upstairs, went to look. The squirrel started running around in a panic and Stephen (probably in more of a panic than the rodent) ran out of the room and went downstairs to get a broom. His plan, he later told me, was to 'herd' the squirrel back through the hole from whence it came. Little did he know, however, that squirrels do not take lightly to being herded. So when Stephen entered the room, armed with his trusty cleaning implement, the squirrel got REALLY mad and raced out of the bedroom and down the hallway. Stephen panicked again, ran out of the room and managed to get halfway down the staircase. Then he turned around to see if he could spot where the squirrel was in the hall, just in time to see one royally #$%$-off creature leap into the air and land squarely in the middle of his chest, where it latched firmly onto his shirt (sounds like a remake of Clark Griswold's famous Christmas tree scene, doesn't it?). 

Now, he didn't tell me this, but I'm almost positive my son must have let out a freakishly high girly-scream right about then. He raced down to the livingroom (still sporting squirrel) and finally amid all the chaos the squirrel had enough and fell off. Stephen's girlfriend opened the door to the apartment and the peanut-eating creature flew out, into the bowels of the building. Door slammed shut, Stephen checked to see if his heart was still going, and then everything finally went back to normal.

One hour later. Stephen decided to go to the grocery store. He headed out of the apartment, went down the stairs to the first floor landing, and THERE IT WAS. The squirrel spotted Stephen, Stephen spotted the squirrel (and again I'm sure there was a freakishly high girly-scream erupted, only this time by both parties), and suddenly the squirrel went into 'attack-the-weird-human' mode again. Stephen screamed upstairs for Brooke, who came flying to his rescue by helping him to chase the maniacal squirrel outdoors...this time for good.

You know, if I wasn't there for my son's birth I'd almost swear he was adopted. He does like animals, but somehow just doesn't have that 'rapport' with them. Well, at least anything other than cats or dogs. Raph never did really get along with him all that well; I had another rabbit, Rufus, who used to bite him - and only him - and would even seek out Stephen's shoes and pee on them; and now a member of the nut-packing community tried to take him out as well. 

Ah well, I'm one to talk...for him it's small creatures with big, sharp teeth...for me it's June bugs....:biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3

:laugh: 

I don't even know what to say to that...


----------



## LuvaBun

:laugh: Oh, that has really brightened my day. The thought of your son and that squirrel - hilarious!!!

Love the pictures - my new girl looks a lot like Anna, apart from her ears are uppity. Funny, but it seems Yofi's nose gets more dirty than his long ears when he's in the garden!!

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3

Quick question; what is that little bump on Yofi's head? Is that fur, or part of his little head? Do all E-Lops have that? I've only noticed it on him...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

:laugh::roflmao:

Thank you for the pictures and the great laugh I had!


----------



## lilbitsmom

I just have to comment and tell you that your story of the squirrel and your son is priceless and hilariously told. You are a good story teller. 

I hate to gain pleasure from other people's pain, but that is a funny story!

Also thanks for sharing the beautiful pictures of your bunnies and kitty and dog! They are awesome.

Laura


----------



## wabbitmom12

LOL on Stephen! :rofl:

Those buggers can be pretty fierce. My folks had a whole group of them come down the chimney one time. 2 dug a hole in the carpet and tried to hide nuts. A couple more sought refuge behind some scrap wood, so my dad blocked them in while he tried to figure out what to do. Then came....the WORST gnawing sound you could ever imagine!Somewhere between a growling Cujo (old movie reference for ya...basically a demonic dog that loved human blood) and an enormous woodchuck. :nasty: SCARRRRYYY!!


----------



## kherrmann3

I had a chipmunk get loose in my room once...  I caught it from a neighbor's cat, and I wanted to make sure he was OK, so it was living in a bird cage in my room for a little while. The little bugger got out of the cage and hilarity ensued. Cue the Benny Hill theme!


----------



## Bassetluv

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Quick question; what is that little bump on Yofi's head? Is that fur, or part of his little head? Do all E-Lops have that? I've only noticed it on him...


Yep, that's Yofi's special 'doo. For some reason his hair grows upward at the top of his head and forms a peak, which winds up making him look uncannily like Alfalfa from the old 'Our Gang' fame. All he'd need to complete the look would be a few freckles on that mud-smeared face and he'd be a dead ringer. Personally I haven't seen other e-lops with it, though I don't know if it's a unique Yofiâ¢ patent or not.

*Jan, Anna's ears used to be erect all the time, until I got Yofi. And then not long afterward her ears began to droop. Now she sometimes holds them up, sometimes strikes a helicopter pose, and sometimes she's in full lop. It's the dangedest thing...it's like she copycats him (or, copybuns?). Well, I guess the saying is true, that when a couple lives together long enough, they begin to look like one another....




> I had a chipmunk get loose in my room once...  I caught it from a neighbor's cat, and I wanted to make sure he was OK, so it was living in a bird cage in my room for a little while. The little bugger got out of the cage and hilarity ensued. Cue the Benny Hill theme!






> Somewhere between a growling Cujo (old movie reference for ya...basically a demonic dog that loved human blood) and an enormous woodchuck.



I swear, these little rodents have some sort of plan hatching to take over the world, one family at a time. Never mind threats of recession and global warming...we need to watch our backs for these evil-doers! I say the next time we see two or three of them congregating around our homes, undoubtedly leaning casually back against a tree, clad in tiny leather rodent jackets that sport their squirrel-gang colors, with little oak-leaf-wrapped cigarettes dangling from those freakishly-sharp gnawing untensils, then we need to watch every step...leave lights on at night, sleep with one eye open, and each and every one of us keep a broom beside our beds. :nerves1:biggrin2:

(LOL...I loved the description of the strange sound those wood-hiding squirrels were making! And yes, I definitely know Cujo...the drooly rabid St. Bernard conjured up from the depths of Stephen King's dark recesses...but I'll bet if Cujo had run into an angry squirrel even he'd have taken off with his tail between his legs. )


----------



## kherrmann3

... and people said I was crazy when I mentioned squirrel armies... Not anymore!


----------



## wabbitmom12

:rofl:Have you seen the movie RV (with Robin Williams) that came out a year or two ago? He had a run in with RACOONS. What's next?! Possums? Chipmunks? Angry hummingbirds??


----------



## kherrmann3

I love that movie!


----------



## peppa and georgie

yofi has the biggest ears i have ever seen x do english lops have the biggest ears of all breeds x x


----------



## Bassetluv

LOL...I love that picture! :biggrin2: (I should send that one to my son :wink)

Oh, yes...I saw RV too! Love Robin Williams, and the raccoon scene was hilarious. :laugh:

I think these planned attacks aren't just confined to rodents either...thinking back, when I was growing up our family had a beagle-mix dog named Charlie. Poor old Charlie was lying on the verandah of our cottage soaking up the sun when this barn swallow swooped down from the rafters and launched a vicious avian assault on him. Charlie began running around in circles in a panic until we finally came to his rescue and opened the door for him to come inside and hide. We later discovered a welt on his head the size of a small egg. That bird meant business!

Peppa and georgie, the English lop definitely has the largest ears in bunnydom! There are E-lops out there with much longer ears than Yofi's, but he still fits within regulation length (I *think* it's 21 inches measured from one eartip to the other). Yofi's earspan seems to be around 22 inches. And oh, he got mad at me tonight...I accidentally stepped on one of those silky dustbusters as he was attempting to trip me up on my way to the kitchen. Needless to say, a baby carrot soon soothed his ruffled feathers.


----------



## Bassetluv

P.S.

Last evening I was attempting to teach Kaya to be a bit more tolerable with Yofi (a losing battle, but I'm ever the optimist). Now that The Dog is considerably older, I find that her tolerance levels tend to be much lower. And her tolerance for one overactive curious rabbit has always been less than desirable. So I decided to try something last evening, putting her halti and leash on her and promising her a cookie if she didn't growl at Yofi whenever he crossed her path. With The Cookie sitting behind me, I told Kaya that IF she was good, and IF she didn't curse under her fetid canine breath at the lapine with the long ears for at least 5 minutes, she would be rewarded. And at first I thought my plan was working, as she even gave Yof a kiss at one point (yeah, she's not dumb...suck up to The Mom so she can get her reward faster). However, my efforts soon were thwarted when - after praising Kaya for doing so well - her face suddenly contorted into a twisted look of genuine doggie horror. Wondering what on earth was wrong, I turned around to look....and discovered that not only was her reward gone, but there in the far corner sat one very rotten long-eared thief, contentedly munching away on one large pilfered doggie biscuit.

You know, sometimes The Dog's curses truly are justified.


----------



## kherrmann3

Aww! Poor Kaya!  I hope she got another cookie!


----------



## wabbitmom12

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> Charlie began running around in circles in a panic until we finally came to his rescue and opened the door for him to come inside and hide. We later discovered a welt on his head the size of a small egg. That bird meant business!


Poor Charlie! Maybe it's the name. We have a Charlie, too,a Pointer-Spaniel mix. I could totally see something like that happening to him. He gets himself into some pretty goofy situations without even trying!

:laugh:Yofi stole the doggie treat. What a little long, loppy-eared stinker! Kaya has to be muttering under her breath, "One of these days, Yofi, one of these days. You just WAIT until Mom isn't around...."


----------



## peppa and georgie

wow they are mega ears, i bet they do actually dust the floor for you when he goes round, my fluffy cat used to do our dusting lol xxx He is so very cute xx


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

That story about your son and the squirrel is so funny.  

I think we are in need of some new pictures of Yofi & Anna!  

Emily


----------



## wabbitmom12

I think this is one of my favourite Yofi Pics. He is such a handsome boy!


----------



## peppa and georgie

That is a really lovely picture xx


----------



## jewelwillow

HI Di, 
I've just discovered your blog, and I have to say the adventures of Yofi, Anna and the rest of your fur kids are hilarious!!!! You certainly have a talent for telling a story and capturing the moment. Thank you for sharing your stories and family with us. I'll be an avid follower from now on.

You never said how you went with your job this year. I think you have a great fall back option of a book to write if you ever need the income. All you need to do is collate the stories here and write a few connections between them.

I've been having a similarly bad run of luck over the past few months, and reading your blog has certainly provided a great distraction for a couple of hours. I'm sure Yofi (when hes not adding to the drama) provides a fun distraction from your troubles too.

Thanks again for sharing the joy!


----------



## Bassetluv

Well, I tried posting some pictures last evening, but my computer seems to have a mind of its own. It's almost like living with a poltergeist in residence, only in high-tech not-so-state-of-the-art format. (I can just hear the grinding and chugging of gears and modem squelching out - in ominous 'puter-speake, of course - "Don't doooo itttt....don't DOOOOO ITTTTT!!".) Then lights flash and flutter and great moans spew forth, and I finally give up and go to bed. And then, of course, it comes back to life the moment I am drifting off into netherland, with nightmares of evil little bits and bytes dancing through my head. 

Anyway...jewelwillow, thank you for the compliment! So sorry to hear that you've been having a bad time this year as well. I think a great many of us are in the same boat...or at least on various levels of the same boat, wondering what cruise we signed up for this time around; and more importantly, where is the nearest port with a beach and masseusse? :biggrin2: This week I went into work and four of us - who do the same job - were called into an emergency meeting with our director, who promptly told us that our particular positions are going to be farmed out to a company in China. So...my job will definitely 'be no more' at some point in the future. However, they are also looking at creating new positions (long story, a lot of shuffling ideas being tossed about) for the new spinoff company, so we were told we'd have something to apply for, at least. Funny thing is, I didn't even realize how hard the news hit me until a couple of days later, I guess because so far we'd all been told that they were attempting to keep almost all of the present positions. I'd totally forgotten about the staff meeting the director was holding that same afternoon and I missed it - yet three separate people claimed they saw me there! I am positive I didn't go though, as I was working in my cubicle all day. But what's even weirder is this: One of the guys I work with sent me an email that same morning, asking how I was and if I wanted to go for a walk later and talk. I responded to his email and said, 'Sure, let's go out'...and then the next day realized he had never got back to me. HOWEVER....when I told my sister (who works at the company too) about this, she said, "But...I saw you and Olivier outside walking around the building and chatting". She swears up and down that he and I went out, and yet I have absolutely NO RECALL of it whatsoever. None! Now that's scary. My sister thinks I was in shock. I dunno...when Olivier returns from his holiday I'll have to confirm with him. I do know that there are entire chunks of my childhood that I've blocked from my memory due to very bad experiences, but this is the first time I have absolutely no recall of a current event. Weird.

Anyway, back to bunnies and pics. These ones are mostly of Yofi, of course (camera hog that he be), and I'll have to upload quickly as I'm supposed to be cleaning my house right now - which is in desperate disrepair...I tend to neglect everything when I'm stressed, and oddly (), housework is the first to be sacrificed.

First, I have to share this...I was searching for something in a drawer the other day and came across an old Rabbits magazine. At first I just set it aside, but then I looked more closely at it. And it struck me as so funny....the date on the mag is 2006, but look at the picture in the upper right-hand corner:






Remind you of anyone? LOL...If I didn't know any better, I'd say that the Yofster had been planting a seed in my brain to get him, even before he was born! 


"Did I hear a *COW*?!?!" (see previous blog entry for explanation )





T"No beasties shall enter these premises except for us-eth"





Giving Gene Simmons a run for his tongue (I'm sure Yof heard that KISS was in town this week)





"SO.....not to be demanding but....WHERE'S DINNER???"






"HEY...not the ear! NOT the EAR!!!!"





Prelude to this pic...The Dog's bag of food had been sitting in that corner, at least until one curious (ravenous) rabbit decided to chew a hole the size of a baseball in its side. This meant cleaning up dog food ball after dog food ball after dog food ball, which had rolled and skittled under any nook and cranny within the bag's radius....but apparently I didn't quite get every single morsel:





This one was taken some time ago. I had camera in hand and was sitting on the floor, waiting to take shots of rabbits in action, when suddenly a Yofi-head appeared out of nowhere, erupting from between my legs much like the dreaded chest-bursting scene in 'Alien':





Anna: 'Why does HE get all of the attention?'





"FUD? Still waiting...."





Chillin'. It's hard werk after seeking out dog fud balls, after all. (First one was mid-flop)













A profile in kittyness:





Mug shot (keep this one in mind if ever I hafta identify him at the police station)





Now, this one has me baffled. The Boy was actually IN THE HOUSE when I found him running around looking like this. How does he do it?? :?





Oh yes, and just in case I ever forget where I put it....


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi Di, sorry to hear about your job. I really hope that theycreate a new position for you. It's so stressfull having to look for work in this economy.

You pictures are wonderful as always.I agree with poor Anna, she needs more pictures, she's such a beauty.

Susan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Hi Di, sorry to hear about your job. I really hope that theycreate a new position for you. It's so stressfull having to look for work in this economy.
> 
> You pictures are wonderful as always.I agree with poor Anna, she needs more pictures, she's such a beauty.
> 
> Susan



:yeahthat:

Dave


----------



## JadeIcing

What everyone else said. ray:


----------



## Bassetluv

Thanks so much, everyone! :hugsquish:It seems like so many of us are struggling through this year, doesn't it? Yet we always manage to find a smile hidden deep inside that eventually manages to find it's way to the top. 

btw, I watched a movie a few days ago on tv that had a great message...it was made more for children, but I found it a very good movie for adults too. "Kit Kittredge" was the title, and it was about a young girl growing up during the days of the great depression. Her family was more fortunate, her dad having a good job while so many others were in despair, but of course that didn't last, and they wound up struggling along with everyone else. Watching that movie reminded me of how tough things really were (and in some cases today, are) for so many people...no job, no home, no food...and people being seggregated into haves and have nots...hobos especially being looked down upon. Yet in the end, I think if we have even one friend to talk to, and to share ups and downs, fears and funnies, we're more than rich. 

And having bunnies helps too.


----------



## LuvaBun

Yeah, Yofi look-alike (I wonder if he was 'the Beast' to be tamed 

Very strange about people seeing you and you not remembering being there - could you have a Doppleganger? Perhaps you may remember later on.

Jan


----------



## Bassetluv

Well, I've discovered that the memory can be a very funny thing - selective remembrances, blocked/repressed memories, mind playing tricks. And of course, my sister could be wrong too.  She's been out of sorts for the past few weeks as well, even though she's in a much better position than me. Yeah, that's it...I'll say it's her...hehe. 

As for dopplegangers Jan, who knows? :dunno I've had weirder things happen in my life...or maybe I've been cloned and don't know it yet. Actually I remember several years ago a friend of my son's coming to my house and he was so excited, saying to me, "You've GOT to come with me to the McDonald's on St. Laurent (Boulevard)...there's a woman working there who looks EXACTLY like you! You wouldn't believe it!!!" LOL...I laughed at him for being so dramatic about it, but it was funny to see him go on as if he'd seen a ghost (or...doppleganger, I guess ). I never did go with him to see *my other self* though. 

And on the other side of the coin, I used to work at a building supply company here in town...was there for over 7 years and for the last two or three was their inventory controller. There was a staff of roughly 25 or so, but some of the guys (it was mostly men working there) I worked with more closely than others. One of them was Bret, one of the sales staff who I used to see every day. We'd have lunch at the same time or wind up on break together, and he and I used to talk a lot about our families and such. When the store closed down everyone went their separate ways...but about 6 years later I happened to run into Bret, who was by then working at a local Home Depot. I approached him and we spoke for about 20 minutes, and you know, he couldn't remember me at all. Even after I reminded him I had been the inventory controller, I was one of the only females working at the store, and we'd been friends there for quite a while. He didn't have a clue who I was...didn't recognize me, didn't remember me...yet he remembered everyone else I mentioned who used to work there. Then, about a month later I had to go to my vet's to make an appt for my dog. I hadn't been there for probably a year and a half - dog was overdue for shots - and the receptionist, Kim, asked if she could help me when I walked in. I said, "Hi Kim, it's Diana....you know, Kaya's mom?" Yet she had a perplexed look on her face...she had no idea who I was. I'd been going to that vet every year for over 15 years, and Kim had been the receptionist from the time I started taking my pets there, always chatting with me and asking how things were going....yet that day when I walked in, she absolutely had no clue as to who I was. How weird is that? :? I can't explain it.

As for the Yofster, "Beast to be tamed" would be quite the accurate description, wouldn't it? And I can guarantee you that anyone who meets him _never_ forgets him...it'd be impossible!


----------



## wabbitmom12

I know what you mean about stress causing problems with the ole memory! I had a weird incident a couple of weeks ago where I ended up calling my sister and asking her, "Did you and I just have a conversation on the phone? Like, 5 minutes ago?" LOL. It ended up that I had a DREAM about talking to her, and I woke up with the phone in my hand...I think I was sleep walking while I had the dream about calling her.In the dream, I remember thinking, "I'm tired, Ithink I'll go back to bed for awhile." I probably woke myself up getting back into the bed! And then I seriously didn't know whether Ihad actuallytalked on the phone or not! It seemed SO REAL.

LOL How weird is that??


----------



## Bassetluv

Sorry for the really late reply wabbitmom, but oh, I must say I've done that too in the past...had a dream and could have sworn it was something that had taken place in real life. LOL...your sister must have gotten quite a kick out of you! 

Am just passing through quickly to post...speaking of stress and stuff, I've been off work for the past week because something weird happened to my arm. Shoulder, actually. I woke up one morning thinking I'd slept the wrong way, but the pain in my arm/shoulder just kept getting worse throughout the day, rather than better. After four days I decided I'd better go to the dr, and he wasn't sure what it was but told me to stay off work for a while (i.e., off the computer). He sent me for x-rays and I went that same day, and was thinking, 'gee, the pain isn't that bad...maybe it's improving', but then when I changed into that annoying peek-a-boo blue gown that ties in the back and is at least 10 times too big, a sudden pain shot through my shoulder, so intense that I immediately broke out into a sweat, and at the same time a huge wave of nausea struck. Of course I'm standing there in a little changing booth, the nurse has gone off to tend to something else, and I seriously thought I was going to lose it. So for a few moments I debated...do I wait for the nurse and chance redecorating their un-feng shui booth, or do I run off to the one washroom available on that floor? This last option was a bit complicated, for it meant having to dash through the waiting room / reception area, leaving the clinic area, running down the hallway and darting into the bathroom...that is, if it wasn't occupied. And all of _that_ would have entailed me running with a humongous blue gown sailing out behind me, exposing things that should never see the light of day - at least in public. Because the silly outfit tied in the back, and because of the pain in my shoulder, I couldn't reach around to tie the straps. And because it was a *one-size-fits-far-too-many* outfit, the danged thing kept falling off, despite my desperate efforts to encourage it to stay upright. Then, just as the situation was becoming dire enough to go for option two (**** the torpedoes and full speed ahead!), the nurse finally showed up. And after providing me with a plastic-lined waste bucket and a glass of cold water, my pain and stomach finally settled down, and x-rays were administered. 

(Rule number 222 when going for medical stuff...if you can, and they don't interfere with the actual procedure, pick up prescribed pain meds FIRST; then take care of the rest later.)

Anyway, as odd and severe as the pain was, just as mysteriously it disappeared. I doubt they'll find much on the x-rays; I've been having weird aches and pains in my joints and muscles (off and on) for many years now. This however, was the first "@#%##!!!" intense, immobilizing pain I've ever had. And now that I've had my rest, it's off to work tomorrow.

Will update with Yofi/Anna pics when I get a chance...right now it's raining and they haven't been out in a while, so are snoozing in their room. I swear, we've had so much rain and humidity this year that I wouldn't be surprised to some morning find that both bunnies had turned fuzzy green. (They say we've only had six days in total - all summer - where it hasn't rained!)


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am glad your feeling better, that sounded really scary (I know duh!), I am glad it went away and I hope it stays away too.

I wish you would send some of that rain down here! We had a fairly wet spring but this summer has been relatively dry.

Really can't see Yofi staying still long enough for mold to grow on him.

Dave


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I didn't know Yofi was modeling?


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh, I love that, Dave 

How are things in Yofiland, Di? Are you doing OK?

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3

At the state fair, I saw an E-Lop doe. She had the pointy-head, too.


----------



## Bassetluv

Okay, so Yofi was complaining to me that HIS thread had fallen to page 3, and how dare I let this happen to him?!? So here I am to boost his ego...er...thread.



Actually, the real truth is that I ran away for a bit. (Apologies for just disappearing, and many many thanks to everybody who was concerned...:hug Stress of everyday life finally took it's toll, so I made hasty plans with my son one day, and we took separate flights - me from Ottawa, him from Toronto - and we both flew down to Halifax to visit my dad for a while. And I gotta say, I needed it. Mind you, the trip wasn't without some stress itself; my dad (who is pushing 85) neglected to tell me that he had been sick for three weeks prior to our visit. So when Stephen and I arrived we wound up taking care of him. I hadn'ty seen my dad in almost 3 years, so it was a bit disturbing to see how frail he'd become...but his temper and his colorful language hasn't languished in the least.  Oh yeah, and he had houseguests while we were there too - he'd warned me about them before we went down, but I didn't tell my son...apparently my dad's house is playing host to a nest of bats. I dared not tell Stephen beforehand, lest he throw up his arms in despair and scream like *a little girly* (Arnold Schwarzennegger term) and run for the hills. 

LOL...the bat issue was rather funny too. Fortunately we only saw one bat, one time. But of all three people in the house, who did it choose to hang out around? Yep...Stephen...who is deathly afraid of anything wild that isn't a virtual screen image. Stephen had been sleeping on a sofa bed in the living room, and one morning I got up and opened the door to the room I was occupying. As soon as I did there was a whoosh of air, and a huge furry, razor-clawed, sharp-fanged demon swooped down and me in a satanistic rage. Okay, so I took a bit of poetic license there....a small brown cute fuzzy thing flew past, swooped and flew past again. And again. And again. After about the fourth swoop I managed to run through his airspace and darted into the living room, where Stephen was in a deep, sound sleep. The bat - who obviously was looking for a friend - followed me into the room and began to dance about the ceiling, flitting here and there and generally making himself known. Of course I remained level-headed about the whole thing, since I had told my dad that I adore all small creatures...and so I shook Stephen awake, saying, "Stephen, do you see that?! LOOK!" When he mumbled and moaned (and probably cursed me under his breath) I shook him harder, saying, "Stephen! There's a *BAT *in the room!!" He blinked one eye open at me, definitely did curse something, and then covered his head with a blanket. That's when I realized I was all alone. Well, me and...THE BAT.

I know my geriatric dad had been successful at getting rid of some of this flying rodent's relatives earlier in the month (or at least he claimed he did), so I figured, I could do the same thing. And that's when I came up with a brilliant idea...I'd take my thick woolly sweater and 'herd' the bat out of the house with it. All I had to do was open the back door, guide him to freedom, and that would be that. This plan would probably have worked well too, except for one thing...I had underestimated the ability of a bat to deny an eviction notice, once served. I crept into the den, slid the patio door and it's twin screen open, and then tiptoed back to the living room. The bat, of course, had now changed his location; he was once again swooping back and forth, back and forth, in the hallway. It was sort of like watching a winged trapeze artist performing a highwire act at a shriner's circus, only without the trapeze. Or the shriners. Or even the greasy popcorn.

Finally, after trying to time this kamikaze's aerial nosedives to the second, I took my sweater and began the first of many feeble attempts at influencing him to head into the den. SWOOSH! He'd fly by, and I'd wave my sweater. The bat would ignore it and veer up to the ceiling. SWOOSH! He'd fly by again, leathery wings aspread as my sweater would billow his way, only to have him switch gears to dart and sprint, avoidance radar on full alert. SWOOSH! He'd dive again, me frantically ducking and pluming my garment, him now laughing and shifting to turbo-thrusters. This went on for nearly ten minutes, until finally..._finally_...

He turned to avoid my flailing and wound up swooping right where I wanted him...into the back room and headed for the open door. Seeing my chance I ran after him, waving my sweater like a matador taunting a bull, and he at last saw that I meant business...and he bolted out the door and into the early morning light. At last I breathed a sigh of relief and went to shut the door. And suddenly...

SWOOSH!!!!!

The danged bat was back inside, once again darting and swooping maniacally around the room. What the...???? Was there something wrong with this little lemming on steroids? Did he not understand that the outdoors meant freedom, and all the free mosquitoes he could possibly ever dream of devouring? Did he have a death wish? Did he fail bat school?

It was then that I realized, this bat wasn't really all that dumb; he was simply frantic. He was trying to get back home. And the entrance to *_home_* seemed to be up in the attic...that square in the ceiling at the end of the hallway, which - I still shudder to think - probably housed every aunt, uncle, grandfather, grandmother, siblings and great-grand-siblings that formed his family tree. In fact, they were probably all roosting on - and adding to - that very family tree, up in the attic....all 2063...2064...2065 of them. 

Well, this meant war. Bat war. I had to get this guy out of the house, simply because it had become an issue between myself and him. This time, it was personal. So I got my trusty sweater, wrapped it tight in my fists, and when the devilish little squeaker swooped down I screamed and ran at him with it...arms and fabric flying in a freakish display of weirdness. The bat, I swear, almost stopped in mid-air to look at me - probably wondering who in H-E-doublehockeysticks this crazy human was - and for a moment I thought I had him. But again I underestimated the determination of the lowly bat, for he flew away, up, up, up, high to the ceiling, circled around once, twice, three times....and then he divebombed. Right for my head.

Oddly, I don't recall making the girly scream that escaped my throat that morning. (Later it would be said that the residents of Redden Avenue awoke to an eerie howling cry, and some most likely considered calling animal control to find out if any wolves had suddenly migrated to the area. Art Bell was probably on a couple of others' lists to call...claiming that some alien monster had been heard shrieking its gutteral cry through the land.) All I can really remember is suddenly being in the living room once again, shaking my son and saying, "BAT...B...B...BAAAATTTT!!!" while he tunneled deeper into the safety of his coccooned bedding. And when I realized that I did not have reinforcements to back me up in my hour of need, I wantonly dropped all fear. I bravely strode into the shadow of the valley of the den, my sweater a flag of honor waving in the face of BAT, and I shook it at him. And just like that, he left. He saw the open door once more, took one last look at me and thought, 'Aw, fudge it....this isn't worth it...' and he was gone. So I leapt at the door and slid it shut, locking all bolts and then falling back onto the thick plate glass...sweaty, exhausted, and the victor.

Ten minutes later my dad got up, poured himself a bowl of cereal and settled down at the breakfast table next to me. Just before taking a huge mouthful of superduper bran crisp he looked at me and asked, 'What the hell was all the noise out here this morning?'

'Bat', I answered.

'Oh', he replied, and crunched down on his flakes.

And that was that.

_______________________________________________________

And now for what you really wanted to see/hear about:

Yofi! (and Anna too, of course) and friends  

Anna enjoying a suntan:





Marshmallow bunny:





Just da two of dem:





What happens when you try to capture a Yofi on camera:





Part two:





Fritz, sound asleep:





Kaya enjoying the treat I brought back for her:





Stephen and Kaya:





Both of them on the swing (can you tell which one wanted DOWN?):





Stephen sharing his orange:





Lookit that ear!





You know an orange is gud wen teh joos drips frum your chin:





His Royal Highness, The Yofster:


----------



## Bassetluv

And I almost forgot to say....they set Yofi in stone?!? LOL...well, we all knew it had to happen...


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Wonderful to finally see you back and posting!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!

!!!!
!!
!
It was feeling like forever, but I was wondering if it was just me...

Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful photos of your crew (and the brave bat catcher  !


----------



## Bassetluv

aaww...thank you! :biggrin2: I hope all's been well with you, as well as with everybuddy else here too! 

Hopefully I'll have more pics to post in the next while. I should add a couple of my niece's two children...esp. one of Skyler. He's the sweetest little guy! He just turned 5 and just started school this year. When he was 2, he was diagnosed with cancer (it was called a Wilm's tumor and was in his kidney, and was huge by the time they found it). The good news is, the success rate for complete cure is around 90%, and Skyler - after undergoing pretty gruelling treatment - is off all meds and just goes for regular checkups (YAY!). When I was in NS he and his sister (Jade) happened to be visiting their grandfather (my brother) so we got to see them both. 

Skyler seemed to take a particular liking to me, following me everywhere, insisting I sit next to him at the dinner table, and also insisting that I accompany him on his great big adventure to China (to see the *Big Wall*, of course). I didn't think I'd have time to go with him, but it turned out he could have me there and back before supper was cooked. And we did.  I also made a bet with him that his dad wouldn't put any meat on my dinner plate, and Skyler insisted his dad gave everybody meat. So I told him that if I didn't get any meat, Skyler would have to pay me $5.00. Of course when the meals were served, David didn't give me any meat, knowing I am vegetarian...and so when I pointed this out to Skyler his little face twisted up and he said, "Well, he should have given you some!" So I told him that he owed me $5.00. He looked at me, then looked over at David and stated with a huge sigh, "Grandad...get your wallet out..."

hehe...

Anyway, will try and get some more pics up of bunnies and such on the weekend.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

That is too cute! YOFI RULES AND IS THEE CUTEST!! LOOK AT THAT NOSE!








Thank you Di!:highfive:


----------



## wabbitmom12

Di, so glad to see you posting! I was thinking about you yesterday (again), and wondering how you're doing. 

Congratulations to the conquering hero: Diane, the Bat Slayer! Okay, so you didn't slay him...but you were MUCH braver than I would have been. I would have been under the blanket with Stephen, screaming like a little girly!! Bats...GROSSS! 

Glad you were able to get away for a few days. A change of scenery really does help. 

Thanks for the Anna-n-Yofi pictures. That always makes my day. The picture of Fritz suntanning his tummy cracks me up, too. Our black cat Buddy does that, and sometimes I think he will spontaneously combust. :biggrin2:

Tomorrow we are going to a rabbit show, and a friend of ours has 3 baby E-Lops. DANGER!! DANGER!! She can, as my hubby says, sell ice to Eskimoes. And Dave (perhaps me too?) would be a willing victim of the full court press: Look at these adorable, long eary lagomorphs..don't you WANT ONE?

LOL, I think I will keep Dave away from the computer tonight, so he can't see the new Yofi-pictures. Yeah, that might help...maybe.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

:happyrabbit:I am so glad your back and posted so Yofi's blog is on the first page as I am sure he feels it should always be. Di, as it has been said many times, you have a talent for writing. You told the bat story so well, I could picture the room, Stephen under the blankets and you bravely taking on the batand acheiving victory. 

Great pictures of Yofi and Anna. I like how Anna's ear are horizontal.

It didn't look like Stephen had a choice in sharing his orange. I am sure Yofi insisted that he share.


----------



## kherrmann3

Adorable update!  That bat story is priceless! I would probably try and do the same thing you did!

Thanks for the picture updates!


----------



## Bassetluv

Well, I'm slow, but I will eventually post some more pictures here (it's kind of late for me to do so now...bedtime comes early to all those who cater to bunnies, bats, and all things in-between. I actually dropped by for a moment for two reasons: to say :hug: to everyone here, and to see if Dave had succumbed to English lop fever, and he _DID_! :highfive: What a sweet addition to your family, Karen and Dave! But I must warn you...E-lops are like potato chips; once you have one you keep going back for more. (I'd have more than one myself - even though my house is cramped from foundation to flagstaff with _stuff _- but the breed is rarer than hen's teeth here. I suspect that the English lop ancestors who migrated from the lower 49 to the bitter wilds of Canada spent one winter here, whereby their ear flaps froze harder than a cluster of frozen bananas on popsicle sticks, and they decided that was more than enough for them...and they caught the next tour bus back to the land of sunshine and Shamwows.)

The bats at my dad's house weren't nearly so bad as I had pictured them to be before I arrived. However, having one swoop and taunt you in the wee morning hours just isn't all that cool, especially before one has had their coffee fix. And I forgot to mention in that story just why Stephen had cussed at me when I had attempted to have him protect me...apparently that same bat had kept him up all night, swishing and divebombing and trying to impress my son with all sorts of mammalian aerial stunts. Try as the bat might, however, Stephen wasn't impressed. And so he was even less impressed with me when I jolted him awake with my calm "BAT!! BAT!!!" alert. (Poor kid...after getting assaulted by a freakishly scary squirrel in TO, he goes to Nova Scotia and gets picked on by a bat.)

Oh yeah, and Fritz, my cat who was schnoozing on his back...it's a good thing he's cute, that's all I can say. When Stephen and I arrived home after visiting my dad - Stephen had decided to visit Ottawa for a few days before heading back to Toronto - I warned him that my house might not smell fresh as a daisy (no reference to the new cutie Daisy ) as my sister and her daughter were taking care of the bunnies...and they weren't keen on cleaning the rabbits' litter boxes to any great extent. However, the aroma that greeted us when we walked into my house was waaay beyond bad...Fritz, the rotter, had apparently become distressed because I had gone away, and he had liberally sprayed every inch of every corner of every room with his 'I hate that you left me' scent. The entire house reeked of cat urine. Even the bookcase in the livingroom (lower shelf only...Fritz hasn't perfected his projectile pee stream yet) was bombed...all of the books on that shelf now sport the not-so-fragrant PepÃ©-le-Fritz eau de cat. *sigh* It's always such fun to go away.:foreheadsmack: 

Anyway, that photo of Fritz lying on his back is kind of funny, as it's his *special* place...see the pot beside him with the weedy-looking plants in it? I had planted some herbs in that container, and then as an afterthought I also planted some catnip. Yeah...that's right...he was totally out of it, high on his 'nip. 

And one more note...the photos of Stephen with Yofi on his lap are kind of impressive as well. For whatever reason, Stephen and small animals just don't mix. (Just lookit the bats and squirrels.) Even when he was little...I remember taking him out to help me feed my bunnies way back when Stephen was around 4, and while I was filling food dishes Stephen decided to give the rabbits some carrots. Next thing I know he's standing there sobbing, blood running down his hand and saying between his tears, "He didn't mean to do it...it wasn't his fault". Apparently when he was giving one of the rabbits a carrot, there was a miscalculation between what was carrot and what was finger, and Stephen got nipped. When I had one other little rabbit here many years ago - a small grey (and very gentle) Neth. Dwarf mix - that rabbit really did not like Stephen, even though he tried to make friends with the bunny. Rufus would sit calmly in my lap every time I held him, yet as soon as Stephen tried, he'd get a warning kick or an actual bite. And I swear, Rufus would seek out Stephen's shoes - amongst all the footwear near the front door - and would urinate on his sneakers alone. I actually caught him doing it once; he spotted Stephen's shoes sitting next to mine, backed up, lifted his tail and peed right on top of them, and then hopped away. That's the only time he ever would urinate outside of the litter box too. Then there was Raph, who - when he still could hop about on his own - would lurk beneath the shrubbery, lying in wait for unsuspecting bare ankles to amble past. A sudden rush of tooth-gnashing rabbit would charge from the brambles, intent on making ankle piercing a fashion statement, but thankfully his klutziness, combined with those longe ears, would thwart his mission. (And to his credit, Raph was an equal-opportunity lunger...I too was the target of many of his assaults, not just my son.) So when Stephen first met Yofi he was apprehensive toward him, but Yofi soon won him over...and before Stephen left to go back home he wound up having one rather curious English lop following him all around the kitchen, or attempting to climb up his leg whenever he was holding food. So for all of the nipping, kicking, leaping, swooping, urinating, or general harrassing rodents that have crossed my son's path, Yofi is the first to actually make him smile and realize that bunnies - and possibly even bats - can be friends with him. :biggrin2:

Will have some more bunny photos sometime soon, after I download - and then resize and upload - from my camera.


----------



## wabbitmom12

Poor Stephen! I'd be a little paranoid too, if all those critters kept picking on me.

At our house, I am usually the one getting gnashed by rabbits...mostly because I get to be the one doing "FUN" little procedures, like clipping nails/giving medicines/treating boo boos/taking care of buns that are TICKED because they were left at the fairgrounds, instead of their own personal cages at home, for a week...etc. I'm usually the closest target, I guess. Dave gets to hold, and I have to poke and prod. Not thathe hasn't been bitten...he has. Painfully. But not as many times as me. :nope:


----------



## Bassetluv

> At our house, I am usually the one getting gnashed by rabbits...mostly because I get to be the one doing "FUN" little procedures, like clipping nails/giving medicines/treating boo boos/taking care of buns that are TICKED because they were left at the fairgrounds, instead of their own personal cages at home, for a week...etc. I'm usually the closest target, I guess. Dave gets to hold, and I have to poke and prod. Not that he hasn't been bitten...he has. Painfully. But not as many times as me. :nope:



Ouch! And bunnies can deliver nasty punishment too. AND they can hold grudges. Well, for a while anyway (until the next carrot is offered up as consolement). Don't you feel just awful when that happens? I mean, you want to explain to them it's all in their best interest, but it's hard to talk bunnyspeake to one very angry lagomorph.

Wish I had time to relate though, about my other animals...the ones who really held grudges against me for all of the things I did to them. (Kaya, for example, who was very upset when I took her to be spayed a month after I adopted her. For three days I could not go near her at all, or I'd be met with teeth bared and a very threatening growl. At first I thought she was having a bad reaction to the anesthetic, so I called the vet in a panic...but it turned out she was simply blaming me for the bad experience. Stephen could go up and hug and kiss her and she'd wag her tail, but me...she would have attacked me if I was to get too close. Three days later - after I respected her wishes and stayed away - she forgave me and greeted me with wagging tail and licks.) 

Oops, off to bed; I didn't mean to stay up _this_ late...:shock:


----------



## wabbitmom12

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> Wish I had time to relate though, about my other animals...the ones who really held grudges against me for all of the things I did to them.


Grudges, oh yes! My Dutchess, the Dutchbun, is famous for that. If I haven't spent much time with her for a few days, she lets me know. She turns her back on me! Won't even take a treat. (She'll take it from Dave.) 

If I try to pet her, she jumps into her little tent and hides from me. I'm sure she's in there sticking her tongue out at me! :brat: If I remove her from the tent, or I should say TRY to remove her, she digs in her claws like a cat. When I finally get her out, she looks at me out of the corner of her eye...I'm in too much trouble to get real eye contact! :grumpy: Then when I try to talk to her, her eyes get really big, like she's terrified :shock: (what a drama queen.)

Finally, we make our way to the couch for a long snuggle under my chin. She holds out for about the first 5 minutes of our cuddle time...then she starts to make happy noises when I give her scritchy scratchies on her back. After about 15 minutes, she's finally grooming ME...wet bunny kisses all over my neck and shoulder. :inlove: That's when I know I've been forgiven.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

Oh my gosh, Di!!!!  

I love your bat story!! Insanely funny! 
I'm sure I'm not the only one waiting for a book by you! lol. 

Emily


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> Oh my gosh, Di!!!!
> 
> I love your bat story!! Insanely funny!
> I'm sure I'm not the only one waiting for a book by you! lol.
> 
> Emily


We all keep telling her onder:maybe someday. Maybe Yofi will tell her he would like her to write a book. I mean who refuses a Yofi request!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Now that I think about it, when I was at the rabbit show, I had this strange feeling come over me. It kept telling me "Yuz needz to git a e-lop bunny", Yofi must have been using his bunny mind control on me.


----------



## Bassetluv

Thanks Emily ...I keep saying 'someday' too, and I shouldn't be. I should just decide to sit down and write, and do so. (I wonder if it's too late to make a New Year's resolution? :biggrin2

Oh great...now Yofi's got psychic abilities? He zapped you from afar Dave! But I have to admit, if Daisy was a result of Yofi mind control, then at least he's got great taste. 

Oh, and Anna's ears are like that most of the time now. I think she's being a copybun, living with Mr Big Ears and all. Either that or Yofi has been using her as a pillow for so long now that her ears are permanently pressed into the 'down' position.


----------



## Bassetluv

> Grudges, oh yes! My Dutchess, the Dutchbun, is famous for that. If I haven't spent much time with her for a few days, she lets me know. She turns her back on me! Won't even take a treat. (She'll take it from Dave.)
> 
> If I try to pet her, she jumps into her little tent and hides from me. I'm sure she's in there sticking her tongue out at me! :brat: If I remove her from the tent, or I should say TRY to remove her, she digs in her claws like a cat. When I finally get her out, she looks at me out of the corner of her eye...I'm in too much trouble to get real eye contact! :grumpy: Then when I try to talk to her, her eyes get really big, like she's terrified :shock: (what a drama queen.)
> 
> Finally, we make our way to the couch for a long snuggle under my chin. She holds out for about the first 5 minutes of our cuddle time...then she starts to make happy noises when I give her scritchy scratchies on her back. After about 15 minutes, she's finally grooming ME...wet bunny kisses all over my neck and shoulder. :inlove: That's when I know I've been forgiven.



hahaha...I love it! And whoever was it who thought that we lowly humans were the *owners*? Methinks they have it backwards.


----------



## Bassetluv

A few more pics

This is a rather blurry one of Anna, but I laughed when I saw it






Here's what I spotted one morning not long after getting up










The Boy does like pilfered popcorn. :foreheadsmack:Thankfully the bag was just about empty when he found it (which explains the baghead bunny pose...I guess he was trying to scrounge up morsels at the very bottom, and his fat head got wedged in there).

And these two shots of The Dog are 

(a) "I WANT KORN!!!!" (I was eating dinner and had a corn on the cob on my plate)






and (b) THE LOOK: "Get away from me, ya filthy little beastie!" (Yofi had wandered into the room and was sitting next to her)






Finally...sownd asleepz on his kushion (yep, he often sleeps with his eyes partly open...but still sleeps as sound as a log)


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Yofi cracks me up! Was that with extra butter?

Poor Kaya so terrified of the Yofster.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Many are worried about you! I know I have heard from you, thank goodness!

Update us when you can, girl!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Yofi I hope your behaving yourself!


----------



## Bassetluv

> Many are worried about you! I know I have heard from you, thank goodness!
> 
> Update us when you can, girl!


aaww...thank you! :hug:



> Yofi cracks me up! Was that with extra butter? Poor Kaya so terrified of the Yofster.


Yes, Kaya really IS that scared of him. If I head for the bathroom Kaya is no more than a few inches behind me, so fearful is she that I will leave her to her own defenses with *HIM*. Even in the morning when I'm brushing my teeth before going to work, Kaya comes in and literally plops herself behind me, hiding from the evil bunnylord. :foreheadsmack:And the popcorn, yup, it was extra-buttered!  Oh, and the popcorn sorta led to a rather harrowing evening last week (see below).


As for updates, well...Yofi gave me a pretty danged good scare last weekend. It was Friday evening and when I'd come home from work I was sick, so after letting the dog out and just poking my head into the rabbit room (and seeing two sleeping bunnies) I decided to lie down. Around 10:00 or so I was feeling better, so got up and went to let the rabbits out of the room. Oddly, I remember thinking as soon as I got up that something *wasn't right*...and sure enough...

I opened the door to the rabbits' room and Anna, as usual, came flying over to greet me (she may not be a very active bunny, but she definitely is attached to me in her own way). Yofi, on the other hand, just sat there on the cushion next to the cage, a big cream-n-white-colored muffinlump. So I called to him, but he didn't move. Didn't even look at me. Now that was unusual for him. Normally Anna is the first one at the door, but Yofi always follows suit moments later, each of them scurrying about with their unworded pleas: 'Hiya mom, where were ya? What'd ya bring me?' 'When's dinner?' 'Why does Yofi smell weird?' (oops, last one was just Anna) Anyway, this particular evening none of that was heard from the Yofster, not even one 'Hihowyadoin'. He just sat.

So I walked over to him, hoping he'd get up and start bugging me, but knowing deep down that something was upsetting him. When I reached him I greeted him with a pat on the head and a 'Yofi! How are you?' but still...no reaction. So then I picked him up. Again he didn't react...he just lay in my arms. DEFINITELY not a good sign. At that point I took him into the living room and put him on the sofa, then got some of his favorite foods...banana, apple, even the mother of all temptations, a craisin....and...nothing. He sniffed each of them and just sighed, and lowered his head. I noticed too, that his stomach felt odd...his ribs were jutted out more than usual, a sign that he was tensing his gut muscles...which with him is a definite sign of pain. And that's when I began to get very worried. I kept thinking, impaction, blockage; the things no bunny mom or dad wants to dare even ponder. So I decided to calm myself down and take things one step at a time. I opted to give Yofi some simethicone and see if that helped, as gas could also have been a cause. 

And that's when I cursed myself for being such a bad housekeeper. At some point in time I moved the box that has all of my bunny meds in it, and do you think I could find it? No...I searched high and low but it eluded me completely. I had to sit down and think for a moment; what to do next? I decided to run two blocks to the local pharmacy and pick up a new bottle of Ovol, the other one was probably getting old anyway. It was a cold, dark rainy night, so I put on my coat, grabbed an umbrella, tucked Yofi up in a blanket and promised to be right back.

An hour - and _five _pharmacies later - I came home empty-handed. Not one of the drug stores was open. Oh sure, Ottawa has 24-hour pharmacies, but they must all be crammed into one strip mall at the far far reaching edges of the city's armpit, because they sure as heck aren't near my place. Yofi was still where I'd left him earlier so I picked him up and began giving him a deep, gentle tummy massage. And I swear he looked like he was enjoying it, despite the discomfort he was in. His gut still felt immobile, and thoughts raced through my head...how do I get him to the one vet clinic (again, at the other end of the city) at this time of night? 

Then I remembered something; in the far depths of my bathroom cabinet I used to have some Gas-X pills for adults; if they were still there I could give one of those a try. So again I went searching, rummaging past lotions and potions and freebees and who-knows-what else I never ever use any more, and at last hit the jackpot. Eureka! Gas-X...little red liquid gel pills. Quickly I took one, poured some warm water and mixed some drops of the gel into it, and eye-droppered it into the Yofster's mouth. Then I began more tummy massages, along with a grooming to get rid of his excess loose fur. (The Boy is the _worst _moulter I've ever seen in an animal..ever!) Add to all of this was a great many prayers, and that is what seemed to do the trick for...lo and behold...an hour later he was not only hopping about again, but was climbing all over me, demanding that his dinner be fed to him THIS MOMENT. It was the quickest recovery I've seen, and I must say the relief was huge. The entire time this was going on I kept trying to think of what Yofi could have eaten, in the off chance it was an impaction. He tends to get into absolutely everything, so the list can be long. But all I could think of was the bag of popcorn he'd raided earlier - though I thought it was pretty much empty when he found it - and he also had eaten a bit of corn from corn-on-the-cob. Again not much at all, but still...both are foods that aren't the best for bunnies. Combine that with his explosive shedding and that could be a recipe for intestinal disaster. So now I am attempting to monitor his external suction hose (aka, mouth) more closely. And keep his 'hareline' as shed-free as possible. Maybe shaving him would do the trick. I've seen those skinny hairless cats, and 'skinnypigs'; they're not so bad-looking. A hairless e-lop would be kinda cool. Come to think of it, the 'skinnypig' moniker would be rather appropriate for The Boy anyway. Think he'd go for the bald n beautiful look? But more importantly...would I hafta wax his ears to match?


On one other (continuing weird year saga) note, guess what I got in the mail two days ago? A lovely little invite from the Ministry of the Attorney General's office, asking me if I would like to pleasure them with my company on November 2nd. Well, 'asking' is not quite how it went; it was actually a 'summons to the juror' notification, *telling* me that I have to report to the Ottawa lawcourts on that day, as I am being herded in with a whole other bunch of poor souls to be considered for jury duty. The bugger of it is, you don't know anything until they decide who they're going to pick; and then once they do, it _may_ be held in Ottawa, or it may be held in Toronto; and it _may_ be a short trial, or it could drag on for months - and thus the jurors could be sequestered for the duration. They do not pay jurors unless the trial goes beyond 11 days, and when that happens they will pay $40/day...not a heck of a lot if one's employer decides they can't afford to continue paying you while you're on jury duty. (Fortunately my employer does pay...if they didn't, and I wound up in a long court case, I'd be in trouble.) And of course, if you don't want to do jury duty, well....ya don't really have a choice, unless ya want to be on the receiving end of the law. :X Of course for someone like me, who has (mild) social anxiety, this has been rather stressing - on top of everything else so far.

Well, as Bill Cosby always used to say, 'Never challenge 'worse'... ullhair:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am happy the Yofster is alright. Man you know he is sick if he doesn't get into something!

When they start doing jury selection and they ask you a few questions, just start arguing with your self of the answer. It might get you out of it or committed to a hospital for observation, either way you wouldn't have to do it!


----------



## wabbitmom12

Poor Yofi tummyache! :tears2: It's just not rightwhen he's toosick to get into mischief.:devil

No more popcorn raids, Yof!opcorn2

Glad he is all better. Tell him Daisy Mae sends her love. :inlove: (oh, and me too!)


----------



## LuvaBun

Poor Yofster! Glad to hear he is back to 'normal'. Isn't it typical that nothing is on hand wen you need it. Good thinking with the other meds though.

I would really hate to do jury duty. If ever they asked me, I think I would say "Well, if they're nice, they're innocent, if they're not, then guilty". That might get me out of it 

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3

Poor Yofi and his upset tummy! I'm glad he's doing better!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Yofi and Anna how are you guys doing? Been thinking about you two.


----------



## Bassetluv

Yofi and Anna are both doing well, although their noses were a bit out of joint last night when they had to undergo mandatory toenail-trimming. Grunts, feets lashing out, feigned rage and pseudo-nips all were ignored by me as I went about the task of bunnicuring the duo. And actually, for once Anna was really really good...usually her hind feet lash out so forcefully, and with such speed that they are but a blur and whoosh of air; but this time she just sat and let me do it. Oh, she whimpered her little bunny whines as I held her, but that was all. In fact it went so well that I immediately became suspicious, thinking she had a Plan B hidden somewhere up her sleeve. But no...she was a good girl. And Yofi never does give me much trouble when I trim his hoofies; he fakes a half-hearted kick and will grunt once or twice, and then he just lies there for the rest of the routine. I guess he still reserves his special talents to that of tearing apart the house, or doing something to cause me to jump out of my skin.

And I must admit, he got me pretty good last night. I had been watching 'Dexter' on tv, and while it is really more of a psychological scary show than anything, that particular episode had me a bit jumpy after I'd watched it. I was doing a wash down the basement at the same time, so after the show ended I went down there to get the clothing out of the dryer. Coming upstairs from the basement - which, eerily enough, reminds me of the basement of that old house in the woods in 'The Blair Witch Project' (I still check for witches hiding in the corners) - I was a bit nervous. Living alone tends to exacerbate any unwarranted fears, and I did find myself scurrying up the steps faster than I normally would...arms filled with recently-dried and folded pants and shirts. Just as I reached the top of the stairs (my 'safety-zone' area in my weird mind) I thought I heard something. I stopped for a moment, two steps from the top, and listened...but all was silent. So I stepped forth again. And just as I reached the top step, it happened. There was a loud scritching-horribilis noise that came from behind, and then the door slammed itself shut in my face. Someone was IN THE HOUSE! Someone was trying to TRAP ME IN THE BASEMENT!! It was THE BLAIR WITCH, I just knew it! I could hear her long fingernails scraping on the wood of the door, could almost hear her cackling laugh, and my heart was thumping wildly in my chest. Of course sanity told me that it really wasn't the Blair Witch...but...but...my God, who was in my house???

The answer, of course, was Yofi. He had been hiding behind the open door, and through a most-likely planned timing, he stood up, clawed at the back of the door and gave it a huge rabbitine SHOVE...whereupon it slammed into my face just as I reached the doorway with my wash in tow. As soon as I reached the handle and opened the door I saw the perpetrator - or the tell-tail sign of him - white flag raised high over his rump as all four feet scrambled on slippery tile to 'getoutgetoutGETOUT'! before he was spotted. I do sometimes think he has it in for me; 'skeer the Mom to deeth and all uv this will be aourz, ANNA!'. Either that or he has some sort of bunnycam hidden away in secretive corners, videotaping every scream and leap of fright that I make. He's probably compiling them as I type this, waiting for his chance to upload them onto Youtube. 

As for the ongoing things that my life has been attracting lately...well, I think I've reached a point where laughing is all I can do. To keep it short, let's see...first, I entered an 'expression of interest' at work to act as an assistant for one of the other women. No raise in pay, it would be for about 3-4 months, but would give me the opportunity to get experience in other areas of our workplace. However, at the same time that this was going on, I was slated to go to court for jury selection. Last Monday (a week ago) was the date I had to go for selection. At the same time, they held the competition for the assisting position, and apparently I was the only one who passed the test. (LOL...makes me sound good, but actually only two of us wrote it in the end). The girl I would be helping (Sue) had really wanted me to get it anyway, but with the jury selection taking place, I had to tell her that I wouldn't know for sure if I could do it until after going to court. So they delayed the training for a bit, waiting for me.

Jury selection process: If you ask me, it's weird. And for someone like me, it's also very scary. I have a mild social phobia; I can do well in a small group of people, taking part in group discussions and such, but cannot lead a discussion - panic overtakes me at that point. If I have to stand up in front of a bunch of people and talk, even if only for a minute or two, it triggers a panic attack in me. Well, during jury selection you sit with around 100 people in a courtroom, and one by one they draw names from a drum. If your name is called, you have to go to the front of the court and tell the judge if you cannot serve for jury duty. If it's a medical reason, you have to disclose it...not just to the judge, but to every single soul looking at you from the panel as well. I'd say that out the 100 people there that day, only a handful weren't called up. And of the ones that were, probably only 3-4 in total did not have a reason why they couldn't serve jury duty. I sat there the entire time - from around 9:45am until 2:00pm - in an extremely anxious state...heart pounding, headache, wanting to run out of there. Finally, at the end of the day when they stated that they had all their jurors, I breathed a sigh of relief and went to get up. And that's when the judge said, 'Oh, anyone still left in the panel of jury selection...you guys all get to come back and do this again next week'. AAARRRGGGHHH! So not only was I going to have to relive the panic, but I would have to leave Sue hanging once again about the assisting position...something I really wanted to do, as it would definitely be a plus for me, considering our jobs are all being cut next year.

So today was my return to court. And this time, about halfway through the day, my name did get called. The process this time was a bit different; rather than having speak in front of the entire courtroom full of people, it was only a select few there. This is because they were choosing people for a murder trial...and we were told that the trial was expected to last at least 5-6 weeks minimum...and once jurors went into deliberation for that trial, they were to be sequestered, meaning they were not allowed to go home at all. I was also told that sequestering could run anywhere from 6 hours to several weeks. All I could think of was my bunnies, my cat, my dog...who would take care of them? And would this possibly run through the Christmas holiday? 

In the end I was fortunate. I told the judge that my hearing is not good...he had asked that anyone with problems that might interfere state them....but I didn't exaggerate the problem (as some suggested I do, to get out of jury duty). I simply said that I don't always hear everything clearly. When everyone was speaking with microphones in the courtroom, I could hear them pretty well. But when the potential jurors were speaking, I couldn't hear them at all; nor could I hear one of the lawyers at a jury selection last week. The judge, however, deemed my hearing as 'good enough' and I got sworn in for the murder trial. But as soon as I did, one of the lawyers said, 'Challenge', which meant they didn't want me there....so because of that, I got to leave.

In the meantime though - let's segue back to my oil tank fiasco. Remember that? Tank was leaking (though not a lot) back in April. So I called my insurance company, who called an inspector, who called a company to come in and make arrangements for cleanup....anyway, all of that had been taken care of and filed away a few months ago. 

Or so I thought.

Last Wednesday I got home from work and found a letter addressed to me from the TSSA (Technical Safety Standards Association, or something like that), informing me that I had *failed to comply to their request to send them a copy of the Environmental Assessment Report*. If I did not send a copy to them IMMEDIATELY, they were going to fine me in excess of $50,000.00 and I would serve jail time. Thing is, I had NO IDEA what they were even talking about! I didn't even know what an environmental assessment report looked like, or who was supposed to send it to me. So for a few days I was in total panic over this, calling people and asking them what I was supposed to do. I finally did get this sorted out (turns out Environmental Solutions, one of the companies hired to do work, forgot to send it in), but the stress and worry it caused me, on top of everything else, was just too much. And then my sister, after hearing about all of it, said, 'Hey, maybe this is a good thing...when you go for jury selection on Monday you can tell them you can't serve on a jury because you're going to be arrested and thrown in jail soon yourself'. LOL!! And so ever since, I've been kinda laughing over all these weird goings-on.

And Yofi and the gang, I'm sure, think I've walked off the short end of a pier...:biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

That rabbit understands hoomin and said ok that is what the plots about...she's down stairs...here she come's...Anna watch this...door slam!

Has Yofi been reading your will?


----------



## Bassetluv

LOL...I don't think The Boy would care one whit about my will unless it specified 'copious amounts of karrots and parslee' to be meted out to himself and Anna. Oh, and served on a silver platter, of course.


----------



## Bassetluv

Forgot to mention....whenever I get stressed, I tend to do weird things to de-stress. This time it was buying fish for my aquarium. Actually it was just one fish, but I thought I'd post a couple of pictures. First, I bought two clown loaches a while back. Sadly, one of them didn't make it, but the other one has been thriving in the murky depths of my tank. 

Here's a rather obscure photo of him:







And last weekend my sister and I went out to Big Al's Aquarium House, and I fell in love with a catfish that was there, so bought him too. He's called a 'chocolate talking catfish' and apparently (after reading about them online when I got home) they are kind of hard to find in pet stores. It was really difficult to get a pic of him because he's a nocturnal feeder, and shies away as soon as you go near the tank. The picture doesn't do him justice at all, but to me he's beautiful:






Both clown loaches and talking catfish are quite unique. Both species are apparently known to make 'talking' noises in the tank, that can be heard from across the room (I've yet to hear either of them though). And the loach really does live up to the clown moniker...when kept with others of the same species, they sleep upside down, all shoved together within rock piles, all stacked on top of one another. They are also known to sleep on the bottom of the tank on their sides, leading many fish owners to erroneously think the poor things died. Wish I had a bigger tank so I could get more of each of these species; they really are weird little fishies and are quite fascinating to watch.


----------



## Bassetluv

And this is what I am sometimes greeted with when I come home...Yofi, sitting on top of the food container, peeking out the door at me:


----------



## wabbitmom12

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> And this is what I am sometimes greeted with when I come home...Yofi, sitting on top of the food container, peeking out the door at me:


I love that Yofi nose!

Glad "everything" (ha ha, sarcasm) is okay with you. Sometimes all you can do is buckle up and sit through the ride!


----------



## wabbitmom12

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> The answer, of course, was Yofi. He had been hiding behind the open door, and through a most-likely planned timing, he stood up, clawed at the back of the door and gave it a huge rabbitine SHOVE...whereupon it slammed into my face just as I reached the doorway with my wash in tow.


Yofi: 1 Mom: 0 :biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3

That "talking chocolate catfish" is called a "striped raphael catfish" around here. They make a talking noise when they rotate their pectoral fins and the vibrations carry through their swim bladder, I believe. They tend to "talk" more at night, when they are with others of their kind. (Sorry, I worked at a pet store for two years!) Their talking sounds like a weird growling noise (kind of like a stomach growl). I love them, but I never had the chance to get one! Neat find! 

Also love the Yofi pic!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Yofi, where you been hiding you cute boy!

Daisy Mae


----------



## Bassetluv

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> That "talking chocolate catfish" is called a "striped raphael catfish" around here. They make a talking noise when they rotate their pectoral fins and the vibrations carry through their swim bladder, I believe. They tend to "talk" more at night, when they are with others of their kind. (Sorry, I worked at a pet store for two years!) Their talking sounds like a weird growling noise (kind of like a stomach growl). I love them, but I never had the chance to get one! Neat find!
> 
> Also love the Yofi pic!


A bit late in replying baghead), but yes, isn't he a beauty? I only see him come out in the early morning, or late at night after I've fed them. He does love to 'hang' behind the tank heater sometimes, though. Cats are some of my favorite fish (bit of an oxymoron there); I just love the way they swim. And this guy's coloration is just so striking. Wish I had more room in my house though; the tank is currently residing in my kitchen, the only place I could squeeze it in.


----------



## Bassetluv

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Yofi, where you been hiding you cute boy!
> 
> Daisy Mae


Yofi's here! Yofi's here! (And if he'd seen Daisy Mae's post sooner, he'd have been drooling at the computer screen, I'm sure! 

Now onto my first mission of the day: humiliating the bunnies (with a cat n' dog tossed in for good measure).

Here they be, Yofi and Anna, the New RO's elf bunnies:










































(The elf hat wouldn't fit The Dog's fat head, so I tossed in a pic of her wearing her favorite stuffed triangle toy.)

Personally, I think Anna makes the cutest Elf Bunny. However (and you can't tell from the photos) getting a picture of her in it was more than a challenge. Yofi...he reacted as usual, ol' Mr. Grumpypants attacking the hat, grunting and lunging and trying to defeat the wicked multicolored enemy. Once on, though, he settled down and posed, deciding it was better to give in since he knew he'd be rewarded with copious amounts of 'Good Boy' and some banana (of course we all know which of those two he prefered). Anna, on the other hand...she was royally miffed at the thought of having to dress up in anything that resembled a rabbit in a clown suit, even if it really was an elf, and she let me know it. Anna's specialty is 'whirly-dervishing'; spinning and sproinging and darting in ten directions at once, even after the offensive uniform was donned. So to get her to hold still long enough for one picture (especially since I was using my rather slow digital, not designed for taking pictures of anything moving faster than a tree growing) was a challenge. But in the end I won out, and the result is now captured for my "forever humiliation" file.


----------



## LuvaBun

Ohmygosh!! Those pictures really brightened my day. I don't know who looks more annoyed - bunnies, kitty or dog 

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3

The cat has that patented "kill me now" look. I love the first picture of Yofi, and all of the pictures of Anna.  Kaya looks funny with her face smooshed in the toy!


----------



## fuzz16

That cat has murder in its eyes!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Hey Yofi, you handsum boy, i have new pictures up for yuz!

Daisy Mae


----------



## Bassetluv

Yofi-man just got back from looking at Miss Daisy's pics, and now I am anticipating e-lop frenenergy for the rest of the day. Imagine if he ever met the gorgeous girl in person (er...in bunnyson?). well, there'd be no living with him after that.

Of course he has to try and contain his excitement from Miss Anna (still queen of the bunny hive here), because she will readily put the Yofster in his place if he oversteps any boundaries with her. Thank goodness for Anna and her zen-like qualities!

It seems that Yofi cannot wait for Christmas. The other evening I'd wrapped several presents and had placed them under my (considerably undersized) Charlie Brown Christmas tree, and then went to catch up on other neglected duties - including, and not contained to - long-overdue dishwashing. A few moments later I thought I heard the sound of paper being shredded somewhere, and it took me a moment to put two and two together, but finally I did, and ran for the living room. Yes, there was The Boy, deeply nestled amid the boxes of gaily-decorated, ribbon-festooned gifts, caught mid-tear with a corner of wrapping paper dangling from his mouth. The evidence, as they say, was hard to ignore. Yet Yofi, a rabbit who somehow manages to deny ever having anything to do with the broken rules of the house, didn't miss a beat. As soon as he spotted me spotting him, he dropped the paper and ran...no, _tore_...past me, out of the room, around the hallway and into his cage, possibly breaking land-speed bunny barriers as he went. I followed a few steps behind him, ready to chastise not only his illegal attempt to open gifts before The Big Day, but also to reprimand him for attempting to open gifts that definitely weren't his (I'm quite certain that a woman's extra-fleecy pink set of pajamas, size large, would not fit his rotund little rabbit physique), but by the time I arrived in the room, he was already stretched innocently across Anna's dozing body, silently feigning bunny sleep. So I sighed, shook my head, and walked away.

Two hours later, I was sitting on my sofa and was watching tv, when the same 'I'm innocent until proven guilty...and even then I'm innocent' rabbit sauntered into the living room. This time he headed for the Christmas tree, with it's tempting, open-me-now presents resting quietly beneath, when The Boy spotted me. So he stopped in mid-hop, looked at me, looked at the gifts, looked back at me, and finally decided that taking a chance at Christmas-present thievery just wasn't worth it with me sitting there watching him. Either that, or it just wasn't fun enough. Either way, good choice on his part.

However, never underestimate what a Yofi can do to generate even more excitement in the home. I sat silently, not moving a muscle, just to lay witness to exactly how his curious little brain worked. Of course this is something I may never figure out, but hey, no harm in trying. And I didn't have to wait long to see just what he had been planning. 

As I sat there Yofi began circling the small table I have which - though technically it is an end table, passes in my home for a coffee table - sat in front of the sofa. He hopped around it once, twice, not really looking at anything in particular. His ears dragged softly on the carpet as he padded around, and around, and around again, almost as though he were imitating a small version of a basset hound seeking something to chase. Then on the fourth pass I noticed - just for a moment - that his head periscoped up as he hopped by; and I knew that this was the telltale sign of a Yofi seeking entertainment. In that moment he spotted the eclectic clutter of various items which rested on the table, items that included a pair of scissors, odds and ends of wrapping paper, and a Christmas card or two. But none of these things, it seemed, are what his rabbit radar decided to zone in on. As The Boy completed his fourth - and final - pass of the table, he suddenly switched gears. That feigned idle bunny curiosity gave way to his true intent - to steal something worthy of true rabbit treasure. 

Full gear rabbit theft is actually a true pleasure to watch, if one is lucky enough to be on hand when it happens. And on this particular evening, I was fortunate enough to be there. One moment Yofi was Mr. Casual; pretending not to care, pretending not to have any mission in mind....and then suddenly he switched gears right into active thievery mode. The head flew up, ears surpassing him completely as they sailed skyward from the furious upward thrust; his body arched and periscoped as he surveyed his target, and then...whooosh...he was gone, exiting the room with head held high, eyes huge and in full GPS mode, and mouth firmly grasping his prize.

I realized at once what he'd snagged from the mixed array on the table, and I too, switched gears and flew out of the room; only I was now in hot pursuit of this rabbitine robber I'd been housing. Straight into the rabbit room I dashed, past a now no-longer slumbering, confused Anna, and right into the rabbit cage, where Yofi'd ended his charge, and now sat in the corner, still hanging onto his stolen possession. Before I could give him a chance to do whatever it was he'd planned to do with it, I grabbed one end and yanked it from his greedy maw, cursing under my breath and wondering, not for the first time, how I'd wound up with the Baby-Faced Nelson of the bunny world.

What was it this little thieving Yokster stole, you may ask? On the table, amid all of the ribbons and papers and other assorted odds and ends, there had been a 'Cash For Life' lottery ticket. I'd picked it up earlier in the week and had scratched the required areas to see if I would wake up the next day no longer needing to go off to work in the frigid Canadian cold, and alas, as it turned out I still did. I didn't win the coveted $1000-a-week-for-the-rest-of-my-life prize. I had, however, won a small amount...$4.00; enough to trade it in for another ticket. In Yofi's small rabbit mind, though, I suspect he saw that the ticket was a winning one, and, no doubt reading the 'Cash For Life' moniker incorrectly, he'd stolen the prize and ran with it, hoping to claim the winnings for himself. 

And even after the chase, along with the momentary tug-of-war over who really owned the ticket (possession is not, nor ever has been, the rule of thumb in my home, even when it does come to Rabbit Rulez), I did still manage to feel sorry for the little rotter. After all, I'm pretty positive he'd read the ticket, misinterpreted it as saying, "Carrots For Life", and thought he'd hit the mother of all bunny jackpots.

:bunnydance:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Never a dull moment with Yofi!

I am amazed at the speed of e-lops. I will look and see Daisy across the room trying to dig a hole into the wall, as soon as I open the bunny gate to go fill water bottles, I will see this blur of fur going past my feet down the hallway.


----------



## Bassetluv

> I am amazed at the speed of e-lops. I will look and see Daisy across the room trying to dig a hole into the wall, as soon as I open the bunny gate to go fill water bottles, I will see this blur of fur going past my feet down the hallway.



Sometimes I have the impression that the true front end of an e-lop is a large white flag of white, raised high in the air as legs and feets scramble over slippery surfaces in their getaway mode.

Yofi, like Daisy (as seen from the great pics of her in Wabbitdad's blog), seems to be enamored with the Christmas tree; or rather, what lies beneath. He attempted (successfully with one, not so successfully with the other) to open two different presents earlier in the week; he had literally attacked one gift that was for my son...a framed photo of The Dog. The wrapping paper was in ruins, and it took me a while to paste it all back together to pass as somewhat presentable. How he knew that it contained a photo of The Dog, and not of him, is beyond me; regardless, The Boy certainly was able to express his disdain at the thought of being trumped by his canine nemesis.

My son and his girlfriend came home for the holiday again this year. Their visit was all too short, but it was certainly what made my Christmas a wonderful one. They brought with them backpacks and and suitcases, filled to the brim with clothing, personal items, and gifts for the family...much more than I thought they should have spent, and probably more than the driver of the Greyhound bus would have anticipated for two young people. I can just imagine the look on his face upon seeing Brooke and Stephen approaching the depot ("Please, not my bus...not _my_ bus!"). It was quite a long ride for them to get here - around 5-1/2 hours in total - and must have seemed even longer considering everything they had in tow. However, they've done it before, and don't seemed to mind the travel time or the cramped quarters.

***oops...lost my train of thought there...had to run and pull Yofi out of the garbage can...

At any rate, we all had a wonderful time this year, our family getting together at my sister's house for Christmas dinner and games (Taboo, which my brother Ken fails at miserably; and a card game called Speed, that is guaranteed to raise excitement _and_ heart rate levels). 

As for gifts, well...I am sitting here typing on the one my son bought for me. Yes, he surprised me with a computer! He's been an advocate for years about Macs vs. PCs, totally convinced that Macs are far more user-friendly and efficient than PCs. I swear if Justin Long ever quits those Mac/PC commercials, my son would be more than willing to take over for him...he even fits the persona. I had been balking at his advice to switch to a Mac for a very long time, despite all the woes I've had over computer viruses, slow functionalities, etc.; but now, after using this one for the past couple of days, I must admit that Stephen has taken me over to the dark side...the side of the Mac. This gift, I'm sure, was beyond what he ever should have spent, but as Brooke later told me, once he decided and made the purchase, that was all he could talk about, was anticipating seeing me open it. And when I finally did, I was shocked...well, once I realized what it was. He bought me a Mac Mini, so it was in a very very small, square box; and even after I'd opened it and saw the Apple logo and 'Mac Mini' written on the top, Stephen said to me, "Well? What do you think?", and seriously...I looked back at him and said, "Umm...it looks nice but...what is it?" It took him several minutes to convince me that this tiny thing, smaller than a lunchbox, was a computer. It was only once he'd unhooked my old PC and connected this to my monitor that I was finally, completely, convinced.

Anyway, with Christmas and all of it's happiness (seeing my son again was the best present I could have received), comes a bit of anticipated sorrow. Stephen told me that he may have a chance at an editing job out in Vancouver sometime early in the new year. And while I am crossing fingers and toes in the hope that he gets it - this is something he's been wanting for years, to get into the industry out west - with it comes the knowledge that if he does go, our visits will be fewer and farther between. Right now he and Brooke live in Toronto, and are roughly 280 miles away. Vancouver, on the other hand, is around 2200 miles. And while the phone and internet are groundbreaking in closing any physical distance between families, that distance still is there. However, as I said, I am also hopeful that he does go, since it is what he has wanted for so long now...to get his feet wet in Vancouver, and perhaps someday head on to the U.S. and get fully into the film industry.

And on that note, I am off to clean my now messy (again) house, take down the tree and appease a rabbit who was busy getting into trouble as I typed. I'll try and download a couple of rabbit pics I took in between writing this post, and will post them here in a couple of minutes...then it's off to the broom and vacuum.

I hope everyone had an awesome Christmas! 

inkbouce:


----------



## Elf Mommy

I love all of your mischievous Yofi stories.  House bunnies definitely keep our houses from being dull! 

That was awesome of your son to buy the computer for you. Don't tell my hubby, but I love Macs just as much as I love PCs. My first computer was a Mac.  I hope you have fun with it. 

I wish your son luck to break through in the industry. I know much of the filming is going on in Canada these days, so I'm sure he has a good shot at it!


----------



## Bassetluv

Thanks Elf Mommy! So far this computer is doing wonderfully (it's simply the user who needs to get used to the differences). 

I hope you had a great Christmas this year! And I must admit, I've been an admirer (from afar) of your drawings for quite some time now...awesome talent!


----------



## Bassetluv

Let's see if this works (hoping the pics aren't too big...I haven't resized most of them)


----------



## Elf Mommy

Thank you, Diane. Christmas was good. I didn't want anything with my whole heart, so it was just nice to enjoy the presents people chose for me.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am glad you had such a great time with family. 


WOW what a surprise with the Mac, but I sense good in you, its not too late to turn from the darkside!  I am glad you enjoy it, that was very nice.

That is quite an opportunity for him, would be hard one to turn down. There is another positive of him getting that editing job, when he's rich from the film industry, he can buy a house for you out,just a small 4,000 sq. ft cottage at the back of his estate.

I love those last two pics of the bunny's. Anna looks like she is asking "do I look cute with this on?" and Yofi "get your picture please, I disapprove of this humiliation"

Miss Daisy wanted to add she loves :inlove:the close up of Yofi.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Serious need of bumping, need some vids, girl, I'm selling hubby on E lops! He just adores Yofi!:yes:

(Whoops, I see the new blog....)


----------

